# Pepin Whores Unite!



## txmatt

I have had a hard time smoking anything but Pepin cigars lately. I have Virtual Smitty to "thank" for this new obsession.

I have done a some web research and came up with the following brands Pepin makes, and brands I believe he might make.

His factory El Rey de los Habanos in Miami rolls incredible cigars. However he also created blends for Tabacalera Tropical's main lines and their Private Blending Campaign. Pedro Martin also blends for Tabacalera Tropical though, so it gets fuzzy in determining who is responsible for some cigars.

I would like help in creating this list since Pepin doesn't have a web site.

*Pepin Garica List*

*El Rey de los Habanos*
Don Pepin Garcia "Blue Label"
Don Pepin Serie JJ
Rey Miguel
Nacionales W
Vegas Cubanas
Cuban Diplomat
Hirsh y Garcia
Sancti Spiritus
Havana Soul
Habana Leon
Cabaiguan
Tatuaje
Tatuaje Nuevitas
Padilla Miami 8/11
*
Believed to be Private Blending Campaign products, I believe these are rolled at ERDLH.:*
Rio Tabac Alpha Series R - (Rocky's Cigars)
Top Shelf Signature Select (topshelfcigar.com)
Trahan - (Cigar Merchant, Georgia)

*Tabacalera Tropical Nicaragua believed to be Pepin Blends:*
JFR
Condega

Please update with any information you have, Thanks!
-Matt-


----------



## mikey202

why must you tempt me with more cigars? As if the La Rosa's that you gave me weren't bad enough,i'm in deliberation with the wife for a box,now this .

how do you get some of these?:w


----------



## txmatt

mikey202 said:


> why must you tempt me with more cigars? As if the La Rosa's that you gave me weren't bad enough,i'm in deliberation with the wife for a box,now this .
> 
> how do you get some of these?:w


Well the Tatuaje he rolls for Pete Johnson will be getting increasingly difficult to obtain, saw singles go for $19 and $21 on cigarbid.com in the past few weeks.

CigarKing.com has a bunch of the lesser known Pepin brands, Atlantic and Rockys have the Pepin Blue labels.

Fullerspullers has a Tabacalera Tropical sampler that can get you most of the brands listed on the company site.

-Matt-


----------



## croatan

Matt, have you tried the Rio Tabac Alpha Series R yet? I'm hesitant to spend $100+ on a box of cigars I've never tried, but at around $2 per cigar, I might give these a try.


----------



## dayplanner

Damn you Matt! People are gonna find out about Pepin now! loose lips sink ships :r


----------



## Puffy69

Are the Blue Label or serie JJ anygood? Which is better IYO?


----------



## Mister Moo

Last Saturday my local gifted me an unbanded sample 5.5 x 50 approx torpedo from Miami (he thought). The rep claimed it was a Pepin product (coming from a Padilla plant) soon to be introduced, and was made from 1961 Cuban tobacco. It was constructed to the quality of, and smoked just like, the Tatuaje Reserva J21 I'd had the day before.

He thought boxes would be around $200.


----------



## sgresso

txmatt said:


> I have had a hard time smoking anything but Pepin cigars lately. I have Virtual Smitty to "thank" for this new obsession.
> 
> I have done a some web research and came up with the following brands Pepin makes, and brands I believe he might make.
> 
> His factory El Rey de los Habanos in Miami rolls incredible cigars. However he also created blends for Tabacalera Tropical's main lines and their Private Blending Campaign. Pedro Martin also blends for Tabacalera Tropical though, so it gets fuzzy in determining who is responsible for some cigars.
> 
> I would like help in creating this list since Pepin doesn't have a web site.
> 
> *Pepin Garica List*
> 
> *El Rey de los Habanos*
> Don Pepin Garcia "Blue Label"
> Don Pepin Serie JJ
> Rey Miguel
> Nacionales W
> Vegas Cubanas
> Cuban Diplomat
> Hirsh y Garcia
> Sancti Spiritus
> Havana Soul
> Habana Leon
> Cabaiguan
> Tatuaje
> Tatuaje Nuevitas
> Padilla Miami 8/11
> *
> Believed to be Private Blending Campaign products, I believe these are rolled at ERDLH.:*
> Rio Tabac Alpha Series R - (Rocky's Cigars)
> Top Shelf Signature Select (topshelfcigar.com)
> Trahan - (Cigar Merchant, Georgia)
> 
> *Tabacalera Tropical Nicaragua believed to be Pepin Blends:*
> JFR
> Condega
> 
> Please update with any information you have, Thanks!
> -Matt-


Man i must be missing out.
I have yet to try any of those.
Now i have some new cigars on my 2 try list.


----------



## n2advnture

Try the Habana Leon 2000 series from Cigar King - tastes VERY similar to a PSD4

~Mark


----------



## txmatt

croatan said:


> Matt, have you tried the Rio Tabac Alpha Series R yet? I'm hesitant to spend $100+ on a box of cigars I've never tried, but at around $2 per cigar, I might give these a try.


I haven't had them yet, no. Rocky's is a heck of a vendor, I will be ordering some of the Rio Tabac Alpha Series R in the near future I suspect.



Rock Star said:


> Are the Blue Label or serie JJ anygood? Which is better IYO?


I have had the Blue label in the Robusto size, and picked up some big daddy A size. I haven't had the JJ *yet*. The Blue label is outstanding though.

-Matt-


----------



## vudu9

Mister MaDuroo said:


> Last Saturday my local gifted me an unbanded sample 5.5 x 50 approx torpedo from Miami (he thought). The rep claimed it was a Pepin product (coming from a Padilla plant) soon to be introduced, and was made from 1961 Cuban tobacco. It was constructed to the quality of, and smoked just like, the Tatuaje Reserva J21 I'd had the day before.
> 
> He thought boxes would be around $200.


So, is this a new Padilla line/shape that's coming out in the near future?


----------



## Mister Moo

vudu9 said:


> So, is this a new Padilla line/shape that's coming out in the near future?


I told all what I was told; hoped BOTL's with better Florida knowledge than I have might know more. If bottom line if a Tatuaje equal at sub $8/stick then that is a good thing. B&M ordered a few boxes of each size.


----------



## RPB67

I might have to try some of these.

Seems like everyone likes them out here. They are not a secret anymore !


----------



## Thurm15

After reading this post I just had to smoke a Tatuaje Regios. I like these better than Padron Anny's but it seem's they are much Harder to find.


----------



## kansashat

I thought Nicarao was a Don Pepin cigar...


----------



## c2000

Learned something new again...Thanks for the info..

Jerry in Minnesota


----------



## El Gato

I've had the Rio Tabac Alpha Series toro.
It is an excellent smoke, very strong.
They are not made in Miami, they're rolled in Nic.
I thought for the price of 54 bucks a box that they are a good deal.
Having smoked the Tatuaje and Padilla Miami I must say that the Rio is not as good, especially the construction.
I am eager to try some of the other Miami rolled cigars that Cigar King offers.
I'd like to know what cigars they offer are the same blend as the Padillas or Tatuajes. I like a very strong smoke, if any of the Cigar King brands fit the bill I'd love to know. Thanks.


----------



## El Gato

I was looking last night at the Cigar King website and noticed that a lot of the Pepin cigars pictured had a much darker wrapper in the individual cigar pictures than in the box or bundle pictures.
I was wondering if anyone can comment on this. If you've bought them what is the true wrapper color?

Also, has anyone found a "factory direct" website for these cigars? It's been my experience that some of the small Miami distributors or manufacuters will have a "no name" storefront that sell direct. They don't let on who they are so as to protect their wholesale customers who resell. I've done loads of internet searches and haven't found a thing. I'm gonna keep looking. I guess you could say this is my search for the Holy Grail.


----------



## txmatt

Please leave a map if you find the grail! 



El Gato said:


> Also, has anyone found a "factory direct" website for these cigars? It's been my experience that some of the small Miami distributors or manufacuters will have a "no name" storefront that sell direct. They don't let on who they are so as to protect their wholesale customers who resell. I've done loads of internet searches and haven't found a thing. I'm gonna keep looking. I guess you could say this is my search for the Holy Grail.


----------



## Neuromancer

I'm trying to get the Florida crew together for a field trip down to Miami to check out ERDLH in person...the Tatuajes and the Cabaiguans are great....


----------



## Mister Moo

Neuromancer said:


> I'm trying to get the Florida crew together for a field trip down to Miami....


I would be a Pepin whore. If it was happening like sweet potatoes in eastern North Carolina (NC) I want you to know I'd be on the case for you all. It's not, so I ain't. (BUT, if you want a direct line to the 2006 RJ Reynolds flue cured crop BEFORE they add the 2000 chemicals that keep cigarettes burning - that I can do.)


----------



## jgros001

shhhhhhhhh, go to sleep everyone, nothing to see here :s


----------



## kjpman

I checked out the cigarkind website, there are a few that pepin creations that im interested in for sure. hhhhmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm o 


...kjpman


----------



## Mowee

Matt...the JFR is indeed Pepin's blend.

He was rolling it as a demo cigar for Tropical at the Nashville RTDA. We got one and went nuts over it. It tasted great. So we asked Paul to ask Pepin what the blend was. We had it written down. Everytime Pepin came to Dallas, he'd roll up a bunch of these extra for us. We kept bugging Tropical to come out with that blend and at New Orleans they did...the JFR.

Pepin's own line is pretty tasty too and a lot cheaper than Padilla and Tatajue.


----------



## txmatt

You buy the JFRs at a Dallas area store Mowee? 
I think I am gonna grab a cab of 50 while they are still relatively inexpensive.. Cant' decide if I like the Torp or the pigtain robusto better though.

-Matt-



Mowee said:


> Matt...the JFR is indeed Pepin's blend.
> 
> He was rolling it as a demo cigar for Tropical at the Nashville RTDA. We got one and went nuts over it. It tasted great. So we asked Paul to ask Pepin what the blend was. We had it written down. Everytime Pepin came to Dallas, he'd roll up a bunch of these extra for us. We kept bugging Tropical to come out with that blend and at New Orleans they did...the JFR.
> 
> Pepin's own line is pretty tasty too and a lot cheaper than Padilla and Tatajue.


----------



## SeanGAR

n2advnture said:


> Try the Habana Leon 2000 series from Cigar King - tastes VERY similar to a PSD4
> 
> ~Mark


Now thats the kind of comment that causes credit cards to appear in hands ..... I had or order a couple of 5ers....


----------



## nic

One of my local B&M caries a bundle named, "El Rey de los Habanos". Last time I was there, the owner's fill-in, didn't know anything about them, but to me they tasted 100% Pepin. About $6 each, which I thought was a bit high for a bundle, but they were very good. 

I also got a chance to have a Don Pepin Serie JJ Belicoso last weekend. At $13 each, I only bought 2, and I'm holding onto the second, but it was one of the best cigars that I've ever had. 

Anyone want to start a list of retailers, and prices?


----------



## El Gato

nic said:


> One of my local B&M caries a bundle named, "El Rey de los Habanos".


Sure would be great to get some more info on these. Thanks for the lead.


----------



## Cheo Malanga

I bought a few tatuajes the other day, i have yet to smoke any.


Cheo who's puffing on a Chateau Real prototype as he sips a glass of port.


----------



## dahigman

SeanGAR said:


> Now thats the kind of comment that causes credit cards to appear in hands ..... I had or order a couple of 5ers....


Be sure to review it back here Sean! I was REAL tempted to get some myself, but I don't have much room right now (one week till cabinet!)


----------



## nic

Just posted a review of the El Rey los de Habanos line. Enjoy. 

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=332372#post332372


----------



## RumblePen

txmatt said:


> Atlantic and Rockys have the Pepin Blue labels.
> 
> -Matt-


All I'm finding is the Rio Tabacs at Rockys.


----------



## txmatt

RumblePen said:


> All I'm finding is the Rio Tabacs at Rockys.


I could have sworn Rocky's had them also. Well I haven't used Black Cat before but there is another source instead of Atlantic. Atlantic has great prices on 5ers of the Blues right now though.

-Matt-


----------



## dahigman

I pulled the trigger on a few 5ers of the Blue Labels on Matt's advice. I got this from Atlantic, "We are currently sold out of the Don Pepin Generosos. 
They will be available again at the end of next week."
Maybe the word is getting out a little too much


----------



## RumblePen

txmatt said:


> I could have sworn Rocky's had them also. Well I haven't used Black Cat before but there is another source instead of Atlantic. Atlantic has great prices on 5ers of the Blues right now though.
> 
> -Matt-


How would you describe them? Are they super strong? At all harsh?

Also, I may have a factory direct number for you guys soon. A customer went to Miami a few weeks back (same guy I was talking about in this thread: http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=21832&highlight=Gran+Reserva) and this thread reminded me about the Don Pepin Garcia he was raving about. He had a business card from them and I asked him to bring it in next time he came to the shop.


----------



## Mister Moo

Mister MaDuroo said:


> ...my local gifted me an unbanded sample 5.5 x 50 approx torpedo from Miami (he thought). The rep claimed it was a Pepin product (coming from a Padilla plant) soon to be introduced, and was made from 1961 Cuban tobacco...


 Not one who goes far out of his way to prove myself wrong - I still follow up: it was of course the Pinar (3000) product - not a Pepin Garcia product. The fact of good construction and similarity to the Tatuaje I will stand by based on one cigar. More have arrived and I feel compelled to continue taste-testing. Seems like opinions on Pinar3000 are scattered thin and inconsistent.


----------



## RumblePen

Found one more:

http://www.cigarking.com/CigarKing/finditem.cfm?itemid=5888

And does this mean Nicaro is a Pepin cigar?:

"This is the cigar that Tabacalera Tropical's master roller Peppin Garcia smokes!"
http://www.cigarking.com/CigarKing/finditem.cfm?itemid=5274


----------



## SeanGAR

I smoked one of the Habana Leon coronas tonight OTT. Gorgeous construction although I did need to touch up the burn a couple of times (OTT remember). I really like the taste ... but I wouldn't have pegged it as a nic puro. 70% ligero supposedly ... but these cigars appear well aged. They don't come across with the right to the jaw the way the Plasencia TKOs do. Last 2 inches were very peppery. It will be interesting to taste the robustos ... I'll let them nap a bit before sampling though.

From CigarKing "_Habana Leon uses a strong and full bodied blend of slow aged all Nicaraguan tobaccos. The filler is 70% Ligero tobacco, wrapped in a Nicaraguan grown binder. It is topped off by a reddish-brown Capa Corojo Wrapper from a 2000 crop_.


----------



## RumblePen

These two samplers look like the best deal to try:

http://www.cigarking.com/CigarKing/finditem.cfm?itemid=6221

http://www.cigarking.com/CigarKing/finditem.cfm?itemid=6235


----------



## txmatt

_Updates:_*
Pepin Garica List*

*El Rey de los Habanos*
Don Pepin Garcia "Blue Label"
Don Pepin Serie JJ
Rey Miguel
Nacionales W
Vegas Cubanas
Cuban Diplomat
Hirsh y Garcia
Sancti Spiritus
Havana Soul
Habana Leon
Cabaiguan
Tatuaje
Tatuaje Nuevitas
Padilla Miami 8/11
_Vegas Cubanas_
_El Rey los de Habanos_
*
Believed to be Private Blending Campaign products, could be rolled in Miami or Nicaragua.:*
Rio Tabac Alpha Series R - (Rocky's Cigars)
Top Shelf Signature Select (topshelfcigar.com)
Trahan - (Cigar Merchant, Georgia)
_Nicaragauan Heirloom (Cigarking)_

*
Tabacalera Tropical Nicaragua believed to be Pepin Created Blends:*
JFR
Condega
_Nicarao_


----------



## El Gato

RumblePen said:


> Also, I may have a factory direct number for you guys soon. A customer went to Miami a few weeks back (same guy I was talking about in this thread: http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=21832&highlight=Gran+Reserva) and this thread reminded me about the Don Pepin Garcia he was raving about. He had a business card from them and I asked him to bring it in next time he came to the shop.


El Titan de Bronze in Miami makes a cigar with the band you describe in the linked thread. It's a nice cigar, not exceptional though.
The owner of the shop did send me a hand signed Christmas card even though I have only purchased one box from him. I thought that was a nice touch. I think his website is http://www.eltitandebronze.com

I sincerely hope that your customer went visited Pepin and has a direct number. That would be too cool. Thanks for trying to track this down.


----------



## RumblePen

El Gato said:


> El Titan de Bronze in Miami makes a cigar with the band you describe in the linked thread. I think his website is http://www.eltitandebronze.com


That looks like the cigar. Thanks!

Oh, and I also discovered via Google that El Rey los de Habanos was a destination in the Amazing Race season 7 Finale. So if anyone wants to get a look at the place, you might want to check that out.


----------



## icehog3

Pepin Whore?? I'm a Pepin Virgin!!

But thanks to two generous BOTLs here, DonWeb and jgros001 , I have a few Tatuajes sitting in the humi getting ready to smoke...let's see if I become a Pepin Slut!! :r


----------



## Dr. Stogie Fresh

I really love the flavor of the Tatuaje's. I have some Unicos, Gran Cojonu 2003 and just received a box of Cojonu 2006. I'm letting the 2006's rest before trying. These are big, full bodied cigars with plenty of potential for aging.

Doc


----------



## Trumpet

icehog3 said:


> Pepin Whore?? I'm a Pepin Virgin!!


Same here, hopin' to change that soon though.


----------



## Jason Love III

Make sure you guys let us know how you like those Tatuaje's!


----------



## NCRadioMan

icehog3 said:


> Pepin Whore?? I'm a Pepin Virgin!!


Me too! Or I was, till last night. carbonbased_al gave me a Cabaiguan a few weeks back and it was great! I mean, it was great! Did I mention it was great? I now am very interested in the Pepin blends.:w

:ms NCRM


----------



## Jason Love III

Bastids...Just picked these guys up. Couldn't resist after all the Tatuaje talk. I've had the Regios and have heard nothing but awesome stuff about the Reserva J21's AND the Cojonu's. Picked up a 2006 Cojonu beli and a 2003 Cojonu toro. The thin one is the Especiales. Look forward to all of 'em!


----------



## Neuromancer

Jason Love III said:


> Bastids...Just picked these guys up. Couldn't resist after all the Tatuaje talk. I've had the Regios and have heard nothing but awesome stuff about the Reserva J21's AND the Cojonu's. Picked up a 2006 Cojonu beli and a 2003 Cojonu toro. The thin one is the Especiales. Look forward to all of 'em!


And wait until you taste the Cabaiguan's...


----------



## NCatron

While I am personally unaquainted with Pepin's work, this may be of interest to those of you who are: A 3-day rolling event with Pepin at Cigar King in Scottsdale, AZ.

http://www.cigarking.com/CigarKing/catalog.cfm?dest=dir&linkon=section&linkid=13


----------



## dayplanner

NCatron said:


> While I am personally unaquainted with Pepin's work, this may be of interest to those of you who are: A 3-day rolling event with Pepin at Cigar King in Scottsdale, AZ.
> 
> http://www.cigarking.com/CigarKing/catalog.cfm?dest=dir&linkon=section&linkid=13


March eh? Think we all missed the boat :r

I was just in scotsdale too damnit :c


----------



## NCatron

carbonbased_al said:


> March eh? Think we all missed the boat :r
> 
> I was just in scotsdale too damnit :c


Whoops, didn't notice the date. So much for assuming the webpage is up to date. :sl


----------



## dayplanner

NCRadioMan said:


> Me too! Or I was, till last night. carbonbased_al gave me a Cabaiguan a few weeks back and it was great! I mean, it was great! Did I mention it was great? I now am very interested in the Pepin blends.:w
> 
> :ms NCRM


YES! Another convert. Glad you enjoyed bro!


----------



## dahigman

PuffDaddy said:


> I pulled the trigger on a few 5ers of the Blue Labels on Matt's advice. I got this from Atlantic, "We are currently sold out of the Don Pepin Generosos.
> They will be available again at the end of next week."
> Maybe the word is getting out a little too much


My Blue Labels FINALLY came in! They were, however, shipping damaged :c 
I ordered 15 and only got 2 good out of them. They said to wait for the new package with call tag to return them. It was truely a sad sight seeing the sticks with pieces of wrapper missing and splits in the feet of most of them.
Hopefully next weeks package will be better packed! Have to wait and see..


----------



## dadof3illinois

Okay you Pepin Whores, you've got me interested enough I want to try these.

I"m up for a trade if someone is game. I've got a five pack of mixed nasty tasteless cuban cigars for 5 of these pepin's........ Anyone game?


----------



## moki

NCRadioMan said:


> Me too! Or I was, till last night. carbonbased_al gave me a Cabaiguan a few weeks back and it was great! I mean, it was great! Did I mention it was great? I now am very interested in the Pepin blends.:w


I may be incorrect on this, but I believe someone mentioned to me that it wasn't Pepin who blended Cabaiguans, but rather his son or some other relation.

Either way, I agree, they are nice smokes.

My personal preference tends a little stronger, the Tatuaje Cojonus are my favorite blend.


----------



## dahigman

Thanks again Matt! Everytime you recommend a cigar for me to try I end up buying a box (or more). I loved the Blue Label Pepins, so look at what UPS had for me today.



I hope that they are as good as the one I had a week ago. Actually, I hope I have enough to spread some more around 

If you like a smooth full bodied smoke you owe it to yourself to try this cigar. It doesn't have the peppery punch of some of the Tatuaje's, but it does have a rich, smooth, tobacco flavor with a great burn and draw.


----------



## Teninx

I love all the Tatuaje vitolas that I've tried, but I'm not as keen on the Cabaiguans....the box of Imperials that I bought from 2 Guys was stamped March 06 and really needs some down time.

My local guy is trying to get the Tatuaje line in his shop, but the factory can't keep up with demand and (says the local merchant) isn't shipping to new accounts at present. 

Two Guys Smoke Shop has a pretty good supply of Tatuaje and Cabaiguan, but they're certainly not the lowest-priced guys. It's worth checking thier web store.


----------



## Neuromancer

I love the Tatuaje's and the Cabaiguan's both...trying to get these lazy slugs down here in So. Florida to make a trip with me to the ERDLH site/factory on Calle Ocho in Miami...


----------



## tecnorobo

Finally found some Don pepin blue labels.
Tried one today... Man. 

I think I may be a whore now. haha.


----------



## chip

Tatauje at my local are going for 7.50 - 12.00.
They are mighty tasty, and folks seem to be passing them by, so I grab a few every time I visit.


----------



## txmatt

*Updates:**
Pepin Garica List*

*El Rey de los Habanos (Miami)*
Don Pepin Garcia "Blue Label"
Don Pepin Serie JJ
Rey Miguel
Nacionales W
Vegas Cubanas
Cuban Diplomat
Hirsh y Garcia
Sancti Spiritus
Havana Soul
Habana Leon
Cabaiguan
Tatuaje
Tatuaje Nuevitas
Vegas Cubanas
El Rey los de Habanos
***Padilla Miami 8/11
*


Pepin's Nicaraguan factory (anyone know the name yet)
EO Brands 601

Private Blending Campaign products, currently unknown where they are rolled.*
Rio Tabac Alpha Series R - (Rocky's Cigars)
Top Shelf Signature Select (topshelfcigar.com)
Trahan - (Cigar Merchant, Georgia)

*
Tabacalera Tropical (Nicaragua) believed to be Pepin Created Blends:*
JFR
Condega
Nicarao
Nicaragauan Heirloom

** *It is rumored Padilla Miami 8&11 was going to be shifted to Nicaragua as well. I have seen a large increase in their availability lately which would seem to confirm it; however I will move it once I am certain. Please add any updates you come across..


----------



## donp

txmatt said:


> *Updates:**
> Pepin Garica List*
> 
> *El Rey de los Habanos (Miami)*
> Don Pepin Garcia "Blue Label"
> Don Pepin Serie JJ
> Rey Miguel
> Nacionales W
> Vegas Cubanas
> Cuban Diplomat
> Hirsh y Garcia
> Sancti Spiritus
> Havana Soul
> Habana Leon
> Cabaiguan
> Tatuaje
> Tatuaje Nuevitas
> Vegas Cubanas
> El Rey los de Habanos
> ***Padilla Miami 8/11
> *
> 
> 
> Pepin's Nicaraguan factory (anyone know the name yet)
> EO Brands 601
> 
> Private Blending Campaign products, currently unknown where they are rolled.*
> Rio Tabac Alpha Series R - (Rocky's Cigars)
> Top Shelf Signature Select (topshelfcigar.com)
> Trahan - (Cigar Merchant, Georgia)
> 
> *
> Tabacalera Tropical (Nicaragua) believed to be Pepin Created Blends:*
> JFR
> Condega
> Nicarao
> Nicaragauan Heirloom
> 
> ** *It is rumored Padilla Miami 8&11 was going to be shifted to Nicaragua as well. I have seen a large increase in their availability lately which would seem to confirm it; however I will move it once I am certain. Please add any updates you come across..


TxMatt:
I have one. The Nicaraguan Heirloom is discontinued, and Cigar King is out of stock of them.


----------



## G-Man

txmatt said:


> *Updates:**
> Pepin Garica List*
> 
> ** *It is rumored Padilla Miami 8&11 was going to be shifted to Nicaragua as well. I have seen a large increase in their availability lately which would seem to confirm it; however I will move it once I am certain. Please add any updates you come across..


Matt, I have a box of the Rio Tabac Alpha Series R that is dated Jun 2005 and has the Tabacalera Tropical (Nicaragua) stamp on the bottom of it.

Roger


----------



## kjd2121

Thanks for all the talk about the Pepin brand. I will be heading over to the Scottsdale CigarKing tomorrow to pick something up.


----------



## donp

kjd2121 said:


> Thanks for all the talk about the Pepin brand. I will be heading over to the Scottsdale CigarKing tomorrow to pick something up.


Hell man, yer lucky it's so close. You can get as many Pepin's smokes as you can afford. Good hunting.


----------



## volfan

If anyone can get some of the El Rey de los Habanos bundles in South Florida, please pm me so we can work out a trade or I can send some money.

Scottie


----------



## montecristo#2

volfan said:


> If anyone can get some of the El Rey de los Habanos bundles in South Florida, please pm me so we can work out a trade or I can send some money.
> 
> Scottie


I might be able to grab some from my local B&M if they still have them in stock, however, they weren't cheap. Probably 5-6 bucks a piece. CA sucks when it comes to tobacco taxes.


----------



## volfan

aaron,

i thought that those bundles were only available in south florida? i may be mistaken. i am also trying to talk cigarking into offering a true pepin sampler for the members at CS as well and will keep everyone posted.


Scottie


----------



## montecristo#2

volfan said:


> aaron,
> 
> i thought that those bundles were only available in south florida? i may be mistaken. i am also trying to talk cigarking into offering a true pepin sampler for the members at CS as well and will keep everyone posted.
> 
> Scottie


Not sure, last time I was at my local B&M I grab a Pepin cigar that has a red band that says El Rey de los Habanos. The salesguy knows I am a Pepin whore and said I should considering trying one. I might drop by there tomorrow for the hell of it, do you want me to grab you one or two if they have them?


----------



## volfan

montecristo#2 said:


> Not sure, last time I was at my local B&M I grab a Pepin cigar that has a red band that says El Rey de los Habanos. The salesguy knows I am a Pepin whore and said I should considering trying one. I might drop by there tomorrow for the hell of it, do you want me to grab you one or two if they have them?


Aaron, you know me too well. Let me know what I can do for you in return.

Scottie


----------



## G-Man

volfan said:


> If anyone can get some of the El Rey de los Habanos bundles in South Florida, please pm me so we can work out a trade or I can send some money.
> 
> Scottie


I picked up a bundle from my B & M about a month ago. I am not sure if they have any left or not, but I will be glad to send you a couple to see if you want a whole bundle.

Shoot me a PM with your addy and I will send a couple out to you on Monday.


----------



## Vanderburgh

I love Pepin's. I stopped in to his store this March to take a look. Its amazing the production from this little factory!


----------



## Mr.Maduro

The Tatuaje's have quickly shot up my list to a regular "go to" smoke. The only problem is the co$t and availability. Luckily my B&M got a huge assortment of the Tat's. :dr 

I'll keep my eyes open for some of the other brands though. What's your favorite brand by Pepin?


----------



## Bob

I am gonna go scouting around today and see what I come up with....


----------



## The Saint

I bought a 5 pack of blue labels from CI yesterday. Good deal, buy 4 get 1 free. So I picked up 5 of the robustos for 24 bucks, can't wait to sink my teeth into these!


----------



## donp

The Saint said:


> I bought a 5 pack of blue labels from CI yesterday. Good deal, buy 4 get 1 free. So I picked up 5 of the robustos for 24 bucks, can't wait to sink my teeth into these!


A good buy. Hehe, I was bidding for a 5'er of the Pepin Blue Label Robustos a few days ago and, some guy muscled in. He knocked out another guy I was bidding against and then he knocked me out; he tried to get 2 fivers for 39 bucks; he eventually lost out to another guy; they each got one fiver each; he got 1 fiver for 43 bucks, and the other guy got one for 45 bucks!  
You did very well


----------



## Big Dawg

The Saint said:


> I bought a 5 pack of blue labels from CI yesterday. Good deal, buy 4 get 1 free. So I picked up 5 of the robustos for 24 bucks, can't wait to sink my teeth into these!


With the fifth one being free, that is a good deal. I was also going to order four Old World Reserves to get a fifth free but instead, they wanted to give me an extra Invictos. Apparently, regardless of what you order, the freebies will be the cheapest single ordered. They almost had my business.


----------



## txmatt

* Pepin Garica List*

**Updates (in red):*

*El Rey de los Habanos (Miami)*
Don Pepin Garcia "Blue Label"
Don Pepin Serie JJ
Rey Miguel
Nacionales W
Vegas Cubanas
Cuban Diplomat
Hirsh y Garcia
Sancti Spiritus
Havana Soul
Habana Leon
Cabaiguan
Tatuaje
Tatuaje Nuevitas
Vegas Cubanas
El Rey los de Habanos
Padilla Miami 8/11

*
Pepin's Nicaraguan factory (anyone know the name yet)*
EO Brands 601
*Tatuaje Havana VI*
*Tatuaje Series P*
*Old Henry (Holt's)*
*?? Padilla Edicion Especial Achilles (Cigars International) ??*

*Unknown where rolled*
Rio Tabac Alpha Series R - (Rocky's Cigars)
Top Shelf Signature Select (topshelfcigar.com)
Trahan - (Cigar Merchant, Georgia)

*
Tabacalera Tropical (Nicaragua) believed to be Pepin Created Blends:*
JFR
Condega
Nicarao
Nicaragauan Heirloom (now discontinued)

** Please add any additional updates you come across..*


----------



## donp

Old henry (Holts) are a totally new one on me  
Thanks for the info. But right now I seem to be fixated on the Habana Leons


----------



## sirwood

Thanks for the updated list !
I have printed this out as a checklist for my future sampling :w


----------



## Bob

Thanks for the update...


----------



## montecristo#2

donp said:


> Old henry (Holts) are a totally new one on me
> Thanks for the info. But right now I seem to be fixated on the Habana Leons


I just got the new Holt's catalog yesterday and they had these Old Henry's, which are made by Pepin. They run about 4-5 bucks a stick, which is not too bad.

Has anyone tried these and if so, which other Pepin are they closest to?

The Don Pepin Garcia Black Labels are suppose to be out in December/January, so you might be able to add those to the list.


----------



## volfan

montecristo#2 said:


> I just got the new Holt's catalog yesterday and they had these Old Henry's, which are made by Pepin. They run about 4-5 bucks a stick, which is not too bad.
> 
> Has anyone tried these and if so, which other Pepin are they closest to?
> 
> The Don Pepin Garcia Black Labels are suppose to be out in December/January, so you might be able to add those to the list.


Aaron, they are already available in a sampler from Tobaccoworld.

scottie


----------



## montecristo#2

volfan said:


> Aaron, they are already available in a sampler from Tobaccoworld.
> 
> scottie


I actually emailed them about that and they said they weren't available yet. I wanted to buy them in singles and not in the sampler (since I already have the other smokes), so maybe they are only selling them in the sampler at this point in time.


----------



## donp

montecristo#2 said:


> I actually emailed them about that and they said they weren't available yet. I wanted to buy them in singles and not in the sampler (since I already have the other smokes), so maybe they are only selling them in the sampler at this point in time.


I ordered a sampler and will post a review once I get em.


----------



## Trumpet

Anyone tried the Rio Tabac from Rocky's?


----------



## kjd2121

Trumpet said:


> Anyone tried the Rio Tabac from Rocky's?


HUH??? You want to talk about Patel in a Pepin thread - Oh my!!!  

Just kidding - No I haven't tried that.


----------



## donp

kjd2121 said:


> HUH??? You want to talk about Patel in a Pepin thread - Oh my!!!
> 
> Just kidding - No I haven't tried that.


Hehe, the art of living dangerously


----------



## G-Man

Trumpet said:


> Anyone tried the Rio Tabac from Rocky's?


Yep, I have a box of them. Not my favorite Pepin, but not bad. The Pepins made for cigar king are much better, but the Rio Tabacs aren't bad.

They are made in the Tobacalera Tropical factory.


----------



## Trumpet

G-Man said:


> Yep, I have a box of them. Not my favorite Pepin, but not bad. The Pepins made for cigar king are much better, but the Rio Tabacs aren't bad.
> 
> They are made in the Tobacalera Tropical factory.


Which are the ones made for cigar king?


----------



## G-Man

Trumpet said:


> Which are the ones made for cigar king?


Not sure if all of these are made exclusively for Cigar King or not, but that is the only place I can find these particular brands.

Habana Leon
Havana Soul
Hirsch and Garcia
Sancti Spritus
Cuban Diplomat
Nacionales W

Here is a club stogie sampler from Cigar King that has all of these plus about 3 other Pepins as well.

http://www.cigarking.com/CigarKing/finditem.cfm?itemid=6896


----------



## beezer

I never had a Pepin yet but someday.....maybe I'll get to enjoy one.


----------



## txmatt

* Pepin Garica List*

**Updates (in red):*

*El Rey de los Habanos (Miami)*
Don Pepin Garcia "Blue Label"
*Don Pepin Garcia Black Label* (2 Guys Cigar Shop now has them listed)
Don Pepin Serie JJ
Cabaiguan
Tatuaje
Tatuaje Nuevitas
Padilla Miami 8/11
Vegas Cubanas
El Rey los de Habanos
Rey Miguel
Nacionales W
Vegas Cubanas
Sancti Spiritus
Havana Soul
Hirsh y Garcia (Cigar King / Phatash)
Habana Leon (Cigar King / Phatash)
Cuban Diplomat (Cigar King / Phatash)
*Cuban Diplomat Corojo Rosado* (Cigar King / Phatash)
Rio Tabac Alpha Series R - (Rocky's Cigars)
Top Shelf Signature Select (topshelfcigar.com)
Trahan - (Cigar Merchant, Georgia)

*Tabacalera Cubana (Pepin's Nicaraguan factory)* 
EO Brands 601
Tatuaje Havana VI
Tatuaje Series P
Old Henry (Holt's)
Padilla Edicion Especial Achilles (Cigars International)* ??


Tabacalera Tropical (Nicaragua) 
It is believed Pepin created these blends:
JFR
Condega
Nicarao
Nicaragauan Heirloom (now discontinued)

* Please add any additional updates you come across..*


----------



## Trumpet

Anyone try the Old Henry yet?


----------



## donp

Trumpet said:


> Anyone try the Old Henry yet?


Not yet. I bought a sampler at Holts but am resting them. Once I smoke one, I'll post a review.


----------



## Glacierman

Argh! Another Padilla for Wiki! I had the Padilla Signature 1932, but missed the Achilles. Thanks!


----------



## txmatt

* Pepin Garica List*

**Updates (in red):*

*El Rey de los Habanos (Miami)*
Don Pepin Garcia Blue Label
Don Pepin Garcia Black Label
Don Pepin Serie "JJ" (*J*ose & *J*aime)
Cabaiguan
Tatuaje
Tatuaje Nuevitas
Padilla Miami 8/11
Vegas Cubanas
El Rey los de Habanos
Nacionales W (Cigar King / Phatash)
Sancti Spiritus (Cigar King / Phatash)
Havana Soul (Cigar King / Phatash)
Hirsh y Garcia (Cigar King / Phatash)
Habana Leon (Cigar King / Phatash)
Cuban Diplomat (Cigar King / Phatash)
Cuban Diplomat Corojo Rosado(Cigar King / Phatash)
Rio Tabac Alpha Series R - (Rocky's Cigars)
Top Shelf Signature Select (topshelfcigar.com)
Trahan - (Cigar Merchant, Georgia)
Rey Miguel (Black Cat Cigar Co, Philadelphia)

*Tabacalera Cubana (Pepin's Nicaraguan factory)* 
EO Brands 601
Tatuaje Havana VI
Tatuaje Series P
Old Henry (Holt's)
Padilla Edicion Especial Achilles (Cigars International)
*Padilla Signature 1932*

*
Tabacalera Tropical (Nicaragua) 
It is believed Pepin created these blends:*
JFR
Condega
Nicarao
Nicaragauan Heirloom (now discontinued)

** Please add any additional updates you come across..*


----------



## omowasu

Thanks for the update Matt, just picked up a box of the Tatuaje Havana VI Victorias - a great looking and smelling panatela from Pepin. That makes 3 boxes of Pepin creations currently aging in my coolerdor!


----------



## donp

Trumpet said:


> Anyone try the Old Henry yet?


Yeah. I just did a review and posted it in the Non Habanos forum.


----------



## volfan

I still can not find the Padilla 1932 Signature and I would trade favorably to get a 5er...hint,hint. Please hook a brother up if anyone sees this cigar.

scottie


----------



## donp

volfan said:


> I still can not find the Padilla 1932 Signature and I would trade favorably to get a 5er...hint,hint. Please hook a brother up if anyone sees this cigar.
> 
> scottie


Hell I only just heard about em myself. I looked for em bu thad no joy.


----------



## txmatt

volfan said:


> I still can not find the Padilla 1932 Signature and I would trade favorably to get a 5er...hint,hint. Please hook a brother up if anyone sees this cigar.
> 
> scottie





donp said:


> Hell I only just heard about em myself. I looked for em bu thad no joy.


Ernesto posted this on cigarfamily last week:

_ From: Padilla Cigars
Date: 11/21/06 10:33 PM

The Signature 1932 should be hitting store shelves within the next 2 weeks.
The first run will be a special 45 count box that will contain 15 Robusto, 15 Churchill and 15 Torpedos. Only 500 boxes were made and all have been pre-sold.
Thanks for the support! _

He also had this to say on CA forums in August:
The other Padilla is the Signature 1932 a full-body complex cigar with a limited release blended with Pepin Garcia, this cigar should be out late October. The Padilla 1932 will be unique in flavor bringing to mind Cubas fuller cigars like the Bolivar. The wrappers and fillers are rare and hence the limited production they will come in about six sizes-keep an eye out for a review in Cigar Insider.

Notes from our own Top25cigar.com RTDA coverage:
To commemorate his father's birthday, Ernesto Padilla of Padilla Cigars will release the Signature 1932 this fall. The Nicaraguan puro will come in 6 shapes, be more full bodied than the Miami 8/11 line and come packaged in a beautiful humidor.

*We'll probably be waiting for the second run...*


----------



## hollywood

txmatt said:


> Ernesto posted this on cigarfamily last week:
> 
> _ Only 500 boxes were made and all have been *pre-sold*.
> _


That sucks!!


----------



## erab

Boooo!

(what am I saying? ..a release of these is the _last thing_ I need)


----------



## Fumioso

Who makes Padilla Hybrids and Cedros?? I didn't care for the cedros too much when I first got them, but after 9 months they're smoking really well. And the Hybrid is quite nice as well, though not a Pepin flavor profile at all. 

I did a quick search and couldn't find an answer as to who makes these two, though it appears it's NOT Don Pepin.


----------



## volfan

Fumioso said:


> Who makes Padilla Hybrids and Cedros?? I didn't care for the cedros too much when I first got them, but after 9 months they're smoking really well. And the Hybrid is quite nice as well, though not a Pepin flavor profile at all.
> 
> I did a quick search and couldn't find an answer as to who makes these two, though it appears it's NOT Don Pepin.


Those should be part of Ernesto Padilla's blends. I really like the habano line and when you can find them on sale they are quite nice for a $4 cigar. Pepin has only been involved in the 1932 Signature, Achilles, and Miami lines.

scottie

of course I am not an expert so this is purely based on what I have read.


----------



## Fumioso

The results of an internet dredge: The Padilla Habano line is made by Oliva in Nicaragua, and A.S.P. Enterprises (Alfredo and Silvia Perez) has a hand in the Hybrid, at least as far as tobacco production. Nothing on the Cedro though. The blends are Padilla's, of course. 

I'm looking forward to trying the Achilles - got a fiver on the way!


----------



## montecristo#2

Are the new Pepin Black Labels the same as the Cuban classics?

http://www.seriouscigars.com/types/Build_mfr.asp?mfg=Don+Pepin&Cat=Cigars

2guyssmokeshop has them listed as black labels, while seriouscigars has some new Pepin's listed as cuban classics.


----------



## tiptone

I was wondering the same thing and was just about to dig up this thread.

I picked up one of the Perla 1952 along with a Blue Label Invictos this weekend at Serious. 2Guys didn't have a photo available for the Black Label, but the Cuban Classics at Serious do have a black label.


----------



## NCRadioMan

montecristo#2 said:


> Are the new Pepin Black Labels the same as the Cuban classics?


Yes, they are the same. The Black Labels have a secondary label that says Cuban Classic.

As seen here: http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=48082


----------



## montecristo#2

NCRadioMan said:


> Yes, they are the same. The Black Labels have a secondary label that says Cuban Classic.
> 
> As seen here: http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=48082


That is what I figured, since in that picture, there are several different vitolas with the black labels and they looked similar to the sizes listed on seriouscigars.

If those are the only sizes that are going to be made, the new black label series complements the blue labels very nicely since there are several larger blue label vitolas. The new black label has several smaller ring gauge cigars which is nice.

I just order at least two of each. They also have some new limited cigars you can get if your order is over $100, including a couple of different anejos at close to MSRP.


----------



## Trumpet

Anyone know about the "Sam's GS Stash" from Black Cat? Says they're very full bodied and made only for the guys at Black Cat. Is this really a "Black Cat only" blend or is it one of his other blends just renamed for them? They're not cheap at $60 per five.


----------



## omowasu

Looks like the new Illusione blends are hitting the shelves - it appears to be a dark maduro rolled in Pepin's Nicaraguan factory. Initial feedback is positive, what little I could find.


----------



## montecristo#2

omowasu said:


> Looks like the new Illusione blends are hitting the shelves - it appears to be a dark maduro rolled in Pepin's Nicaraguan factory. Initial feedback is positive, what little I could find.


I am not 100% sure, but I don't think the illusione cigar line (http://www.illusionecigars.com) has any connection to Pepin. Also, I don't believe they are rolled in the new factory in Nicaragua.

These cigars are a house blend of Fumare in Reno, NV. The owner Dion, is a member of CS and goes by the username Vudu9, so if you have any questions, you could probably shoot him a PM. I have bought from him before with no problems, great customer service. I know towercigars.com in Sacramento (Mark is also a CS member) recently added the illusione line of cigars to their website. I have bought a couple, but have not had time to smoke one yet (I hate being sick). They also sell a culebra, which is pretty cool. Very few companies produce this vitola these days.

This is some info I got from Dion on the illusione cigar line:

"As for the illusione cigar line, they're a puro Nicaraguan - medium to full bodied and in some cases, strong and spicy. They come out of Tabacalera Valley Jalapa, a subsidiary factory of Tabacalera tropical. 8 pairs of master rollers produce them for me. It's taken about a year or so to get the blends right and they're smoking superbly right now."

Edit: This is assuming we are indeed talking about the same cigars. Maybe there are two different lines with the same name?


----------



## omowasu

Yeah, info is pretty limited, I had seen these on two other cigar boards (of which I am not a member) where they were said to be rolled in the Pepin factory:
* safe link to another cigar board *
http://www.stogiechat.com/cigar-forum/view_topic.php?id=3145&forum_id=3

I am not sure if they are correct, info is pretty limited as far as I can find. Dion would probably know, he is referenced on the other board as well.


----------



## Trumpet

Trumpet said:


> Anyone know about the "Sam's GS Stash" from Black Cat? Says they're very full bodied and made only for the guys at Black Cat. Is this really a "Black Cat only" blend or is it one of his other blends just renamed for them? They're not cheap at $60 per five.


Anyone with intel on these?


----------



## montecristo#2

omowasu said:


> Yeah, info is pretty limited, I had seen these on two other cigar boards (of which I am not a member) where they were said to be rolled in the Pepin factory:
> * safe link to another cigar board *
> http://www.stogiechat.com/cigar-forum/view_topic.php?id=3145&forum_id=3
> 
> I am not sure if they are correct, info is pretty limited as far as I can find. Dion would probably know, he is referenced on the other board as well.


Dion (vudu9) posted some more information about these in that thread on stogiechat, the illusione cigars are indeed not related to Pepin.


----------



## txmatt

Trumpet said:


> Anyone with intel on these?


I just checked the Black Cat site, interesting story there. Pepin works on custom blends for retailers so the paragraph there makes sense. I will add them to the list soon, if anyone figures out if they are made in Miami or Nicaragua let me know. At twelve bucks a pop hopefully they are Miami made..



http://www.blackcatcigars.com/samsgsstash.html said:


> Pepin Garcia began making this cigar for my personal enjoyment several years ago during one of blending and tasting sessions in his Little Havana, Miami factory. I still receive a shipment every month. Pepin has agreed to make more of these so some of our customers can also enjoy them.
> 
> These cigars look and feel so good, you will begin to enjoy them even before you light up. Thick, oily, and very full-bodied, these cigars are a slice of heaven and will take you back to Havana, circa 1950.
> 
> Available only in my favorite size, 6½ x 52 Ring.


----------



## montecristo#2

I posted this in another thread talking about the new Pepin CI Legends from Cigar International. I probably should have posted it here since I have a feeling not very many people viewed that thread. I would love to get some feedback from some other BOTLs on this subject. 

Here is my post.

I am beginning to wonder, Pepin must be making like 100 - 200 different cigars with all the different labels and vitolas. At some point, there must be some overlap and rebanding going on. I know he is a fantastic blender and roller, but do you think it is possible for one person to create that many different flavors? 

I figure the stuff he is doing with Pete Johnson (the Tatuajes) is probably unique, but I am beginning to wonder about everything else. With all the different DPG lines, all the stuff for cigarking, the stuff with Padilla, the old henry's for holts. . . and now these for CI. Personally, I don't think I have smoked enough of the different varieties to say that two cigars are the same, but it wouldn't shock me.

I know Pepin is still a relatively new player in the NC cigar industry and amazingly enough, his stuff is not as mainstream as some of the traditional players. There are several B&Ms that have never heard of Pepin. (On a side note, this always makes me wonder, do B&M owners not read cigar magazines?) But this only supports my point, it seems like Pepin has more labels than Fuente and considering all of these cigars at one time were suppose to be rolled by 8-12 rollers in Miami (before the nicaraguan plant was opened), it just seems like some of them have to be the same cigar with different bands.

I am going to continue my rant, so I apologize up front. Does anyone else feel the cigar industry is getting a little bloated at the moment? Look at all the different varieties produced by Rocky Patel, Fuente, La Flor Dominica. . . It is impossible to keep up with all the new cigars that are being produced. Kind of feels similar to what happened to the baseball card industry (actually the entire sportscard industry as a whole) a couple of years ago.

One last thing, I still love the Tatuajes and most Pepin's, I just wish there weren't so many to try. :hn :r :ss


----------



## txmatt

Damnit you people are supposed to tell me about new Pepins! :ss



montecristo#2 said:


> I posted this in another thread talking about the new Pepin CI Legends from Cigar International. I probably should have posted it here since I have a feeling not very many people viewed that thread. I would love to get some feedback from some other BOTLs on this subject.
> 
> Here is my post.
> 
> I am beginning to wonder, Pepin must be making like 100 - 200 different cigars with all the different labels and vitolas. At some point, there must be some overlap and rebanding going on. I know he is a fantastic blender and roller, but do you think it is possible for one person to create that many different flavors?
> 
> I figure the stuff he is doing with Pete Johnson (the Tatuajes) is probably unique, but I am beginning to wonder about everything else. With all the different DPG lines, all the stuff for cigarking, the stuff with Padilla, the old henry's for holts. . . and now these for CI. Personally, I don't think I have smoked enough of the different varieties to say that two cigars are the same, but it wouldn't shock me.
> 
> I know Pepin is still a relatively new player in the NC cigar industry and amazingly enough, his stuff is not as mainstream as some of the traditional players. There are several B&Ms that have never heard of Pepin. (On a side note, this always makes me wonder, do B&M owners not read cigar magazines?) But this only supports my point, it seems like Pepin has more labels than Fuente and considering all of these cigars at one time were suppose to be rolled by 8-12 rollers in Miami (before the nicaraguan plant was opened), it just seems like some of them have to be the same cigar with different bands.
> 
> I am going to continue my rant, so I apologize up front. Does anyone else feel the cigar industry is getting a little bloated at the moment? Look at all the different varieties produced by Rocky Patel, Fuente, La Flor Dominica. . . It is impossible to keep up with all the new cigars that are being produced. Kind of feels similar to what happened to the baseball card industry (actually the entire sportscard industry as a whole) a couple of years ago.
> 
> One last thing, I still love the Tatuajes and most Pepin's, I just wish there weren't so many to try. :hn :r :ss


----------



## txmatt

* Pepin Garica List*

**Updates (in red):*

*El Rey de los Habanos (Miami)*
Don Pepin Garcia Blue Label
Don Pepin Garcia Black Label
Don Pepin Serie JJ
Cabaiguan
Tatuaje
Tatuaje Nuevitas
Padilla Miami 8/11
Vegas Cubanas
El Rey los de Habanos
Nacionales W (Cigar King / Phatash)
Sancti Spiritus (Cigar King / Phatash)
Havana Soul (Cigar King / Phatash)
Hirsh y Garcia (Cigar King / Phatash)
Habana Leon (Cigar King / Phatash)
Cuban Diplomat (Cigar King / Phatash)
Cuban Diplomat Corojo Rosado(Cigar King / Phatash)
Rio Tabac Alpha Series R - (Rocky's Cigars)
Top Shelf Signature Select (topshelfcigar.com)
Trahan - (Cigar Merchant, Georgia)
Rey Miguel - (Black Cat Cigar Company)
*Sam's GS Stash - (Black Cat Cigar Company)*

*Tabacalera Cubana (Pepin's Nicaraguan factory)* 
EO Brands 601
Tatuaje Havana VI
Tatuaje Series P
Old Henry (Holt's)
Padilla Edicion Especial Achilles (Cigars International)
*Legends Pepin Garcia - Yellow Label (Cigars International)*

*
Tabacalera Tropical (Nicaragua) 
It is believed Pepin created these blends:*
JFR
Condega
Nicarao
Nicaragauan Heirloom (now discontinued)

** Please add any additional updates you come across..*


----------



## DAFU

I just picked up 2 mazos (12 cigars) of Padilla Edicion Especial 'Obsidian' from the _Devil Site_. I believe that like the Achilles they are produced at Tabacalera Cubana (Pepin's Nicaraguan factory).


----------



## BagfullofPings

I am new (some of you have seen my intro), and love DFG cigars. Infact my UPS guy just dropped off a box of Blue's (Imperiales) and a box of Black's (Belicoso).:ss 

I just found this post, but I have only read the first page. Before I read the rest, I want to say the following: 

I AM A DPG WHORE!!!!!!

I own the following: 

DPG Blue Imperiales (box)
DPG Black Belicoso (box)
Habana Leon Imperiales (box)
DPG Black Perfecto (3 singles)
Habana Leon Imperiales (3 singles)
Padilla 8&11 (2 singles)
Tatuaje Cojonu 2003 (2 singles)
Tatuaje Regios (1 single)
Tatuaje Tainos (1 single)
Tatuaje Reserva SW (1 single)
Tatuaje Unicos (2 singles)


Am I worthy of the DPG Whore Society? Please:dr


----------



## montecristo#2

BagfullofPings said:


> I AM A DPG WHORE!!!!!!
> 
> I own the following:
> 
> DPG Blue Imperiales (box)
> DPG Black Belicoso (box)
> Habana Leon Imperiales (box)
> DPG Black Perfecto (3 singles)
> Habana Leon Imperiales (3 singles)
> Padilla 8&11 (2 singles)
> Tatuaje Cojonu 2003 (2 singles)
> Tatuaje Regios (1 single)
> Tatuaje Tainos (1 single)
> Tatuaje Reserva SW (1 single)
> Tatuaje Unicos (2 singles)
> 
> Am I worthy of the DPG Whore Society? Please


Not bad, very nice collection you have built there. Definitely falling down the Pepin slope. This is how my collection looks at the moment:

Tatuajes: 
Noellas (1 box) :dr 
Noellas Reservas (2 boxes)
Gran Cojonus (2 boxes)
Cojonu 2003 (1.75 boxes) :dr :dr
Reserva J21 (1 box) 
Many different singles

DPG (cbid has been really unkind to me when it comes to DPG):
Blue label Invictos (2.5 boxes)
Blue label Generosos (1 box)
Series JJ Sublimes (1.5 boxes)
Seres JJ Salomon (3 singles)
Black label - several singles

I would assume this is how I got the title of Resident Pepin Whore?

I haven't bought a box of tatuajes in a while, I should really consider making a purchase. :hn :r


----------



## 4WheelVFR

montecristo#2 said:


> I haven't bought a box of tatuajes in a while, I should really consider making a purchase. :hn :r


Nah, I think you need to boost your Sublime inventory some more......

that way you can share them with certain friends every now and then, wink wink.


----------



## montecristo#2

4WheelVFR said:


> Nah, I think you need to boost your Sublime inventory some more......
> 
> *that way you can share them with certain friends every now and then, wink wink. *


Nice try sneaky  - I think I sent you one in the most recent package, did it arrive yet?


----------



## 4WheelVFR

montecristo#2 said:


> Nice try sneaky  - I think I sent you one in the most recent package, did it arrive yet?


Nope, not yet. I know one of the local postal workers smokes cigars, so I'm kinda nervous.


----------



## vudu9

txmatt said:


> Damnit you people are supposed to tell me about new Pepins! :ss


Yeah, I think he needs to reign it in a bit. Most master blenders i.e. Henke, Orlando P., the Olivas etc., work in a "comfort" zone of flavors and profiles. It's only a matter time ( if right now ) that cigars from Pepin will start to over-lap and become too similar across the board. Pepin's got more lines than Goodyear has tires.


----------



## Glacierman

Just had the chance to torch a Pepin Black (the 1970 Belicoso). Niiiiice. Pepery beginning blast, then a smooth, creamy ride all the way to the nub. Left me feeling very mellow and happy. *sigh*


----------



## jitzy

i just ordered this http://www.holts.com/cgi-bin/ncommerce3/SpecialDisplay?special_rn=176793 i havent tried a tatuaje yet and i figure this is a nice way to sample them:ss


----------



## Trumpet

txmatt said:


> * Pepin Garica List*
> 
> **Updates (in red):*
> 
> *El Rey de los Habanos (Miami)*
> Don Pepin Garcia Blue Label
> Don Pepin Garcia Black Label
> Don Pepin Serie JJ
> Cabaiguan
> Tatuaje
> Tatuaje Nuevitas
> Padilla Miami 8/11
> Vegas Cubanas
> El Rey los de Habanos
> Nacionales W (Cigar King / Phatash)
> Sancti Spiritus (Cigar King / Phatash)
> Havana Soul (Cigar King / Phatash)
> Hirsh y Garcia (Cigar King / Phatash)
> Habana Leon (Cigar King / Phatash)
> Cuban Diplomat (Cigar King / Phatash)
> Cuban Diplomat Corojo Rosado(Cigar King / Phatash)
> Rio Tabac Alpha Series R - (Rocky's Cigars)
> Top Shelf Signature Select (topshelfcigar.com)
> Trahan - (Cigar Merchant, Georgia)
> Rey Miguel - (Black Cat Cigar Company)
> *Sam's GS Stash - (Black Cat Cigar Company)*
> 
> *Tabacalera Cubana (Pepin's Nicaraguan factory)*
> EO Brands 601
> Tatuaje Havana VI
> Tatuaje Series P
> Old Henry (Holt's)
> Padilla Edicion Especial Achilles (Cigars International)
> *Legends Pepin Garcia - Yellow Label (Cigars International)*
> 
> *
> Tabacalera Tropical (Nicaragua)
> It is believed Pepin created these blends:*
> JFR
> Condega
> Nicarao
> Nicaragauan Heirloom (now discontinued)
> 
> ** Please add any additional updates you come across..*


Per Rocky's website, they're now made in Nicaragua.
From their website....

*"The filler blend is noted as "Blend No. 7" from master blender "Pepin" Garcia. The Rio Tabac is all Nicaraguan filler using the finest leaf available. When Don Pepin combined the No 7 blend with this wrapper the result was clearly a great cigar. Don Pepin does not make this cigar for us but we have preserved the original blend and it's made for us today by a factory in Nicaragua."*


----------



## Malik23

The house stick from De La Concha tobacco shop in NYC is a Pepin blended stick. I picked up a bundle a couple of weeks ago, and they are delicious... You can usually order from their website, but it is down right now, since the store was recently bought by Davidoff... From what they've told me, however, no changes will be made, since the De La Concha storefront was pulling in about 40% more than the Davidoff one 4 blocks away. Once their website comes back up, these are well worth checking out, or if a couple people want bundles, I can pick some up.


----------



## jitzy

Malik23 said:


> The house stick from De La Concha tobacco shop in NYC is a Pepin blended stick. I picked up a bundle a couple of weeks ago, and they are delicious... You can usually order from their website, but it is down right now, since the store was recently bought by Davidoff... From what they've told me, however, no changes will be made, since the De La Concha storefront was pulling in about 40% more than the Davidoff one 4 blocks away. Once their website comes back up, these are well worth checking out, or if a couple people want bundles, I can pick some up.


i was in there on new years eve and bought one (wish i got more) and it was great and the price was not bad either for nyc


----------



## txmatt

* Pepin Garica List*

**Updates (in red):*

*El Rey de los Habanos (Miami)*
Don Pepin Garcia Blue Label
Don Pepin Serie JJ
Cabaiguan
Tatuaje
Tatuaje Nuevitas
Padilla Miami 8/11
Vegas Cubanas
El Rey los de Habanos
Nacionales W (Cigar King / Phatash)
Sancti Spiritus (Cigar King / Phatash)
Havana Soul (Cigar King / Phatash)
Hirsh y Garcia (Cigar King / Phatash)
Habana Leon (Cigar King / Phatash)
Cuban Diplomat (Cigar King / Phatash)
Cuban Diplomat Corojo Rosado(Cigar King / Phatash)
Top Shelf Signature Select (topshelfcigar.com)
Trahan - (Cigar Merchant, Georgia)
Rey Miguel - (Black Cat Cigar Company)
Sam's GS Stash - (Black Cat Cigar Company)

*Tabacalera Cubana (Pepin's Nicaraguan factory)* 
Don Pepin Garcia Black Label
EO Brands 601
Tatuaje Havana VI
Tatuaje Series P
Old Henry (Holt's)
Padilla Edicion Especial Achilles (Cigars International)
Legends Pepin Garcia - Yellow Label (Cigars International)

*
Tabacalera Tropical (Nicaragua) 
It is believed Pepin created these blends:*
JFR
Condega
Nicarao
Nicaraguan Heirloom Fuerte (Now back at CigarKing)

*
Pepin created blends made in other factories:*
*Rio Tabac Alpha Series R - Rocky's Cigars
"House Cigar" - De La Concha tobacco, NYC*

** Please add any additional updates you come across..*


----------



## Glacierman

Trumpet said:


> Per Rocky's website, they're now made in Nicaragua.
> From their website....
> 
> *"The filler blend is noted as "Blend No. 7" from master blender "Pepin" Garcia. The Rio Tabac is all Nicaraguan filler using the finest leaf available. When Don Pepin combined the No 7 blend with this wrapper the result was clearly a great cigar. Don Pepin does not make this cigar for us but we have preserved the original blend and it's made for us today by a factory in Nicaragua."*


Well, now I know where I got that info . . .  My brain is slipping.


----------



## Glacierman

Pepin Black Edition (= Black Label) is made in Nicaragua at Tabacalera Cubana. At least, that's what it says on the box I got in the other day.


----------



## lenguamor

**** for Matt:






Got these Salomones when I was at the ERDLH factory over Christmas. Thought you'd like to drool a little. :r


----------



## jitzy

the de la concha ones i was told by the manager were made in the miami


----------



## txmatt

lenguamor said:


> **** for Matt:
> 
> Got these Salomones when I was at the ERDLH factory over Christmas. Thought you'd like to drool a little. :r


Those are nice sticks.. I hit Joe (carbonbased_al) with a box of those in a bomb last year. I really like the JJ blend and its hard to beat Salomones. I am very jealous you got to visit the factory!

-Matt-


----------



## smokepiper

I'm not a whore yet, but I'm getting there. I've picked up several singles and fivers of the Havana line and the series P. I also picked up a box of Old Henry coronas. Smoking the first OH right now. 

I'm hooked.

D


----------



## discdog

I have been a Pepin Whore since I tried my first Tatuaje a little over a year ago. Then I tried the 8/11's, couldn't decide which one I liked best, so I bought those too. The came the Cabiaguan,Blue Label, JJ, Achilles, Black Label and several others. It's starting to be like Gurkha with all the different lines. Starting to get difficult to keep track of all of them. And which one is my favorite. That is, until last night when I picked up my box of 1932's. These things are almost hallucinigenic! I have found my favorite & I think my quest is over.


----------



## Aladdin Sane

smokepiper said:


> I'm not a whore yet, but I'm getting there. I've picked up several singles and fivers of the Havana line and the series P. I also picked up a box of Old Henry coronas. Smoking the first OH right now.
> 
> I'm hooked.
> 
> D


Love the Old Henry!! Bought a box of robustos a while back and have been burning through them!

Gotta jump on a sampler soon. All this Pepin talk has me dying to try some other blends.


----------



## lenguamor

txmatt said:


> Those are nice sticks.. I hit Joe (carbonbased_al) with a box of those in a bomb last year. I really like the JJ blend and its hard to beat Salomones. I am very jealous you got to visit the factory!
> 
> -Matt-


It was nice, although I didn't get to meet The Man himself.

But I did get a box of Vegas Cubanas...man, you can't even find those anywhere, but they're so good!


----------



## BagfullofPings

lenguamor said:


> It was nice, although I didn't get to meet The Man himself.
> 
> But I did get a box of Vegas Cubanas...man, you can't even find those anywhere, but they're so good!


www.cigarking.com


----------



## bigman

*Legends Pepin Garcia - Yellow Label*
Well, I'm sure that some of the other Pepin Whores around here have already tried these, but if not, I will be receiving my box on Friday or Saturday, and once they have set for a week or two I will have one and post a review. 
I would also like to thank this thread for contributing to the delinquency of me. I've been eyeballing these for a wile and I saw that they were back in stock, or in stock, and they are even throwing in an ashtray for my trouble, not that that would have mattered, but it dose look better than the dime store, orange, round ashtray I'm using now, who know I may have to leave this fancy one at the girlfriend's house, and keep old orange at home. Well, I guess I made the responsible choice; it was these or a box of the Habana Leon, and the Legends are about half the price. :ss


----------



## Papichulo

OK, I have smoked some the Tatuaje line and agree they are wonderful smokes. I have not had anything else from that factory and I am thinking about grabbing the Padilla Miami 8/11s.... Are they worth it? Can anyone post their review in this thread?


----------



## kjd2121

Papichulo said:


> OK, I have smoked some the Tatuaje line and agree they are wonderful smokes. I have anything else from that factory and I am thinking about grabbing the Padilla Miami 8/11s.... Are they worth it? Can anyone post their review in this thread?


I had reviewed the Miami 8/11 Churchill a while back in another thread - Here it is -

Padilla Miami 8/11 Churchill (7x48)

I decided tonight was the night to overcome my fear and give this bad boy a try. After reading a couple comments about this stick, I have to admit I was a little afraid of this smoke. It was noted as being overly strong, in your face, mouth numbing, etc.

This is a very long cigar at 7" and I thought that if it settles in with good flavor I would be in for a long time of pleasure. My thoughts were correct as you'll note below.

The beginning inch and a half was pretty rough, harsh and strong. I couldn't push too much smoke through my nose without burning my nostrils. For me I have noticed most of what I smoke needs around two inches before the real-ness(word??) of a cigar comes through. I tried not to form any opinions at this point and to just be patient. I would just as well have a machine smoke the first 1-2 inches for me.

Once this stick got to the 2 inch mark great things started to happen. The taste went to a very creamy vanilla with a slight sweetness. I was shocked at how smooth and tasty this stick became. There was a little bit of underlying spice, but not so much as to make it feel too strong. It was like someone swapped it out for a different cigar. "Unbelievable" was the first word out of my mouth at this point. I was able to take large amounts of smoke into my mouth and exhale all of it through my nose. It was almost like eating a bowl of vanilla ice cream. While it was hard not to keep puffing on this stick, I was able to limit myself to a draw every 45-60 seconds. The flavor lasted all the way to the end which took around 2 hours to reach.

This cigar is an incredible tasting full bodied smoke. It reminded me of an Ashton VSG I had smoked a while back. I do think the cigar was strong with copious amounts of smoke and I did catch a little buzz towards the end. I should qualify my smoking history as of late. I have been smoking what most consider medium to strong cigars for the past three weeks so my nicotine tolerance is fairly high and I'm used to "BIG" flavor.

I would definately buy a box of these sticks. YMMV


----------



## Papichulo

Wow kjd2121, with that review I must try one! Thanks for posting it.


----------



## kjd2121

Papichulo said:


> Wow kjd2121, with that review I must try one! Thanks for posting it.


I did end up buying a box of the Churchills and every one so far has been fantastic.


----------



## TheDirector

Holt's has a bellicoso sampler with Pepins. Is this a good deal?


----------



## Papichulo

Awesome, I have purchased from them in the past.


----------



## kjd2121

TheDirector said:


> Holt's has a bellicoso sampler with Pepins. Is this a good deal?


I think this is a better Pepin/Padilla sampler -

http://www.cigarking.com/CigarKing/finditem.cfm?itemid=6896

:ss :ss


----------



## Papichulo

Looks good, but I still have to check out Holt's before I purchase.


----------



## montecristo#2

I think I would like to do some complaining. I have had some bad luck with the new black label cuban classic series. Is it just me or are the wrappers on these cigars very thin? I bought 10-15 of them a while back and several have had wrapper problems. I tried smoking a figurado yesterday and the wrapper started coming apart right after the I lit the foot. I have another one that has wrapper problems as well (trust me, humidors are fine). They just feel really thin.

All in all, I am not very impressed with this series. The cigars just don't look, feel and taste as good as the blue labels or the series JJ (sublimes or salomons).


----------



## BagfullofPings

I purchased a 5 pack of the figurados and I have had breakage issues. I agree that the wrapper is VERY thin.


----------



## grinch

Here's another from Cigar King that will maximize your dollar.........good blends, without the sticker shock!

http://www.cigarking.com/CigarKing/finditem.cfm?itemid=7098


----------



## tiptone

montecristo#2 said:


> I think I would like to do some complaining. I have had some bad luck with the new black label cuban classic series. Is it just me or are the wrappers on these cigars very thin? I bought 10-15 of them a while back and several have had wrapper problems. I tried smoking a figurado yesterday and the wrapper started coming apart right after the I lit the foot. I have another one that has wrapper problems as well (trust me, humidors are fine). They just feel really thin.
> 
> All in all, I am not very impressed with this series. The cigars just don't look, feel and taste as good as the blue labels or the series JJ (sublimes or salomons).


I haven't had a chance to compare these to the JJs yet but I actually like the Black Label a little better than the Blue. I haven't had any wrapper problems with the ones I've smoked, though I haven't quite been through 10-15 of them yet. I'm sure part of the reason I prefer the Black to the Blue is that I like smaller RG cigars and there aren't really any in the Blue line.

I've smoked a handful each of the Black Label 1977s and 1952 and haven't had a wrapper problem with one yet (knock on wood). Humidor problem, user error?


----------



## montecristo#2

tiptone said:


> I haven't had a chance to compare these to the JJs yet but I actually like the Black Label a little better than the Blue. I haven't had any wrapper problems with the ones I've smoked, though I haven't quite been through 10-15 of them yet. I'm sure part of the reason I prefer the Black to the Blue is that I like smaller RG cigars and there aren't really any in the Blue line.
> 
> I've smoked a handful each of the Black Label 1977s and 1952 and haven't had a wrapper problem with one yet (knock on wood). Humidor problem, user error?


I haven't had any wrapper problems on the smaller ones, but on the figurado, the robusto and the toro, the wrappers seem a little thinner than usual. I think at least for the larger sizes, these cigars are still a little harsh, especially compared to the series JJ sublimes and the blue label invictos.

On a side note, I think they changed the band on the blue labels a little. The bands look a little fancier in my latest box purchase (rolled in Nov 06). I didn't take the time to compare them directly with my boxes from Aug, but I think they changed it a little.


----------



## donp

grinch said:


> Here's another from Cigar King that will maximize your dollar.........good blends, without the sticker shock!
> 
> http://www.cigarking.com/CigarKing/finditem.cfm?itemid=7098


A very good sampler, I got one of those about 5 months ago. I have smoked a few of them, and the rest are getting a bit more rest; I'll smoke them in the spring when it gets warmer.


----------



## bigman

So, I guess it’s time that I stand up and admit that I have a problem…
Hello, my name is Shawn…and I’m a Pepin Whore…it’s been only minutes since my last purchase of Pepin cigars, and I’m already starting to urn for another purchase…




But really, in the last three days I have purchased a box of the CI Legends Yellow Label – By Pepin, and just moments ago I ordered an Old Henry Sampler and a Tatuaje Sampler from Holts. Even though the Tatuaje sampler was like $6dollers more than the catalog listed it for, I just couldn’t pass it up. 


So I now have, or have had (I’m not where I can actually count what I have left in the cooler but this is what I have bought), or I’m waiting on them to arrive, the following:

1 - Padilla Miami 8/11 Torpedo (6.25x52)
1 - Havana Soul Gordo (5.5x46)
1 - Habana Leon Torpedo (5.5x52)
1 - Nacionales W Toro (6x50)
1 - Sancti Spiritus Churchill (7.13x50)
1 - Vegas Cubanas Delicias (7x50)
1 - El Rey De Los Habnos Toro (6x50)
1 - Hirsh y Garcia Corona (5x44)
1 - Cuban Diplomat Kole (6.5x48)
6 - Habana Leon Robusto (5x50)
12 - Padilla Edicion Especial Achilles (6x50)
20 - Legends Pepin Garcia – Yellow Label (5.7x54)
1 – Old Henry Corona (5.5x44)
1 – Old Henry Robusto (5x50)
1 – Old Henry Toro (6x52)
1 – Old Henry Churchill (7x48)
1 – Old Henry Torpedo (6.125x52)
1 – Tatuaje Cojonu (6.5 x 53)
1 – Tatuaje Regios (5.5 x 50)
1 – Tatuaje Reserva SW (7 x 47)
1 – Tatuaje Tainos (7.63 x 49)
1 – Tatuaje Unicos (6.13 x 52)

I want to purchase a box of the Habana Leon in either the Robusto or Torpedo, preferably torpedo, and also a Box of the Nacionales W in either the Toro or El Mundo size, and possibly (I’ll wait and see how they are) a box of the Old Henry. 

Plus, I’m hoping to get to the El Rey de Los Habanos factory/store front later this year, I may be going to northern Florida with my girlfriend and her family in October, for there yearly fishing trip to Destin, Fl. and I already told her that if we go we will be taking a day or a day and a night to head to Miami, and she is all for it. 

Now back to my waiting on the UPS guy for tomorrow’s shipment of the Yellow Labels, and the MAXX I ordered the other day.


----------



## Aladdin Sane

bigman said:


> So, I guess it's time that I stand up and admit that I have a problem&#8230;
> Hello, my name is Shawn&#8230;and I'm a Pepin Whore&#8230;it's been only minutes since my last purchase of Pepin cigars, and I'm already starting to urn for another purchase&#8230;
> 
> But really, in the last three days I have purchased a box of the CI Legends Yellow Label - By Pepin, and just moments ago I ordered an Old Henry Sampler and a Tatuaje Sampler from Holts. Even though the Tatuaje sampler was like $6dollers more than the catalog listed it for, I just couldn't pass it up.
> 
> So I now have, or have had (I'm not where I can actually count what I have left in the cooler but this is what I have bought), or I'm waiting on them to arrive, the following:
> 
> 1 - Padilla Miami 8/11 Torpedo (6.25x52)
> 1 - Havana Soul Gordo (5.5x46)
> 1 - Habana Leon Torpedo (5.5x52)
> 1 - Nacionales W Toro (6x50)
> 1 - Sancti Spiritus Churchill (7.13x50)
> 1 - Vegas Cubanas Delicias (7x50)
> 1 - El Rey De Los Habnos Toro (6x50)
> 1 - Hirsh y Garcia Corona (5x44)
> 1 - Cuban Diplomat Kole (6.5x48)
> 6 - Habana Leon Robusto (5x50)
> 12 - Padilla Edicion Especial Achilles (6x50)
> 20 - Legends Pepin Garcia - Yellow Label (5.7x54)
> 1 - Old Henry Corona (5.5x44)
> 1 - Old Henry Robusto (5x50)
> 1 - Old Henry Toro (6x52)
> 1 - Old Henry Churchill (7x48)
> 1 - Old Henry Torpedo (6.125x52)
> 1 - Tatuaje Cojonu (6.5 x 53)
> 1 - Tatuaje Regios (5.5 x 50)
> 1 - Tatuaje Reserva SW (7 x 47)
> 1 - Tatuaje Tainos (7.63 x 49)
> 1 - Tatuaje Unicos (6.13 x 52)
> 
> I want to purchase a box of the Habana Leon in either the Robusto or Torpedo, preferably torpedo, and also a Box of the Nacionales W in either the Toro or El Mundo size, and possibly (I'll wait and see how they are) a box of the Old Henry.
> 
> Plus, I'm hoping to get to the El Rey de Los Habanos factory/store front later this year, I may be going to northern Florida with my girlfriend and her family in October, for there yearly fishing trip to Destin, Fl. and I already told her that if we go we will be taking a day or a day and a night to head to Miami, and she is all for it.
> 
> Now back to my waiting on the UPS guy for tomorrow's shipment of the Yellow Labels, and the MAXX I ordered the other day.


WHORE!!!!!

Don't feel bad man. I've only had the Old Henry (great cigar. bought a box of the robustos) and the Sancti Spiritus and I'm pulling the trigger on a box of the Torpedos tonight. Can't wait to try the other blends as well!

I'm not a whore yet but definatly a little slutty:r Enjoy your purchase bro!

- Aladdin Sane


----------



## Glacierman

I've had no problems with the wrapper on the DP Black label 1970 (belicoso).

I like them, and place them slightly above Havana Soul and below the Blue Label in body. They are yummy.


----------



## sirwood

Hello Shawn !
I too am a Pepin Whore!! I have liked every one I have smoked.
I'm on my third Club Stogie Pepin sampler, with other smokes coming from trades & Holt's. The 8/11s have been great (but $$$).

Post some pictures from the factory when you get back :w



bigman said:


> Hello, my name is Shawn&#8230;and I'm a Pepin Whore&#8230;it's been only minutes since my last purchase of Pepin cigars, and I'm already starting to urn for another purchase..


----------



## lenguamor

I just won a box of Padilla Miami 8&11 coronas for $112 on the Devil's Site.


----------



## kjd2121

lenguamor said:


> I just won a box of Padilla Miami 8&11 coronas for $112 on the Devil's Site.


That is a really great price - Happy smoking - :ss :ss


----------



## PuffJunior

Pepin makes some amazing cigars and I'd consider myself a whore as well. I love the Blue Label and I'm quite partial to the Havana VI when stored at the proper humidity. Pepin makes the greatest cigars and I believe he's the man who blended the Cuban Cohiba which put them on the grid. Great smokes!


----------



## lenguamor

kjd2121 said:


> That is a really great price - Happy smoking - :ss :ss


2/3 the normal $...sweet! :ss

Thanks!


----------



## NCRadioMan

I didn't see the Padilla 1932 Signature on the list. They are made in the ERDLH factory.

"The Padilla Signature 1932 is another masterful creation from the Padillas and don Pepin Garcia. The Padilla Signature 1932 is a full bodied complex cigar with a very limited release. It is available in three sizes and has a five year old aged Cuban Seed Nicaraguan Wrapper. This is a full bodied cigar with little spiceness and kick to it as well."


BTW, I recently had a Black Label and found them very similar to the Miami's. Is it just me?


----------



## Glacierman

Just a reminder for the rest of you Pepin whores:

Don Pepin Garcia info central is at Wikipedia, here.


----------



## BagfullofPings

I had a whore moment this evening. 

After a crappy Sunday, I went straight for a DPG Imperiales (Blue) and a very large glass of port (actually 3 glasses:al ). After the initial light, I realized the DPG Blue is f*****g pure!!! Screw the burn, screw the CA rating system, screw the OpusX hype, and screw anything else. IMO, the DPG is a raw masculine cigar. It is POWERFULL!! Honestly, If I could only smoke three more cigars, they would be a DPG Blue Imperiales, Tatuaje Cojonu 2006 Belicoso, and a Padilla 8/11 Torpedo. Yeah I know this is a half baked rant, but I knew I had found something as soon asI lit the cigar. :2


----------



## Roosterthomas

Had a Tatuaje Especiales last night, typical Pepin schtick, and it was Fantastic!.....though for my taste and pocket book Old Henry and Jim's Sig Selects are just the ticket.


----------



## txmatt

* Pepin Garica List*

**Updates (in red):*

*El Rey de los Habanos (Miami)*
Don Pepin Garcia Blue Label
Don Pepin Garcia Black Label
Don Pepin Serie JJ
Cabaiguan
Tatuaje
Tatuaje Nuevitas
Padilla Miami 8/11
*Padilla Signature 1932*
Vegas Cubanas
El Rey los de Habanos
Nacionales W (Cigar King / Phatash)
Sancti Spiritus (Cigar King / Phatash)
Havana Soul (Cigar King / Phatash)
Hirsh y Garcia (Cigar King / Phatash)
Habana Leon (Cigar King / Phatash)
Cuban Diplomat (Cigar King / Phatash)
Cuban Diplomat Corojo Rosado(Cigar King / Phatash)
Rio Tabac Alpha Series R - (Rocky's Cigars)
Top Shelf Signature Select (topshelfcigar.com)
Trahan - (Cigar Merchant, Georgia)
Rey Miguel - (Black Cat Cigar Company)
Sam's GS Stash - (Black Cat Cigar Company)

*Tabacalera Cubana (Pepin's Nicaraguan factory)* 
EO Brands 601
Tatuaje Havana VI
Tatuaje Series P
Old Henry (Holt's)
Padilla Edicion Especial Achilles (Cigars International)
Legends Pepin Garcia - Yellow Label (Cigars International)

*
Tabacalera Tropical (Nicaragua) 
It is believed Pepin created these blends:*
JFR
Condega
Nicarao
Nicaragauan Heirloom (now discontinued)

** Please add any additional updates you come across..*


----------



## Roosterthomas

I checked the wikipedia site and found that Cigar King's smokes made by Pepin were blended to be like some of the Cuban brands.

Havana Soul=Montecristo
Habana Leon=Partagas
Nacionales W=RyJ
Hirsh y Garcia=Cohiba

Anyone experienced these similarities?


----------



## bigman

Just thought I'd let everyone know that I posted a review of the CI yellow Label by Pepinhttp://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=61561
I would recommend these to any Pepin lover:ss


----------



## Boston_Dude05

Is the 601 Serie a Pepin creation also? How do these smoke?


----------



## txmatt

Boston_Dude05 said:


> Is the 601 Serie a Pepin creation also? How do these smoke?


Yes, I have it on my list as "EO Brands 601".

I had one late last year, maybe November? I enjoyed the stick but thought it tasted a bit young. I would say it is about time I tried another!

:ss


----------



## donp

Boston_Dude05 said:


> Is the 601 Serie a Pepin creation also? How do these smoke?


Yes it is, but I don't know how it is. I have one that I forgot about and haven't smoked it yet. As TxMatt said and I echo, it is about time I smoked it.


----------



## Finfan

I think I may be a pepin convert. Smoked my 1st pepin tonight--a padilla achilles that just arrived today from the devil site. Ive read mixed things on this one but I loved it loved it loved it. suddenly a whole new world lies before me. of black labels....blue labels and (tatuaje) browns. my my my...


----------



## czartim

Does anyone have a picture of the Trahan band? My wife's grand dad is a Trahan. He might need one for his birthday. 



Wife just told me he was born in 1926. We may have a fun party coming up.


----------



## Boston_Dude05

txmatt said:


> Yes, I have it on my list as "EO Brands 601".
> 
> I had one late last year, maybe November? I enjoyed the stick but thought it tasted a bit young. I would say it is about time I tried another!
> 
> :ss


Would definitely be interested in hearing your thoughts on how you like 'em.


----------



## sonick

My name is Jayson and I'm addicted to fine hand-rolled cigars conceived by 'Pepin' Garcia. 

I don't need your stinkin' 12 steps. 

I will put yet more of my money in Pepin's pocket today, and like it.


----------



## accorddude

Has anyone done like a box split on some of the Pepin's? Or are their any good samplers that are representative of his line of cigars? I have been looking today but have yet to find anything like that.


----------



## NCRadioMan

* Pepin Garica List*

**Updates (in red):*

*El Rey de los Habanos (Miami)*
Don Pepin Garcia Blue Label
Don Pepin Garcia Black Label
Don Pepin Serie JJ
Cabaiguan
Tatuaje
Tatuaje Nuevitas
Padilla Miami 8/11
Padilla Signature 1932
Vegas Cubanas
El Rey los de Habanos
Nacionales W (Cigar King / Phatash)
Sancti Spiritus (Cigar King / Phatash)
Havana Soul (Cigar King / Phatash)
Hirsh y Garcia (Cigar King / Phatash)
Habana Leon (Cigar King / Phatash)
Cuban Diplomat (Cigar King / Phatash)
Cuban Diplomat Corojo Rosado(Cigar King / Phatash)
Rio Tabac Alpha Series R - (Rocky's Cigars)
Top Shelf Signature Select (topshelfcigar.com)
Trahan - (Cigar Merchant, Georgia)
Rey Miguel - (Black Cat Cigar Company)
Sam's GS Stash - (Black Cat Cigar Company)

*Tabacalera Cubana (Pepin's Nicaraguan factory)* 
EO Brands 601
Tatuaje Havana VI
Tatuaje Series P
Old Henry (Holt's)
Padilla Edicion Especial Achilles (Cigars International)
Legends Pepin Garcia - Yellow Label (Cigars International)

*
Tabacalera Tropical (Nicaragua) 
It is believed Pepin created these blends:*
JFR
Condega
Nicarao
Nicaragauan Heirloom (now discontinued)

** Please add any additional updates you come across..*

Attention fellow Pepin Whores.........there is a new Pepin getting ready to hit stores very soon................From *Troya -- Classico*.

I spoke with a Troya rep yesterday and he gave me a robusto and it is beautiful! :dr I was so excited about this new cigar, I forgot to ask which factory it's made in. :s

That is all. :ss


----------



## Boston_Dude05

accorddude said:


> Has anyone done like a box split on some of the Pepin's? Or are their any good samplers that are representative of his line of cigars? I have been looking today but have yet to find anything like that.


I've seen a robusto sampler pack on CBID for some black, blue and white labels. No box splits, since we like to buy and keep whole boxes for ourselves :r


----------



## BagfullofPings

Boston_Dude05 said:


> I've seen a robusto sampler pack on CBID for some black, blue and white labels. No box splits, since we like to buy and keep whole boxes for ourselves :r


http://www.cigarsinternational.com/prodDisp.asp?item=SP-JXASST2&cat=19&page=2

http://www.cigarbid.com/auction/lot.cfm?lotID=433307

http://www.blackcatcigars.com/giftsetsandsamplers.html

http://www.famous-smoke.com/cigars/search/sr.cfm/st/sampbr
(Don Pepin Garcia Invictos "Blue" 5 pack for $19.80)

This should get you going.


----------



## montecristo#2

I grabbed a box of DPG Series JJ selectos (robusto size) yesterday off of cigarbid, anyone know of any information on these? I haven't found them anywhere else online. Anybody else seen them?

I figured they finally expanded the number of vitolas in the Series JJ, which is pretty cool since the other three sizes are all bigger than this one (5 x 50). I would assume the flavor profile would be similar to the rest of the line and be more medium-bodied.

The picture is obviously wrong, but here is the page:

http://www.cigarbid.com/auction/lot.cfm?lotID=435942


----------



## kvaughan

Hi, my name is Kevin, I love Pepin's and I hope there is no cure.

Put a box of Padilla Miami's in my grave please.


----------



## Glacierman

NCRadioMan said:


> I spoke with a Troya rep yesterday and he gave me a robusto and it is beautiful! :dr I was so excited about this new cigar, I forgot to ask which factory it's made in. :s
> 
> That is all. :ss


Esteli, Nicaragua at TABACUBA (Tabacalera Cubana), Pepin's other factory.


----------



## kjd2121

montecristo#2 said:


> I grabbed a box of DPG Series JJ selectos (robusto size) yesterday off of cigarbid, anyone know of any information on these? I haven't found them anywhere else online. Anybody else seen them?
> 
> I figured they finally expanded the number of vitolas in the Series JJ, which is pretty cool since the other three sizes are all bigger than this one (5 x 50). I would assume the flavor profile would be similar to the rest of the line and be more medium-bodied.
> 
> The picture is obviously wrong, but here is the page:
> 
> http://www.cigarbid.com/auction/lot.cfm?lotID=435942


Aaron, I just smoked a Sublime last night and it was awesome. Medium smoke and very creamy in the middle. Hints of spice once in a while. Very relaxing. Somewhat complex as well.

Enjoy the new size - :tu:tu


----------



## Glacierman

montecristo#2 said:


> I grabbed a box of DPG Series JJ selectos (robusto size) yesterday off of cigarbid, anyone know of any information on these? I haven't found them anywhere else online. Anybody else seen them?
> 
> I figured they finally expanded the number of vitolas in the Series JJ, which is pretty cool since the other three sizes are all bigger than this one (5 x 50). I would assume the flavor profile would be similar to the rest of the line and be more medium-bodied.


Cigar.com has them as the Robusto.


----------



## rockyr

I ordered a box of Cabaiguans the other day from FullersPullers.com. They seem to have the best prices that I have found for them.


----------



## montecristo#2

Glacierman said:


> Cigar.com has them as the Robusto.


I knew I recognized them from somewhere. Tobacco world was selling a DPG "robusto" sampler with a series JJ robusto. They must have started producing them for the sampler and just continued making boxes. Cigar.com is the only place I have seen them for sale beside the box I got off of cbid (for 30 bucks less  )

http://www.tobaccoworldcigars.com/cigars_pepin_garcia_sampler.htm


----------



## donp

kvaughan said:


> Hi, my name is Kevin, I love Pepin's and I hope there is no cure.
> 
> Put a box of Padilla Miami's in my grave please.


Hehe, wanna take em with ya huh? :ss


----------



## txmatt

rockyr said:


> I ordered a box of Cabaiguans the other day from FullersPullers.com. They seem to have the best prices that I have found for them.


I keep sampling many Pepins but the Cabaiguan is likely still my favorite.


----------



## txmatt

*Pepin Garica List*

**Updates (in red):*

*El Rey de los Habanos (Miami)*
Don Pepin Garcia Blue Label
Don Pepin Garcia Black Label
Don Pepin Serie JJ
Cabaiguan
Tatuaje
Tatuaje Nuevitas
Padilla Miami 8/11
Padilla Signature 1932
Vegas Cubanas
El Rey los de Habanos
Nacionales W (Cigar King / Phatash)
Sancti Spiritus (Cigar King / Phatash)
Havana Soul (Cigar King / Phatash)
Hirsh y Garcia (Cigar King / Phatash)
Habana Leon (Cigar King / Phatash)
Cuban Diplomat (Cigar King / Phatash)
Cuban Diplomat Corojo Rosado(Cigar King / Phatash)
Rio Tabac Alpha Series R - (Rocky's Cigars)
Top Shelf Signature Select (topshelfcigar.com)
Trahan - (Cigar Merchant, Georgia)
Rey Miguel - (Black Cat Cigar Company)
Sam's GS Stash - (Black Cat Cigar Company)

*Tabacalera Cubana (Pepin's Nicaraguan factory)* 
EO Brands 601
Tatuaje Havana VI
Tatuaje Series P
Old Henry (Holt's)
Padilla Edicion Especial Achilles (Cigars International)
Legends Pepin Garcia - Yellow Label (Cigars International)
*Troya Clasico*

*Tabacalera Tropical (Nicaragua) *
*It is believed Pepin created these blends:*
JFR
Condega
Nicarao
Nicaragauan Heirloom (now discontinued)

** Please add any additional updates you come across..*


----------



## kvaughan

donp said:


> Hehe, wanna take em with ya huh? :ss


"If I can't have them, no one else can!" :r


----------



## Glacierman

*Pepin Garcia List*

*Updates (in red):

El Rey de los Habanos (Miami)
Don Pepin Garcia Blue Label
Don Pepin Garcia Black Label
Don Pepin Serie JJ
Cabaiguan
Tatuaje
Tatuaje Nuevitas
Padilla Miami 8/11
Padilla Signature 1932
Vegas Cubanas
El Rey los de Habanos
Nacionales W (Cigar King / Phatash)
Sancti Spiritus (Cigar King / Phatash)
Havana Soul (Cigar King / Phatash)
Hirsh y Garcia (Cigar King / Phatash)
Habana Leon (Cigar King / Phatash)
Cuban Diplomat (Cigar King / Phatash)
Cuban Diplomat Corojo Rosado(Cigar King / Phatash)
Rio Tabac Alpha Series R - (Rocky's Cigars)
Top Shelf Signature Select (topshelfcigar.com)
Trahan - (Cigar Merchant, Georgia)
Rey Miguel - (Black Cat Cigar Company)
Sam's GS Stash - (Black Cat Cigar Company)

Tabacalera Cubana (Pepin's Nicaraguan factory)
EO Brands 601
Tatuaje Havana VI
Tatuaje Series P
Old Henry (Holt's)
Padilla Edicion Especial Achilles (Cigars International)
Legends Pepin Garcia - Yellow Label (Cigars International)
*Troya Clasico
Cigar.com Corojo Label*

Tabacalera Tropical (Nicaragua)
It is believed Pepin created these blends:
JFR
Condega
Nicarao
Nicaragauan Heirloom (now discontinued)

* Please add any additional updates you come across *in red.*


----------



## bigman

I just want a sampler with two of each of the brands listed in it, then when I have smoked them all I will be able to limit myself to only having to buy a box of my favorite 5 or 10….well maybe 15 brands. 
But wait then there is all the different sizes, and I have found a difference there too…aaarrrrrggggg, oh well, I guess maybe a sampler that contains one of each size for each brand, it could be like a ultra mega sampler or something. 

So I guess this is me having an addiction, and a budget. 
:bl


----------



## SmokeyJoe

_



CigarKing.com has a bunch of the lesser known Pepin brands, Atlantic and Rockys have the Pepin Blue labels....

Click to expand...

_YEP... THIS SITE IS DANGEROUS. ATLANTIC SHOULD GIVE YOU A KICKBACK! GOT A 5 PACK SAMPLER HEADING MY WAY. :tu


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Well... my sampler pack arrived today. After a particularly hectic and draining day, I eagerly opened the box from Atlantic and gazed in wonder at the beautiful sticks contained therein. I chose for my evening's relaxation the robusto of the pack, an "El Rey los de Habanos." Yep, I liked it... guess I need to start rearranging the coolerdor... Thanks! :ss


----------



## Cigar Jockey

I know Pepin doesn't make Rio Tabac Alpha Series R anymore, but for the $ I bought a box of the Robustos, should be here tomorrow.


----------



## mikey202

hello... my name is Mikey, and I'm a Pepin whore.:ss 

I smoked my first Blue label tonight, and I'm hooked. I have a Black label in the humi and my daughter lives less than a mile from the B&M that has the supply.:tu


----------



## NCRadioMan

:r Welcome to the club Mikey! Other NC's will never be the same again. :tu :ss


----------



## Mr. White

I got my sampler today. I came back to this site after a long hiatus and found everyone going nuts about these cigars, so of course I had to order a few to try out. 

Got Some Blues, Some Browns, and a Black.


----------



## donp

Jokieman said:


> I got my sampler today. I came back to this site after a long hiatus and found everyone going nuts about these cigars, so of course I had to order a few to try out.
> 
> Got Some Blues, Some Browns, and a Black.


Oh the places you will go, and the things that you will ...smoke:ss


----------



## TMoneYNYY

Well... I may soon fine use in this thread. I've never had a Pepin, but I've got a nice Blue Label in my humi I can't wait to smoke.


----------



## txmatt

Jokieman said:


> I got my sampler today. I came back to this site after a long hiatus and found everyone going nuts about these cigars, so of course I had to order a few to try out.
> 
> Got Some Blues, Some Browns, and a Black.


There's an avatar I haven't seen in a while! Good to see you are still around Jokieman..


----------



## trogdor | the burninator

well, folks...some more pepin love for you, courtesy of cigar.com LINK TO RETAILER FORUM


----------



## Mr. White

txmatt said:


> There's an avatar I haven't seen in a while! Good to see you are still around Jokieman..


Yep, I'm always around, just hardly ever have time to post anymore.


----------



## Bobb

The shop I work at just got in the Don Pepin Blue Labels. Because of that...I am very quickly becoming a Pepin Whore :hn


----------



## auradefect

I just smoked a Don Pepin Garcia Black Label last night. I'm thinking of doing another tonight it was so good.


----------



## mikey202

auradefect said:


> I just smoked a Don Pepin Garcia Black Label last night. I'm thinking of doing another tonight it was so good.


I'm fixin' to fire one up right..........NOW!!!:ss :tu


----------



## Accident

cigar.com had this friday special. Sorry it's a day late.

Now Through Friday 4/13/07 Only:

Sampler Includes 12 Cigars Made by Pepin Garcia
2 x Don Pepin Garcia Generoso (6" x 50)
2 x Don Pepin Garcia Series JJ Belicoso (5.7" x 52)
2 x Cigar.com Corojo Label (5" x 50)
2 x Don Pepin Garcia Black Robusto (5" x 50)
2 x 601 Robusto Habano (5" x 50)
2 x 601 Robusto Connecticut (5" x 50)

Regular Price: $77.50
One Day Price $39.95!

Limit 3 Per Customer Please!

http://www.cigar.com/cigars/viewcigar.asp?brand=390

Accident


----------



## timrenzi573

Posted this in the Troya Clasico thread, but figured I'd throw it here too:

Just wanted to let everyone know, the folks at famous + tinderbox both replied to me positively when I asked them about breaking a box of these down to sell me singles. So here you go Pepin whores, go get em.

http://www.famous-smoke.com/cigars/include/Create-A-Sampler.cfm

Woman from famous said they should be listed in the create-a-sampler there, don't see them yet but they should be up at some point.

http://www.tinderbox.com/Troya-Clasico-XVIII?sc=2&category=12582

Tinderbox should have a couple 5-packs of the robustos (they sold me one earlier today.)


----------



## billybarue

Glacierman said:


> *Pepin Garcia List*
> 
> *Updates (in red):
> 
> El Rey de los Habanos (Miami)
> Don Pepin Garcia Blue Label
> Don Pepin Garcia Black Label
> Don Pepin Serie JJ
> Cabaiguan
> Tatuaje
> Tatuaje Nuevitas
> Padilla Miami 8/11
> Padilla Signature 1932
> Vegas Cubanas
> El Rey los de Habanos
> Nacionales W (Cigar King / Phatash)
> Sancti Spiritus (Cigar King / Phatash)
> Havana Soul (Cigar King / Phatash)
> Hirsh y Garcia (Cigar King / Phatash)
> Habana Leon (Cigar King / Phatash)
> Cuban Diplomat (Cigar King / Phatash)
> Cuban Diplomat Corojo Rosado(Cigar King / Phatash)
> Rio Tabac Alpha Series R - (Rocky's Cigars)
> Top Shelf Signature Select (topshelfcigar.com)
> Trahan - (Cigar Merchant, Georgia)
> Rey Miguel - (Black Cat Cigar Company)
> Sam's GS Stash - (Black Cat Cigar Company)
> 
> Tabacalera Cubana (Pepin's Nicaraguan factory)
> EO Brands 601
> Tatuaje Havana VI
> Tatuaje Series P
> Old Henry (Holt's)
> Padilla Edicion Especial Achilles (Cigars International)
> Legends Pepin Garcia - Yellow Label (Cigars International)
> Troya Clasico
> Cigar.com Corojo Label
> *Exclusivo Verocu*
> 
> Tabacalera Tropical (Nicaragua)
> It is believed Pepin created these blends:
> JFR
> Condega
> Nicarao
> Nicaragauan Heirloom (now discontinued)
> 
> * Please add any additional updates you come across *in red.*


Found the info on the "Exclusivo Verico" while surfing around. Looks to be realeased later this year. Here is some info:

***The "Exclusivo Verocu" introduced by Pete Johnson for the Havana VI line is the newest cigar by, "Tatuaje".
This new "Limited" blend cigar from "Havana Cellars" is made in Nicaragua at the "Tabacalera Cubaña" factory, supervised by Don "Pepin" Garcia.

"This blend will have a Cafe Rosado Oscuro wrapper (as opposed to the Cafe Rosado in the Havana VI classic line) and we are adding Ligero tobacco to the blend to give the cigar a more robust taste. Basically, it's a Havana VI on steroids" -Pete Johnson

For its initial introduction to North America, these "Puro" Nicaraguan cigars will be available in two shapes. Each shape will be made for specific individual regional markets within the U.S.

The "Exclusivo Lado Occidental, Verocu No. 1" (West Coast release, Size: 6 1/4 x 52), and "Exclusivo Zona Del Este, Verocu No.2" (East Coast release, Size: 5 ½ x 54).


----------



## worr lord

Good info, Billy. I'm a huge fan of the blue and black labels, myself


----------



## Fistville

Worr!!!! Good to see ya!


----------



## fulloflead

OK, I'm in!

I won one single Blue on cigarbid.com, smoked it and was hooked!

I bought a bunch of the Blues and two samplers which I'm enjoying.

There are only 3 brands so far which I have felt compelled to try every variety they made: Ashton, Montecristo and Punch.

Pepin is my next.

.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

I picked up every Tatajue blend, Cambaiguan, a black label and a Nacionales W so far.


----------



## auradefect

Wow that Exclusivo Verico sounds great, cant wait to get my hands on some.


----------



## auradefect

billybarue said:


> Found the info on the "Exclusivo Verico" while surfing around. Looks to be realeased later this year. Here is some info:
> 
> ***The "Exclusivo Verocu" introduced by Pete Johnson for the Havana VI line is the newest cigar by, "Tatuaje".
> This new "Limited" blend cigar from "Havana Cellars" is made in Nicaragua at the "Tabacalera Cubaña" factory, supervised by Don "Pepin" Garcia.
> 
> "This blend will have a Cafe Rosado Oscuro wrapper (as opposed to the Cafe Rosado in the Havana VI classic line) and we are adding Ligero tobacco to the blend to give the cigar a more robust taste. Basically, it's a Havana VI on steroids" -Pete Johnson
> 
> For its initial introduction to North America, these "Puro" Nicaraguan cigars will be available in two shapes. Each shape will be made for specific individual regional markets within the U.S.
> 
> The "Exclusivo Lado Occidental, Verocu No. 1" (West Coast release, Size: 6 1/4 x 52), and "Exclusivo Zona Del Este, Verocu No.2" (East Coast release, Size: 5 ½ x 54).


Where dod you find this info, google isn't giving me any results at all for this new one.


----------



## billybarue

auradefect said:


> Where dod you find this info, google isn't giving me any results at all for this new one.


Here ya go:

https://grantsmokeshop.com/shop/ind...th=1_5&zenid=2ced6a356180c791c02800efdb5aec94


----------



## Glacierman

fulloflead said:


> ...... There are only 3 brands so far which I have felt compelled to try every variety they made: Ashton, Montecristo and Punch.
> 
> Pepin is my next.
> .


In that case, you have only the Don Pepin Blue, White (Series JJ) and Black (Cuban Classic) labels; El Rey de los Habanos and Vegas Cubana to try. :tu

Everything else is somebody else's brand. He just makes 'em. 

OTOH, if you mean to say that you're gonna try everything he MAKES, then you definitely have your work cut out for you, because he's on a roll and there are other things coming down the road (the Exclusivo Verocu version of the Tatuaje Havana VI is just one of them). You may wear yourself out trying to keep up. :ss

If that is your goal, man, I wish you luck. I get tired just thinking about it!!!

Cheers! :cb


----------



## CrazyFool

ANy other Pepin fans find BLACK to be his best??

I just ordered a REFILL box of the Toro and Belicoso. im smoking these more then my precisous Hoyo EPicure2's now


----------



## Blueface

Pepin Whores.......

Can't wait for tomorrow.
Although I will only be able to attend for a short while due to a party the wife and I have to go to, Pepin will be in person at Tobacco World in South Florida.
Will be sure to post some shots for you guys.
Wish you could all join us.


----------



## donp

Blueface said:


> Pepin Whores.......
> 
> Can't wait for tomorrow.
> Although I will only be able to attend for a short while due to a party the wife and I have to go to, Pepin will be in person at Tobacco World in South Florida.
> Will be sure to post some shots for you guys.
> Wish you could all join us.


Enjoy BF. And please let him know how much his artistry is appreciated.


----------



## Seanohue

I don't think I have officially registered myself as a Pepin whore, so I shall do so now.

I am a Pepin whore.

:tu


----------



## Jmurman

I ordered my first selections of Pepin yesterday.

I ordered 2 each of the Blue Label, Invictios and Generoso and 2 each of the Cuban Classic Toro and Bellicosos

Will I qualify as a whore? :ss 

 


----------



## billybarue

Jmurman said:


> I ordered my first selections of Pepin yesterday.
> 
> I ordered 2 each of the Blue Label, Invictios and Generoso and 2 each of the Cuban Classic Toro and Bellicosos
> 
> Will I qualify as a whore? :ss


Old Joke, but guy walks into a bar and sees a fetching lass at the bar. Buys her a drink and propositions her and says he's happy to pay $100,000 for the privilege. Out the door they go and into a cab. When they get to the room, the man pulls out a $100 and says, I might be happy to pay $100, 000, but I would be even more happy to pay $100." The lady responds, "what do you think I am - some kind of whore." "Madam", he says, "We've established what you are, now we are only negotiating the price."

So yes, I think you qualify!!


----------



## kjd2121

Jmurman said:


> I ordered my first selections of Pepin yesterday.
> 
> I ordered 2 each of the Blue Label, Invictios and Generoso and 2 each of the Cuban Classic Toro and Bellicosos
> 
> Will I qualify as a whore? :ss
> 
>  


You are a whore, whore!


----------



## txmatt

Blueface said:


> Pepin Whores.......
> 
> Can't wait for tomorrow.
> Although I will only be able to attend for a short while due to a party the wife and I have to go to, Pepin will be in person at Tobacco World in South Florida.
> Will be sure to post some shots for you guys.
> Wish you could all join us.


Tell Pepin about my thread ya batage!! :ss


----------



## stashu

You know you're a Pepin whore when...

...you have so many Pepins in your humidor that you can't even see the Opus X's anymore, nor do you even care to.


----------



## kjd2121

Blueface said:


> Pepin Whores.......
> 
> Can't wait for tomorrow.
> Although I will only be able to attend for a short while due to a party the wife and I have to go to, Pepin will be in person at Tobacco World in South Florida.
> Will be sure to post some shots for you guys.
> Wish you could all join us.


Tell him to lower the prices on the Cojonu 2003's. I might buy a box. They aren't cubans after all.:ss:ss


----------



## Jmurman

kjd2121 said:


> You are a whore, whore!


sweet!

I'm a whore and I haven't even put my lips to one...:tu


----------



## auradefect

CrazyFool said:


> ANy other Pepin fans find BLACK to be his best??


So far the Blacks are my favorite, but I still have many more to try.


----------



## auradefect

billybarue said:


> Here ya go:
> 
> https://grantsmokeshop.com/shop/ind...th=1_5&zenid=2ced6a356180c791c02800efdb5aec94


Thanks! :tu


----------



## Glacierman

kjd2121 said:


> Tell him to lower the prices on the Cojonu 2003's. I might buy a box. They aren't cubans after all.:ss:ss


Sorry, but he has no control over that. Talk to Pete Johnson about Tat prices. Pete owns Tatuaje Cigars, Inc., and sets prices. Pepin is just the factory what makes 'em. Gets kinda confusing, dunnit??


----------



## Mr. White

auradefect said:


> So far the Blacks are my favorite, but I still have many more to try.


:tpd:

Just got a box of the Cuban Classics 1979's in today.


----------



## Boston_Dude05

Blueface said:


> Pepin Whores.......
> 
> Can't wait for tomorrow.
> Although I will only be able to attend for a short while due to a party the wife and I have to go to, Pepin will be in person at Tobacco World in South Florida.
> Will be sure to post some shots for you guys.
> Wish you could all join us.


Definitely post pics. Wish I could be there.


----------



## donp

>>Tell him to lower the prices on the Cojonu 2003's. I might buy a box. They aren't cubans after all.<<

If he goes for that and his prices mysteriously drop, I will sing your praises everyday for a full year. Then I will campaign to have your babies :ss


----------



## Fumioso

> For those who want Garcia's latest from Miami, Sam Driban of Black Cat Cigar Company introduced two lines to retail distribution here: Rey Miguel and El Titan de Bronze Gran Reserva Cameroon.


From a nice Pepin writeup on cigarcyclopedia:

http://www.cigarcyclopedia.com/news/news.php?c=journal&id=833

I don't see El Titan de Bronze on the list... has anyone tried this one yet?


----------



## Glacierman

Fumioso said:


> From a nice Pepin writeup on cigarcyclopedia:
> 
> http://www.cigarcyclopedia.com/news/news.php?c=journal&id=833
> 
> I don't see El Titan de Bronze on the list... has anyone tried this one yet?


Thanks for the link and the lead! I have heard the name El Titan de Bronze once or twice, but that is all. Well, more work ahead for me! I can't keep up with this guy!!!


----------



## IrishCorona

So Pepin is gonna be in FL.....he's not exactly going out of his way on that trip.

Tell him TO PLEASE more agressively price point his cigars, many of which cost as much and more then some of the greatest habanos!


----------



## Fumioso

IrishCorona said:


> So Pepin is gonna be in FL.....he's not exactly going out of his way on that trip.
> 
> Tell him TO PLEASE more agressively price point his cigars, many of which cost as much and more then some of the greatest habanos!


I think the price is more an effect of the market than his personal choice -- just supply and demand. What we need to do is clone the man.


----------



## IrishCorona

Fumioso said:


> I think the price is more an effect of the market than his personal choice -- just supply and demand. What we need to do is clone the man.


I have to respectfully diagree. The man may well be a genius but so is Jose Padron and he's been around long enough that he could be charging much more for his X000's and getting just as much buisness. It's all a matter of preception I guess.

Anyway, next week I'm ordering allot of Pepin/Padilla samplers so we'll c.


----------



## kjd2121

donp said:


> >>Tell him to lower the prices on the Cojonu 2003's. I might buy a box. They aren't cubans after all.<<
> 
> If he goes for that and his prices mysteriously drop, I will sing your praises everyday for a full year. Then I will campaign to have your babies :ss


Sorry bro - I'm fixed - :tu


----------



## inmybellycoso

:ss had pepin and pete at my store this weekend, pete was kind enough to give myself and guest a preview on the exclusivo zona being released later this year. the cigar had unbelieveable rich flavor, sweet with a kick. if you smoke this one to quick, you will experience pins and needles in your face. an oversized robusto i could normally put down in under 40 min. took a whopping 1hr and 20 min. to smoke. thanks pete.


----------



## Jmurman

I just received my first order in from Serious Cigars and 7 Pepins (1 was on BO)

I'll give em a couple of days to rest up them I'll check them out.


----------



## Glacierman

*Re: Pepin Whores Unite! (El Titan de Bronze)*



Fumioso said:


> From a nice Pepin writeup on cigarcyclopedia:
> 
> http://www.cigarcyclopedia.com/news/news.php?c=journal&id=833
> 
> I don't see El Titan de Bronze on the list... has anyone tried this one yet?


Finally had the time to do a little research, and the *Titan* is not a Pepin cigar. It is made by hand in Miami, but not by Pepin. He has nuttin' to do wit' it. The CC article was slightly misleading. You can find out more about them here.

Cheers!


----------



## billybarue

Pepin Garcia List

*Updates (in red):*

El Rey de los Habanos (Miami)
Don Pepin Garcia Blue Label
Don Pepin Garcia Black Label
Don Pepin Serie JJ
Cabaiguan
Tatuaje
Tatuaje Nuevitas
Padilla Miami 8/11
Padilla Signature 1932
Vegas Cubanas
El Rey los de Habanos
Nacionales W (Cigar King / Phatash)
Sancti Spiritus (Cigar King / Phatash)
Havana Soul (Cigar King / Phatash)
Hirsh y Garcia (Cigar King / Phatash)
Habana Leon (Cigar King / Phatash)
Cuban Diplomat (Cigar King / Phatash)
Cuban Diplomat Corojo Rosado(Cigar King / Phatash)
Rio Tabac Alpha Series R - (Rocky's Cigars)
Top Shelf Signature Select (topshelfcigar.com)
Trahan - (Cigar Merchant, Georgia)
Rey Miguel - (Black Cat Cigar Company)
Sam's GS Stash - (Black Cat Cigar Company)

Tabacalera Cubana (Pepin's Nicaraguan factory)
EO Brands 601
Tatuaje Havana VI
Tatuaje Series P
Old Henry (Holt's)
Padilla Edicion Especial Achilles (Cigars International)
Legends Pepin Garcia - Yellow Label (Cigars International)
Troya Clasico
Cigar.com Corojo Label
Exclusivo Verocu
*Holt's Connoisseur Selection*

Tabacalera Tropical (Nicaragua)
It is believed Pepin created these blends:
JFR
Condega
Nicarao
Nicaragauan Heirloom (now discontinued)

* Please add any additional updates you come across in red.*

*FROM HOLTS:* http://www.holts.com/category.html?id=201384&trail=86665


----------



## jquirit

My name is jquirit, and I am a Pepin Garcia whore.

How big of a whore?

This big...



It's a signed box of Pepin Garcia Blue Label Invictos. A friend got me started on them by gifting me a Padilla Hybrid and Achilles, of which I both enjoyed. I then tried the Pepin Black Label (yummy), the JJ (yummy too), and then finally the Blue label (very yummy!). He ended up doing a demonstration here in Oregon and I bought a box on the spot and asked him to sign it. He did. Now it sits on the top of my coolerdor for me to oogle (and occasionally caress lovingly.. in a non-sexual way, of course!). I am such a dirty whore.


----------



## No1der

This seems like the right place to ask this question.

What makes the Pepin so great? I've never had one and I'm curious as to what to expect if I were to make the purchase. My tobacconist doesn't carry them so the only way to taste them is to buy a 5 pack or so.

Before I do that I would like to know what to expect from this cigar?

I love Padron's and think the X000 series is fantastic. I actually crave them when I don't have any in my humi. I also like a few milder cigars such as the Fire Indian Tabac Chrojo and many many others. Point being, if the cigar tastes good to me it doesn't bother me if it's full/medium/light bodied. It just has to be good.

So my fellow gorillas, could you enlighten me about the Pepin cigars and which ones are the ones really worth getting?


----------



## billybarue

Plenty of reviews on Pepin's stuff. I can't add anymore that hasn't been said there. try them I think you will be impressed. Best deals out there I think are the 5-pack Blue Label robustos (invictos) at Famous for $19.80 [http://www.famous-smoke.com/cigars/index.cfm --- look under the 5-pack section.

as well as the Pepin Bliss and Club Stogie Samplers at Cigar King [http://www.cigarking.com/ . Their search function sucks. Type in "Sampler" and scroll through the list to find them.


----------



## jquirit

The Blue Label I like to akin to something similar to an authentic Cuban cigar. Whether or not this is indeed correct (as my experience with Cubans amount to a single Cohiba at this point) can, and probably will, be left for debate by many people on the boards. It is a strong cigar (do not smoke these on an empty stomach) with a medium to full body. Spicy yet not overwhelmingly so. The taste is hard to describe, it's sort of my anti- Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Maduro (which is sweet and chocolaty, and my other customary cigar) which isn't a bad thing but something nice for a change of pace. Perhaps some of the other fellow Pepin enthusiasts can explain it better than I. All I do know is that I do enjoy them! 

Actually.. now that I think about it.. No1der, PM me your snailer. I'll send you a few Pepin Garcia Blue Labels to try, and save yourself a bit of green if the Pepin's aren't your thing. If you need someone to vouch for me, you can ask ssutton219 (or check on the CigarBid forums). I trade there with fair regularity and they can vouch that I am a stand-up guy.


----------



## NCRadioMan

No1der said:


> What makes the Pepin so great? *They taste sooooo dam good! *
> 
> Before I do that I would like to know what to expect from this cigar?* Pepper cream with a kick! *
> 
> So my fellow gorillas, could you enlighten me about the Pepin cigars and which ones are the ones really worth getting? *Any and all of them! :ss*


My simplistic aswers above.


----------



## JCK

Hi... My name is Ji. I'm a Pepin Whore and these are my Pepins...










Now I'm off to find some Habana Leon's on Mark's recommendation.


----------



## JCK

And I wish these were all in my humi, but these went out to many fine BOTLs here at CS. tasty tasty


----------



## No1der

billybarue said:


> Plenty of reviews on Pepin's stuff. I can't add anymore that hasn't been said there. try them I think you will be impressed. Best deals out there I think are the 5-pack Blue Label robustos (invictos) at Famous for $19.80 [http://www.famous-smoke.com/cigars/index.cfm --- look under the 5-pack section.
> 
> as well as the Pepin Bliss and Club Stogie Samplers at Cigar King [http://www.cigarking.com/ . Their search function sucks. Type in "Sampler" and scroll through the list to find them.


Thanks for the great info, I might just give them a try next month in a 5-pack.


----------



## No1der

jquirit said:


> Actually.. now that I think about it.. No1der, PM me your snailer. I'll send you a few Pepin Garcia Blue Labels to try, and save yourself a bit of green if the Pepin's aren't your thing. If you need someone to vouch for me, you can ask ssutton219 (or check on the CigarBid forums). I trade there with fair regularity and they can vouch that I am a stand-up guy.


Thank you for the kind offer. :tu

PM sent.


----------



## Glacierman

The Wiki article for the Connoisseur Selection is now online. Thanks for the tipoff, guys!


----------



## billybarue

and here's another one from holts, of the bargain variety:

Pepin Garcia List

*Updates (in red):*

El Rey de los Habanos (Miami)
Don Pepin Garcia Blue Label
Don Pepin Garcia Black Label
Don Pepin Serie JJ
Cabaiguan
Tatuaje
Tatuaje Nuevitas
Padilla Miami 8/11
Padilla Signature 1932
Vegas Cubanas
El Rey los de Habanos
Nacionales W (Cigar King / Phatash)
Sancti Spiritus (Cigar King / Phatash)
Havana Soul (Cigar King / Phatash)
Hirsh y Garcia (Cigar King / Phatash)
Habana Leon (Cigar King / Phatash)
Cuban Diplomat (Cigar King / Phatash)
Cuban Diplomat Corojo Rosado(Cigar King / Phatash)
Rio Tabac Alpha Series R - (Rocky's Cigars)
Top Shelf Signature Select (topshelfcigar.com)
Trahan - (Cigar Merchant, Georgia)
Rey Miguel - (Black Cat Cigar Company)
Sam's GS Stash - (Black Cat Cigar Company)

Tabacalera Cubana (Pepin's Nicaraguan factory)
EO Brands 601
Tatuaje Havana VI
Tatuaje Series P
Old Henry (Holt's)
Padilla Edicion Especial Achilles (Cigars International)
Legends Pepin Garcia - Yellow Label (Cigars International)
Troya Clasico
Cigar.com Corojo Label
Exclusivo Verocu
Holt's Connoisseur Selection
*Fumadores*

Tabacalera Tropical (Nicaragua)
It is believed Pepin created these blends:
JFR
Condega
Nicarao
Nicaragauan Heirloom (now discontinued)

* Please add any additional updates you come across in red.*

*FROM HOLTS:* http://www.holts.com/category.html?id=201378&trail=86665


----------



## Glacierman

Fumadores article is now online at Wiki.

Thanks!


----------



## montecristo#2

Looks like there is another Pepin out there, from cigarpass:

"Pepin has made The Outlaw - 100 custom boxes - 6 x 54."

http://www.cigarpass.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=34268


----------



## wij

For those of you who might be in the Charlotte NC area I thought this might interest you:


We are honored to present another first for the patrons of the Tinder Box. Pete Johnson, owner and creator of Tatuaje, will lead our exclusive cigar tasting. This will be his first ever tasting in the Carolinas.

We will be tasting the critically acclaimed Tatuaje "brown label" made in Miami. The cigar has been top ten in the world as selected by Cigar Aficionado. Also on the menu is the Tatuaje Havana VI "red label" which is made in Nicaragua. The final cigar is a true treat for cigar aficionados. Pete has put together a "regional blend" that we will be the first to taste in the nation. For people that want to understand what makes a great cigar brand, you will be on the front end of a national release. Check out this article for insights into this particular cigar.

Cigar Menu: 
Tatuaje Unicos "brown label" Pyramid
Tatuaje Havana VI Nobles "red label"
The world premier of Tatuaje's Regional Blend - never before offered for tasting to the general public. Retail value of cigars is $28.00

Price:
$30 includes appetizers and cigars.

Date & Place:
June 12, 2007 from 6pm to 7:30pm
Villa Antonio at Ballantyne Village


----------



## BeagleOne

I am not sure if this was posted in here already, but if not, here you go.

_*Don Pepin Live at Serious Cigars
Saturday June 2nd 5:30PM - 9:00PM*

Don Pepin makes very few personal appearances throughout the year. We are very honored that he will be joining us on Saturday June 2nd at 5:30PM in the store. Pepin in bringing one of his top rollers and will do a little demonstration himself during this week, we will be offering a terrific deal on box purchases of the Don Pepin labeled cigars.

Purchase any box and receive 6 FREE Pepin cigars. Don Pepin is bringing an assortment of cigars to go with every box purchased on the web or in the store. There is also an additional "Item" for the store customers, we just could not do the volume required for the web customers.

This is going to be a SERIOUS event and we will have great island food and Mojitos. Come join us for this rare opportunity.

SeriousCigars.com
6608 FM 1960 W
Suite D
Houston, Texas 77069
281-397-9800 Voice_


----------



## jdean33442

You guys should post these events in the HERF section also.


----------



## Jekyll

I am NOT a Pepin Whore, almost there. Right now I am simply a Pepin tease. Have smoked and/or is in one of my humi's ready to burn the following.... Pepin Blue, Pepin Black, Pepin JJ, 601 Conn, 601 Habano, Padilla Especial Achilles, Padilla Miami 8 + 11, Tatuje(sp?) Petite, CI Ledgends Yellow. Basically all the ones I can get on CI and/or C-bid. Due th this blasted thread I am going to have to branch out and try some otheres such as the CigarKing lineup and others. A million curses(and blessings at the same time) to the bastard that started this thread. Now I have to spend more money cause I havent found a Pepin that I dont like yet and it appears I am searching for my self imposed Holy Grail of my fave Pepin which I cannot commit to yet. A million curses to you Tmax..... and a million blessings to you and yours............. :>


----------



## bigman

Glacierman said:


> Fumadores article is now online at Wiki.
> 
> Thanks!


Ok, so why is it that every time this thread comes up I spend money. The Troya Clasico shows up I buy them, the Old Henry I buy them, the legends&#8230; and so on, now the Fumadores. Well at least they weren't too expensive.


----------



## kansashat

I ran into an old CS friend the other night in chat. Some of you will remember RNS.

He's doing very well......offshore working much of the time.

He was amazed at the size of CS these days.....said "it's huge!"

Anyhoo, RNS has turned into the ultimate Pepin whore. He told me he has somewhere between 400-500 Pepins in his collection these days.

Phew!


----------



## txmatt

BillyBarue and I are splitting some of the Fumadores. I suspect I am going to bite the bullet on the Holt's Connoisseur soon. 

I had my first CI Legends Yellow this afternoon and it was very nice..


----------



## sonick

I'm very anxious to start seeing the reviews come in on the Fumadores.... A Pepin blend for $40/20 is enticing, sandwich or not.....


----------



## kheffelf

sonick said:


> I'm very anxious to start seeing the reviews come in on the Fumadores.... A Pepin blend for $40/20 is enticing, sandwich or not.....


:tpd:

Anybody try these yet? Thinking about picking up a box of the robustos.


----------



## txmatt

The order Billybarue and I are splitting is on hold wating for the Brahma Blacks to come in.. So we will both have a report on the Fumadores soon, but it could be a week or so. 

If anyone else has ordered the Fumadores how about torching one and fill us all in please..


----------



## kheffelf

txmatt said:


> The order Billybarue and I are splitting is on hold wating for the Brahma Blacks to come in.. So we will both have a report on the Fumadores soon, but it could be a week or so.
> 
> If anyone else has ordered the Fumadores how about torching one and fill us all in please..


I haven't tried a Brahma are those any good? I saw you mentioned them in your cheap smokes thread, so I was thinking about picking some of those up, guess I will just have to buy a box of the Fumas for now.
Edit-I just bought a box of the robustos, hopefully they are good.


----------



## BigJon

*Tatuaje Havana VI Angeles!*

When a cigar gets a 93 in a popular "Cigar Rag" and I can find it...I'm trying it! They just so happen to be in good supply at Holt's at the moment. I ordered a box last week figuring $5 a stick, I can't lose too bad.

I opened the box and the smell was wonderful...they were also in great condition humidity wise so the first thing I did was I fired one up. The second thing I did was order two more boxes with my blistered fingers.

_I prefer this cigar over any PAM at the moment...and I have boxes of both!_

I cannot give this cigar a strong enough endorsement! It's not exactly smooth...just incredably tastey! The flavor is powerful. But it is smooth enough...it did get a 93 afterall. I prefer it to the brown lable (Noella) as well. I would definately say try one...maybe not a whole box loke I did because you may not like the flavor.

I'm not affiliated with this cigar company in any way shape or form...I put warheads on foreheads...but man would I love to quit my day job and work for them!


----------



## txmatt

kheffelf said:


> I haven't tried a Brahma are those any good? I saw you mentioned them in your cheap smokes thread, so I was thinking about picking some of those up, guess I will just have to buy a box of the Fumas for now.
> Edit-I just bought a box of the robustos, hopefully they are good.


The Brahmas are excellent. I stocked up on them, there is only one size left now - I highly recommend these sticks. The new (slightly more expensive) Brahma Blacks are what BillyBarue and I are waiting on.

It turns out Holt's decided to send out the order without the Brahmas and Joe (BillyBarue) said the first part of the order should be arriving soon, so maybe he will have a review soon.

Joe also mentioned reading on another forum that the box the Fumadores ships in does not smell good (possibly the glue), so the going advice is to remove the sticks from the box when they arrive..


----------



## jdean33442

Which Tatuaje band is this? The brown?

I've smoked a few and liked them but definitely not better than a PAM.

At least my opinion but I may be thinking of a different blend.



BigJon said:


> *Tatuaje Havana VI Angeles!*
> 
> When a cigar gets a 93 in a popular "Cigar Rag" and I can find it...I'm trying it! They just so happen to be in good supply at Holt's at the moment. I ordered a box last week figuring $5 a stick, I can't lose too bad.
> 
> I opened the box and the smell was wonderful...they were also in great condition humidity wise so the first thing I did was I fired one up. The second thing I did was order two more boxes with my blistered fingers.
> 
> _I prefer this cigar over any PAM at the moment...and I have boxes of both!_
> 
> I cannot give this cigar a strong enough endorsement! It's not exactly smooth...just incredably tastey! The flavor is powerful. But it is smooth enough...it did get a 93 afterall. I prefer it to the brown lable (Noella) as well. I would definately say try one...maybe not a whole box loke I did because you may not like the flavor.
> 
> I'm not affiliated with this cigar company in any way shape or form...I put warheads on foreheads...but man would I love to quit my day job and work for them!


----------



## bigman

txmatt said:


> The order Billybarue and I are splitting is on hold wating for the Brahma Blacks to come in.. So we will both have a report on the Fumadores soon, but it could be a week or so.
> 
> If anyone else has ordered the Fumadores how about torching one and fill us all in please..


I should have my box of the robusto sized Fumadores by the time I get up for work tomorrow, and I will see about trying one when I get off work tomorrow, then the rest will lave to rest for a wile, and if they are what I am hoping, they will soon have a few boxes of brothers and sisters to stay with them, because I will be adding at least a box of each size to my collection, possibly two. :ss


----------



## BigJon

jdean33442 said:


> Which Tatuaje band is this? The brown?
> 
> I've smoked a few and liked them but definitely not better than a PAM.
> 
> At least my opinion but I may be thinking of a different blend.


The red band. I just ordered the sampler Holt's is offering. I can only speak to the Angeles right now. Some of the other cigars of the line have not faired as well in reviews.


----------



## kheffelf

Well my box of fumas aren't going to be coming in, even though I have ordered from holts before they won't send them to me without a picture of my driver's license, so the brahma blacks won't be coming either. I don't have a fax and no access, oh well I can go without ordering from holts there are a lot of other companies that want my business.


----------



## BigJon

> they won't send them to me without a picture of my driver's license


WOW, never heard of that before! Is there a story?


----------



## kheffelf

BigJon said:


> WOW, never heard of that before! Is there a story?


Not sure but I have ordered from them before, but they did already take the money from credit card, sent them an email so I will see what happens. I really wanted the fumas though.


----------



## Isombitch

My name is Steve and I'm a Pepin Whore. 

It all started with Rey Miguels and they are still my favorite Pepin. I just got a box of the Pepin "Black Label" Cuban Classic Belicoso 1970. I like them but not as much as the Blue Label or the Rey Miguels. I like some of the Signature 1932s but not the belicoso. So far, the Toro is my favorite of that blend. 

The CI Yellows are very good for the money but not as flavorful as many of the Pepin Blends. AND I haven't really cared for the few Tatuajes I've tried but I haven't had the more popular vitolas yet.

There, now I feel better having gotten it off my chest. :ss

Steve


----------



## billybarue

txmatt said:


> The Brahmas are excellent. I stocked up on them, there is only one size left now - I highly recommend these sticks. The new (slightly more expensive) Brahma Blacks are what BillyBarue and I are waiting on. *Regrettably, they have finally sold out of all sizes. Matt and I got some Nicaraguan Overruns to split, and they look awfully similar to the old Brahmas, however*.
> 
> It turns out Holt's decided to send out the order without the Brahmas and Joe (BillyBarue) said the first part of the order should be arriving soon, so maybe he will have a review soon.
> 
> Joe also mentioned reading on another forum that the box the Fumadores ships in does not smell good (possibly the glue), so the going advice is to remove the sticks from the box when they arrive..


Order arrived today, and just as Matt mentioned above - the Fumadores box stinks!!! Doesn't seem to have affected the sticks, they smell and look great. They don't look (wrapper-wise) as nice as the Tat P-series, but I think construction wise they seem better.

Matt, I don't care what Holts says about shipping or back ordering, you might never see those Brahma Blacks - I might just have to keep them all! :gn Really looking forward to them based on how much I liked the original Brahmas!!

Cheers,

BillyBarue


----------



## kheffelf

kheffelf said:


> Not sure but I have ordered from them before, but they did already take the money from credit card, sent them an email so I will see what happens. I really wanted the fumas though.


Little update, the fumas are on their way, they just asked for me to send a copy of license to them, so I am back to looking forward to getting them, hopefully my box doesn't stink.


----------



## kheffelf

billybarue said:


> Nicaraguan Overruns
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BillyBarue


I know this isn't the thread for this but are those any good, they are cheaper than the famous 3000s and sound better. Sorry for the little threadjack.


----------



## jdean33442

I haven't smoked the red label to my recollection. I have smoked quite a bit of the brown labels lately and they are hit or miss depending on size.

The smaller to medium sizes are delicious while the larger have not faired well with my palate.

Any one else agree or is it just fickle old me?



BigJon said:


> The red band. I just ordered the sampler Holt's is offering. I can only speak to the Angeles right now. Some of the other cigars of the line have not faired as well in reviews.


----------



## bigman

I got my shipment today also, the box dos look and feel very cheep, almost like balsa wood, but I didn’t notice any smell to it. The cigars look very good though, as said they look a bit rougher than the Tat lines but they still look and feel very nice. I didn’t have too much time, but here are some quick pictures I took with my phone before I left for work today. I will be sacrificing this stick tonight when I get home.


----------



## bigman

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=976768&posted=1#post976768


----------



## BigJon

> The smaller to medium sizes are delicious while the larger have not faired well with my palate.


For what it's worth...your assessment is inline with a lot of reviews. I think that's a good thing on you. It's nice to get a review consistent with what others get paid to do; unbiased of course lol. Tat's are getting 93-92 on the little guys and I think I saw as low as 87 on the bigger sticks. My sampler arrived and is in the humi until I get over this cold. Hopefully I can find out first-hand here soon.

Edit: Bigman: If you have not tried the red label shoot me a PM and I'll get one to you. I prefer those unpainted cedar boxes. Moisture passes through them much better.


----------



## sonick

Couple updates on Pepin blends: 

I just got back from my local Tinderbox (mesa, AZ) and they have a new Lancero-only stick that is called "Anganorsa" that is blended by Don Pepin Garcia...... it just came in within the last couple days max so news may be scarce to none on it yet.... he assured me it is another of Pepin's blends though...

Further, it is confirmed that the JFR (jalapa Valley reserve, formerly known tongue in cheek as Just For Retailers), is definetely a Pepin blend. 

So, if you bibliophiles want to update the list, try finding some info on this "Anganorsa" Lancero and the JFR can be moved to confirmed Pepin......

The Anganorsa is classic gorgeous work by Pepin...... laser-beam straight 7.5 inches X 38 of flawless caramel what looks and smells to be corojo wrapper, with a pigtail cap.


----------



## Glacierman

When I started the Pepin Wikipedia project, I decided that to be considered a Pepin cigar (for the purposes of the project), a cigar had to have been blended AND MADE by Pepin.

Although the JFR blend is a Pepin creation, the cigars are made by Tabacalera Tropical (formed by the merger of Tropical Tobacco and AGANORSA), and so do not qualify for inclusion in the Wiki.

I suspect, in light of the name, that the lancero called _Aganorsa_ is likely also made by Tropical, but I do not know for sure. If that is the case, it won't get included in the Wiki, although I may mention both of these in the miscellaneous section.

However, this certainly does not preclude anyone else from including them in their own "Pepin List," although I would suggest that the distinction be made between those blends that are made by Pepin himself and those that are made by others.


----------



## jdean33442

So we got a big order in last night of Graycliff and Pepin merch. I strangely found myself not smoking a graycliff at all last night because I wanted to try some of the Pepin stuff.

What I didn't try last night I'm going to taste tonight but was curious what ppl thought of certain blends.

Already got a recomendation on the Tatuaje Havana IV which i'm trying tonight.

What about the Tatuaje Reserve? Any one try those and have comments on size/taste ?

Going to try one of the few Padilla sizes I haven't already smoked

And I might try the Pepin Garcia JJ Salomon. But i'm a little hesitant. The only good Salomon i've had is made by Graycliff. any one try one of these bad boys yet?

Glacierman, thanks for the Wiki site. Lots of good info I just parsed through.


----------



## 688sonarmen

Where can I get a fiver of jalapa Valley reserve?

Is this them and they just have a typo for where they are made?

http://www.cigar.com/cigars/viewcigar.asp?brand=502


----------



## sonick

I do think that those blended and manufactured by Pepin (pepin puros if you will) should be on separate lists (wiki or wherever) than blend-only's, however, the crux of the cigar is the blend (which is why we don't gripe about the fact that 99.9% of all premiums are machine-rolled, not totalmente a mano), and pepin's blend-only's are equally as sought and enjoyed as pepin puros. Most people not even differentiating, so long as it's his blend. So, calling those blended by pepin but manufactured by others (perhaps even by identical machines in different factories) essentially "footnotes", is doing them a disservice. Separate, yes; Miscellanous ? Not IMO or the opinion of the majority of the pepin-loving consumers..... entirely equal I'd say.

Thank you for clarifying my mangling of Aganorsa  I need to call my B&M and tell them they've mangled it as well....

PS: 3 B&M later and still seeking Ms. Cuban Honey :\



Glacierman said:


> When I started the Pepin Wikipedia project, I decided that to be considered a Pepin cigar (for the purposes of the project), a cigar had to have been blended AND MADE by Pepin.
> 
> Although the JFR blend is a Pepin creation, the cigars are made by Tabacalera Tropical (formed by the merger of Tropical Tobacco and AGANORSA), and so do not qualify for inclusion in the Wiki.
> 
> I suspect, in light of the name, that the lancero called _Aganorsa_ is likely also made by Tropical, but I do not know for sure. If that is the case, it won't get included in the Wiki, although I may mention both of these in the miscellaneous section.
> 
> However, this certainly does not preclude anyone else from including them in their own "Pepin List," although I would suggest that the distinction be made between those blends that are made by Pepin himself and those that are made by others.


----------



## sonick

688sonarmen said:


> Where can I get a fiver of jalapa Valley reserve?
> 
> Is this them and they just have a typo for where they are made?
> 
> http://www.cigar.com/cigars/viewcigar.asp?brand=502


Yep, those are the Pepin-blended JFR. That is ironic about that site saying they're rolled in Honduras while the name-brand is Nicaraguan-centric.

I haven't smoked those I bought today yet, but if they are as good as they look, they will be incredible. THey smell amazing also. The aesthetics are incredible, they are one of the most beatiful cigars you willl ever hope to see. twisted/balled pigtail cap, shaggy wrapper on the foot (not excessive, just about 1/4" extra of wrapper only, crushed flat against the flat filler), and a dark brown/caramel wrapper more oily in appearance than if you had dipped it in a vat of Valvoline. Just awesome.


----------



## sonick

JFR Robusto Large Pic: 
http://www.sonick.com/clubstogie/jfr-robusto-medium.jpg

JFR Robusto Huge Pic:
http://www.sonick.com/clubstogie/jfr-robusto-large.jpg

Aganorsa Lancero Large Pic:
http://www.sonick.com/clubstogie/aganorsa-lancero-medium.jpg

Aganorsa Lancero Huge Pic:
http://www.sonick.com/clubstogie/aganorsa-lancero-large.jpg


----------



## 688sonarmen

sonick said:


> Yep, those are the Pepin-blended JFR. That is ironic about that site saying they're rolled in Honduras while the name-brand is Nicaraguan-centric.
> 
> I just called cigar.com and the guy said that they are "Very close to the cigars that Pepin makes/made" but not the same. Damn I thought I was going to be able to try one


----------



## kheffelf

688sonarmen said:


> sonick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, those are the Pepin-blended JFR. That is ironic about that site saying they're rolled in Honduras while the name-brand is Nicaraguan-centric.
> 
> I just called cigar.com and the guy said that they are "Very close to the cigars that Pepin makes/made" but not the same. Damn I thought I was going to be able to try one
> 
> 
> 
> Pick them up, they are a fantastic cigar for the money, everytime I go to a B and M that has them I always grab a couple, you will not be disappointed with them. I prefer the robusto in the line.
Click to expand...


----------



## sonick

kheffelf said:


> 688sonarmen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pick them up, they are a fantastic cigar for the money, everytime I go to a B and M that has them I always grab a couple, you will not be disappointed with them. I prefer the robusto in the line.
> 
> 
> 
> WOW you aren't joking.... I just finished a JFR robusto and it was amazing!!!!
> I am grabbing my keys and leaving for the B&M this second to scoop up another handful.........
> 
> Everyone needs to try these, they are effin' incredible!!! It's basically a Pepin Black but more medium strength, slightly BETTER tasting, and completely lacking the nose/eyeball stinging traits.
> 
> These are available for FIFTY count boxes for $120 box ?????? It would be criminal to NOT buy them.....
Click to expand...


----------



## 688sonarmen

So the JFR's are made in Honduras and not Nic? I'm confused.


----------



## billybarue

688sonarmen said:


> So the JFR's are made in Honduras and not Nic? I'm confused.


Jake (688sonarman) noticed I picked up a 50 cab of JFRs and PMed me about them so I figue I would answer here - it might provide some good info to others as well.

I had a few JFRs in my humi (thanks to TXMATT and my local B&M), but I hadn't smoked one yet. I saw the great price at cigar.com but was confused because of the "Rolled in Honduras" tagline on their JFRs. I called them, but the long and short of it I couldn't get a very good answer about it. I had heard Tabacalara Tropical (TT) was moving some production to Honduras in case Daniel Ortega decides to decimate the cigar industry in some way similar to what happened in the 90's. Even if that were the case I thought the tobacco would still be the same as the previous JFRs from TT.

When I called Cigar.com they had one cab left (from their last shipment) and I didn't think (was lead to believe) they wouldn't carry them anymore. I was put off by the Honduras question, but finally bought the cab of 50 believing they would be able to sell "Just For Retail" cigars anymore. I sent one off to TXMatt (and a few other gorillas, including TXDYNA65).

I noticed the ones from Cigar.com have a little bit lighter wrapper than the ones from the B&M and TXMatt. Construction and size is spot on exactly as my other JFRs though. I have not smoked the others, and only a few from my cab OTT. I was hoping to be blown away, but maybe I overhyped these cigars in my mind. Don't get me wrong they are very good, but I heard so much I was expecting more.

But let's get to the experts who have had them before. TXDYNA65 smoked the one I sent him and thought it was EXCELLENT. He has had them before so that is a pretty good gauge. TXMATT has smoked a lot of JFRs and his input is that he thinks the wrapper is indeed different on the Cigar.com JFRs(Ecuador??), and maybe the blend is just a little different. I don't want to put words in his mouth, but I take that to mean, the Cigars.com JFRs might be slightly less flavorful than the other JFRs he has had in the past from his B&M. That being said, for the price Cigar.com is selling them Matt thinks they are an excellent deal. He recommends the Robustos.

I contemplated returning them, but JFRs cost more than $5.00 a stick at my B&M so I decided to hold onto the ones I got from Cigar.com. I sent out some others to some other gorillas for the birth of my daughter celebration, but I am away this weekend and can't remember who I sent them to. If you got one and see this thread, if you have any inputs I (we) would appreciate it. Matt and Kenny, if I mis-attributed anything you said - go ahead and ding my RG.

As usual for me - lots of words. Bottomline, Cigar.com JFRs are very good and a steal at the price they are selling them --- get the Robustos.

Cheers,

Joe (BillyBarue)


----------



## Glacierman

sonick said:


> I do think that those blended and manufactured by Pepin (pepin puros if you will) should be on separate lists (wiki or wherever) than blend-only's, however, the crux of the cigar is the blend (which is why we don't gripe about the fact that 99.9% of all premiums are machine-rolled, not totalmente a mano), and pepin's blend-only's are equally as sought and enjoyed as pepin puros. Most people not even differentiating, so long as it's his blend. So, calling those blended by pepin but manufactured by others (perhaps even by identical machines in different factories) essentially "footnotes", is doing them a disservice. Separate, yes; Miscellanous ? Not IMO or the opinion of the majority of the pepin-loving consumers..... entirely equal I'd say.


When I began the Pepin Wikipedia project, I had to make a decision as to what the scope would be. Since the focus was on Pepin himself, I decided that I would concentrate on those cigars that he was 100% responsible for, and that other things (such as Don Pepin M and Don Pepin N, JFR, etc.) would be noted but not explained in great detail. I do not see this as doing them an injustice at all. They are simply outside the focus of the Wikipedia articles. Understand that the Wiki is not meant to be a checklist of everything that Pepin has put his hand to.

I have for a while contemplated adding another section that deals with his work as a consultant for others and related issues. Such would be the place for discussing things like JFRs, etc. But it may be a while until I have the time to do that.



sonick said:


> .... PS: 3 B&M later and still seeking Ms. Cuban Honey :\


May Dame Fortune smile upon you!


----------



## txmatt

The "Pepin Whores Unite" thread (_which predates Glacier's wiki_ :tu) has always included all sticks blended by Pepin no matter where they are rolled. Many Pepin whores wondered when his factory in Nicaragua opened if it could produce such wonderful tasting cigars as his small Miami factory. I have really liked many of the cigars coming out of the new factory so it seems he did a great job setting up the new factory quickly.

Personally, (for now at least) I still favor a Pepin blended cigar rolled at Tabacalera Tropical than a Pepin blended cigar rolled at Tabacalera Cubana. Pedro Martin is at TT's factory supervising production. Pepin is usually in Miami.. Ownership of the factory doesn't matter that much IMO; it is who designed the smoke and who supervises the workers.

I appreciate the information on the Anganorsa and will at it to my list, this thread, soon..

-Matt-



sonick said:


> Couple updates on Pepin blends:
> 
> I just got back from my local Tinderbox (mesa, AZ) and they have a new Lancero-only stick that is called "Anganorsa" that is blended by Don Pepin Garcia...... it just came in within the last couple days max so news may be scarce to none on it yet.... he assured me it is another of Pepin's blends though...
> 
> Further, it is confirmed that the JFR (jalapa Valley reserve, formerly known tongue in cheek as Just For Retailers), is definetely a Pepin blend.
> 
> So, if you bibliophiles want to update the list, try finding some info on this "Anganorsa" Lancero and the JFR can be moved to confirmed Pepin......
> 
> The Anganorsa is classic gorgeous work by Pepin...... laser-beam straight 7.5 inches X 38 of flawless caramel what looks and smells to be corojo wrapper, with a pigtail cap.


----------



## gocowboys

billybarue said:


> Jake (688sonarman) noticed I picked up a 50 cab of JFRs and PMed me about them so I figue I would answer here - it might provide some good info to others as well.
> 
> I had a few JFRs in my humi (thanks to TXMATT and my local B&M), but I hadn't smoked one yet. I saw the great price at cigar.com but was confused because of the "Rolled in Honduras" tagline on their JFRs. I called them, but the long and short of it I couldn't get a very good answer about it. I had heard Tabacalara Tropical (TT) was moving some production to Honduras in case Daniel Ortega decides to decimate the cigar industry in some way similar to what happened in the 90's. Even if that were the case I thought the tobacco would still be the same as the previous JFRs from TT.
> 
> When I called Cigar.com they had one cab left (from their last shipment) and I didn't think (was lead to believe) they wouldn't carry them anymore. I was put off by the Honduras question, but finally bought the cab of 50 believing they would be able to sell "Just For Retail" cigars anymore. I sent one off to TXMatt (and a few other gorillas, including TXDYNA65).
> 
> I noticed the ones from Cigar.com have a little bit lighter wrapper than the ones from the B&M and TXMatt. Construction and size is spot on exactly as my other JFRs though. I have not smoked the others, and only a few from my cab OTT. I was hoping to be blown away, but maybe I overhyped these cigars in my mind. Don't get me wrong they are very good, but I heard so much I was expecting more.
> 
> But let's get to the experts who have had them before. TXDYNA65 smoked the one I sent him and thought it was EXCELLENT. He has had them before so that is a pretty good gauge. TXMATT has smoked a lot of JFRs and his input is that he thinks the wrapper is indeed different on the Cigar.com JFRs(Ecuador??), and maybe the blend is just a little different. I don't want to put words in his mouth, but I take that to mean, the Cigars.com JFRs might be slightly less flavorful than the other JFRs he has had in the past from his B&M. That being said, for the price Cigar.com is selling them Matt thinks they are an excellent deal. He recommends the Robustos.
> 
> I contemplated returning them, but JFRs cost more than $5.00 a stick at my B&M so I decided to hold onto the ones I got from Cigar.com. I sent out some others to some other gorillas for the birth of my daughter celebration, but I am away this weekend and can't remember who I sent them to. If you got one and see this thread, if you have any inputs I (we) would appreciate it. Matt and Kenny, if I mis-attributed anything you said - go ahead and ding my RG.
> 
> As usual for me - lots of words. Bottomline, Cigar.com JFRs are very good and a steal at the price they are selling them --- get the Robustos.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Joe (BillyBarue)


I had a JFR Robusto last week. I am looking for an everyday stick that is cheap and tasty. I got it from my B&M. I smoked it there. It was ok. I was not blown away though. The price is great though. It was in the $3 a stick range. Maybe another shot will change my mind.


----------



## Hawksfan

Hi, my names Jesse and I'm a pepin whore. I tried my first yesterday, it was a tatuaje red label Artista. It was delicious.:dr I went today and picked up a p series p1. Once again I was not disappointed. Now I just need to try the brown label.(the only thing the b&m doesn't carry) Any seattle-ites know where to find some? Anyways, I'm looking forward to trying some more of this man's creations.:ss


----------



## billybarue

reggiebuckeye said:


> I had a JFR Robusto last week. I am looking for an everyday stick that is cheap and tasty. I got it from my B&M. I smoked it there. It was ok. I was not blown away though. The price is great though. It was in the $3 a stick range. Maybe another shot will change my mind.


In the $3.00 a stick range they might be the "Honduran" JFRs that cigar.com is selling? http://www.cigar.com/cigars/viewcigar.asp?brand=502


----------



## jdean33442

Tried the tatuaje reserve on Friday. Not a fan. Construction wasn't there and neither was the taste.

Any one have a Reserve and thought it was better than the regular brown label tatuaje?


----------



## Glacierman

Soon to be released new cigar from ASHTON by Pepin. Advert in CA doesn't mention Pepin, BUT I got an inside tip-off some time ago (thanks, my friend) AND Pete Johnson (of Tatuaje) has confirmed it over at the Cigar Family forums.

Pepin Garcia List

*Updates (in red):*

El Rey de los Habanos (Miami)
Don Pepin Garcia Blue Label
Don Pepin Garcia Black Label
Don Pepin Serie JJ
Cabaiguan
Tatuaje
Tatuaje Nuevitas
Padilla Miami 8/11
Padilla Signature 1932
Vegas Cubanas
El Rey los de Habanos
Nacionales W (Cigar King / Phatash)
Sancti Spiritus (Cigar King / Phatash)
Havana Soul (Cigar King / Phatash)
Hirsh y Garcia (Cigar King / Phatash)
Habana Leon (Cigar King / Phatash)
Cuban Diplomat (Cigar King / Phatash)
Cuban Diplomat Corojo Rosado(Cigar King / Phatash)
Rio Tabac Alpha Series R - (Rocky's Cigars)
Top Shelf Signature Select (topshelfcigar.com)
Trahan - (Cigar Merchant, Georgia)
Rey Miguel - (Black Cat Cigar Company)
Sam's GS Stash - (Black Cat Cigar Company)

Tabacalera Cubana (Pepin's Nicaraguan factory)
EO Brands 601
Tatuaje Havana VI
Tatuaje Series P
Old Henry (Holt's)
Padilla Edicion Especial Achilles (Cigars International)
Legends Pepin Garcia - Yellow Label (Cigars International)
Troya Clasico
Cigar.com Corojo Label
Exclusivo Verocu
Holt's Connoisseur Selection
Fumadores
*Ashton San Cristobal*

Tabacalera Tropical (Nicaragua)
It is believed Pepin created these blends:
JFR
Condega
Nicarao
Nicaragauan Heirloom (now discontinued)

* Please add any additional updates you come across in red.*


----------



## montecristo#2

Ashton San Cristobal

Any info on these?

I talked to one of the Ashton sales reps about a month ago and he mentioned they were about to announce a new line of premium cigars made by Pepin Garcia using high quality aged Nicaraguan tobacco. Any chance, these are them?

He wouldn't tell me the name, but said they were going to use an old cuban name, so this could be them. 

Maybe we should remove the Tatuaje Nuevitas from the list, from what I have been told, these were made for Pete Johnson, but not blended by Pepin. Also, I am pretty sure they were not rolled in Miami nor the new factory in Nicaragua. They were rolled in a different factory in Nicaragua.


----------



## 688sonarmen

I had the chance to smoke the 1932 Padilla the other day, what a great cigar! But I also got some JFR's as well and I would rate the JFR's above the 1932's. Both of these cigars were killer... and another Peppin whore is born:dr


----------



## 688sonarmen

Fathers day came early!

http://www.clubstogie.com/photo/showphoto.php?photo=2897&cat=500


----------



## ahova1906

My first pepins will be in on Monday

I picked up the Pepin Legends from Cbid..we'll see if I achieve whore status


----------



## megasolo

BigJon said:


> *Tatuaje Havana VI Angeles!*
> 
> When a cigar gets a 93 in a popular "Cigar Rag" and I can find it...I'm trying it! They just so happen to be in good supply at Holt's at the moment. I ordered a box last week figuring $5 a stick, I can't lose too bad.
> 
> I opened the box and the smell was wonderful...they were also in great condition humidity wise so the first thing I did was I fired one up. The second thing I did was order two more boxes with my blistered fingers.
> 
> _I prefer this cigar over any PAM at the moment...and I have boxes of both!_
> 
> I cannot give this cigar a strong enough endorsement! It's not exactly smooth...just incredably tastey! The flavor is powerful. But it is smooth enough...it did get a 93 afterall. I prefer it to the brown lable (Noella) as well. I would definately say try one...maybe not a whole box loke I did because you may not like the flavor.
> 
> I'm not affiliated with this cigar company in any way shape or form...I put warheads on foreheads...but man would I love to quit my day job and work for them!


Right now this is also my favorite. I got a sampler pack for Christmas that came from Holts....Man was a blown away by this cigar, it was awesome.


----------



## FillerBinderWrapper

688sonarmen said:


> Fathers day came early!
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/photo/showphoto.php?photo=2897&cat=500


You certainly are a Pepin whore ! :ss


----------



## jquirit

So you Tatuaje whores, have you noticed the entire line being rather hard on the draw when compared to other cigars (espeically Don Pepin's own line)? Tried an unknown Tatuaje (forgot to write down what box it came out of) and used a double-blade cutter to cut the cap and noticed a really stiff draw. Checking up on some reviews I also noted that they too had some hard draws. Think this is a common thing across the Tatuaje line? Maybe a punch cutter would work better? Perhaps an ice pick down the center? :r


----------



## montecristo#2

That is funny, I have heard people complain that these are too loose!

I have never had draw problems with Tatuajes. Some people have said that the noellas reserva are a little tight, but I have not had any problems.

It could have been a humidity problem, I store all my cigars at 65%. Did the cigar feel tight, were you able to loosen it up with your fingers?

Did you smoke it in the shop? Some places will give you another one if the one you bought is plugged.

I don't think a punch cutter would help at all, would probably make it worse. When you punch a cigar, you are only suppose to remove a small portion of the cap. This restricts airflow and concentrates the smoke.

If a cigar feels tight around the head, I try to soften it a little using my teeth. If that doesn't work, I take a needle to it. The only true way to fix a plugged cigar is to use a draw poker or to get Henry's tools. Unfortunately I have neither, so if I can't loosen them up with my teeth or a needle, they go into the trash.


----------



## jquirit

You might be onto it. I had just gotten it from my local B&M and it did feel rather "tight" (ie - very little give when you pressed on it). Tried massaging it but the wrapper started making a crackling sound so I stopped before it started to split. Didn't think so much of it (at the time) to be a problem with humidity as I've smoked other cigars right off-the-top of the box and had no draw problems but then you reminded me that each cigar tends to react differently to different amounts of humidity.

As for it being plugged, I smoked it to a nub so I don't think it was that. Isntead I got a nice workout from trying to draw that cigar so many times. :r


----------



## montecristo#2

jquirit said:


> Didn't think so much of it (at the time) to be a problem with humidity as I've smoked other cigars right off-the-top of the box and had no draw problems but then you reminded me that each cigar tends to react differently to different amounts of humidity.


I have been told cigars draw better at lower RH. So if you bought it straight out of a shop, the RH could have been >70%. I know my local B&M keeps the humidity slightly higher than 70% so that is doesn't drop that much when people walk in and out.

People definitely say these smoke better around 65%, so that could explain the problem.


----------



## NCRadioMan

montecristo#2 said:


> People definitely say these smoke better around 65%, so that could explain the problem.


:tpdon Pepin himself suggests these be kept at 60-65% rh because of all the criollo and corojo he uses. Those soak up water like a sponge.


----------



## BeagleOne

I am an admitted Pepin whore. So much so, I was able to get my hands on a Tatuaje Exclusivo Lado Occidental this past weekend. Let me tell you this: IT WAS GREAT!!! :ss

I will post the pics and my review later tonight.


----------



## GAW

NCRadioMan said:


> :tpdon Pepin himself suggests these be kept at 60-65% rh because of all the criollo and corojo he uses. Those soak up water like a sponge.


My understanding also. I think you have to separate burn from draw. 60-65% rh with Pepin's gives you the best burn and also more flavor. Might also improve the draw some but if they are really tight or plugged you will still have a jaw breaker. A few of the small rg Red and Brown label Tats (of many smoked) have been tight , the Noellas Reserva especially so.I have never had the problem with the larger rg Tats. Jerry :2:2


----------



## GAW

BeagleOne said:


> I am an admitted Pepin whore. So much so, I was able to get my hands on a Tatuaje Exclusivo Lado Occidental this past weekend. Let me tell you this: IT WAS GREAT!!! :ss
> 
> I will post the pics and my review later tonight.


:tu I can hardly wait!! Jerry :ss


----------



## FillerBinderWrapper

Several new Pepin's to look out for. Cigar.com has an exclusive Padilla 1932 size, and an exclusive padilla 8/11 size. I snagged a buncha both today:ss

Also, I got a fiver of the Bad to The Bone Pepin's. I plan on smoking one this weekend and posting a review.


----------



## FillerBinderWrapper

By the way, what the heck is a Tatuaje Exclusivo Lado Occidental ???? and where can I get one?


----------



## GAW

FillerBinderWrapper said:


> By the way, what the heck is a Tatuaje Exclusivo Lado Occidental ???? and where can I get one?


Exclusivo Verocu
***The "Exclusivo Verocu" introduced by Pete Johnson for the Havana VI line is the newest cigar by, "Tatuaje".
This new "Limited" blend cigar from "Havana Cellars" is made in Nicaragua at the "Tabacalera Cubaña" factory, supervised by Don "Pepin" Garcia.

"This blend will have a Cafe Rosado Oscuro wrapper (as opposed to the Cafe Rosado in the Havana VI classic line) and we are adding Ligero tobacco to the blend to give the cigar a more robust taste. Basically, it's a Havana VI on steroids" -Pete Johnson

For its initial introduction to North America, these "Puro" Nicaraguan cigars will be available in two shapes. Each shape will be made for specific individual regional markets within the U.S.

The "Exclusivo Lado Occidental, Verocu No. 1" (West Coast release, Size: 6 1/4 x 52), and "Exclusivo Zona Del Este, Verocu No.2" (East Coast release, Size: 5 ½ x 54).

***Please be aware that we are taking pre-orders for boxes of the "Exclusivo Lado Occidental, Verocu No. 1 (West Coast release)" and that the release of these cigars will be in the Summer / Fall of 2007!

***Both releases will be offered in traditional cabinet-wheel boxes of 50 cigars.

***Price: $500.00 (Box)

This is from Grant's in SF and pre-orders there are now sold out. A 500$ downstroke was too rich for my blood - hopefully there will be smaller quantities available at some B&M's. Jerry :ss


----------



## awsmith4

Can't wait to try one, maybe us East Coast folks could do some trading with the West.


----------



## Hank

I just had a Vegas Cubanas and it was awesome!

Rocky's lotto/cigar (Rockyscigars.com) shop is in Syracuse I've had the house brand thought it was ok. His prices on opus and other high end smokes are high compared to others in the area. Dont know why i put this in here?
Just my :2


----------



## FillerBinderWrapper

I smoked one of the bad to the bone Pepin cigars today. It was outstanding. Just about as good a Pepin product as I have yet smoked. Very unique flavor for a Pepin. Full bodied, with a very white ash. The burn was perfect. I am thinking that it might not have been a Nic puro. Could there be some other tobacco inside this one? I thought they were expensive at $10 each, but I like them better then most Tatajue sizes and lines.


----------



## sonick

jquirit said:


> So you Tatuaje whores, have you noticed the entire line being rather hard on the draw when compared to other cigars


I didn't want to bring this up because I figured I was just having bad luck, but yes, a majority of the tatuaje I have had were plugged or had a very deliberate draw. A couple of the havana torpedos were plugged so bad they could not be salvaged via ANY method, and I tried about everything......

The B&M I get them from hovers around 72% so maybe that is what's going on....


----------



## txmatt

Pepin Garcia List

*El Rey de los Habanos (Miami)*
Don Pepin Garcia Blue Label
Don Pepin Serie JJ
Cabaiguan
Tatuaje
Tatuaje Nuevitas
Padilla Miami 8/11
Padilla Signature 1932
Vegas Cubanas
El Rey los de Habanos
Nacionales W (Cigar King / Phatash)
Sancti Spiritus (Cigar King / Phatash)
Havana Soul (Cigar King / Phatash)
Hirsh y Garcia (Cigar King / Phatash)
Habana Leon (Cigar King / Phatash)
Cuban Diplomat (Cigar King / Phatash)
Cuban Diplomat Corojo Rosado(Cigar King / Phatash)
Top Shelf Signature Select (topshelfcigar.com)
Trahan - (Cigar Merchant, Georgia)
Rey Miguel - (Black Cat Cigar Company)
Sam's GS Stash - (Black Cat Cigar Company)

*Tabacalera Cubana (Pepin's Nicaraguan factory)*
Don Pepin Garcia Black Label
EO Brands 601
Tatuaje Havana VI
Tatuaje Series P
Old Henry (Holt's)
Padilla Edicion Especial Achilles (Cigars International)
Legends Pepin Garcia - Yellow Label (Cigars International)
Troya Clasico
Cigar.com Corojo Label
Exclusivo Verocu
Holt's Connoisseur Selection
Fumadores
Ashton San Cristobal

*Tabacalera Tropical (Nicaragua*)
_It is believed Pepin created these blends_:
JFR
Condega
Nicarao
Rio Tabac Alpha Series R - (Rocky's Cigars)
Nicaragauan Heirloom (now discontinued)
 Anganorsa

_A couple small additions and corrections for this update_


----------



## Glacierman

Pepin Garcia List

Not a new brand, but a new vitola: the DPG Blue Label Firecracker.

*El Rey de los Habanos (Miami)*
Don Pepin Garcia Blue Label
Don Pepin Serie JJ
Cabaiguan
Tatuaje
Tatuaje Nuevitas
Padilla Miami 8/11
Padilla Signature 1932
Vegas Cubanas
El Rey los de Habanos
Nacionales W (Cigar King / Phatash)
Sancti Spiritus (Cigar King / Phatash)
Havana Soul (Cigar King / Phatash)
Hirsh y Garcia (Cigar King / Phatash)
Habana Leon (Cigar King / Phatash)
Cuban Diplomat (Cigar King / Phatash)
Cuban Diplomat Corojo Rosado(Cigar King / Phatash)
Top Shelf Signature Select (topshelfcigar.com)
Trahan - (Cigar Merchant, Georgia)
Rey Miguel - (Black Cat Cigar Company)
Sam's GS Stash - (Black Cat Cigar Company)

*Tabacalera Cubana (Pepin's Nicaraguan factory)*
Don Pepin Garcia Black Label
EO Brands 601
Tatuaje Havana VI
Tatuaje Series P
Old Henry (Holt's)
Padilla Edicion Especial Achilles (Cigars International)
Legends Pepin Garcia - Yellow Label (Cigars International)
Troya Clasico
Cigar.com Corojo Label
Exclusivo Verocu
Holt's Connoisseur Selection
Fumadores
Ashton San Cristobal

*Tabacalera Tropical (Nicaragua*)
_It is believed Pepin created these blends_:
JFR
Condega
Nicarao
Rio Tabac Alpha Series R - (Rocky's Cigars)
Nicaragauan Heirloom (now discontinued)
 Aganorsa

_A couple small additions and corrections for this update_


----------



## montecristo#2

Glacierman said:


> Not a new brand, but a new vitola: the DPG Blue Label Firecracker.


Assuming they still have them is stock, should be splitting a box very shortly.   :r

A tad but pricey, but that has not stopped me in the past. . . :hn :r


----------



## LORD PUFFER

That is a very odd vitola. Almost a waste of wrapper, considering the Blue is one of my favorite smokes now.


----------



## doctorcue

Wow! Those are f'n cool! I need to get a box of those!!!


----------



## auradefect

At that price, I'd be interested in 5 of them or so. Maybe I can find 4 other people willing to do a box split on these neat little firecracker Pepins?

Anyone interested?

Or alternatively, if anyone plans on getting a box, mind selling/trading off 5 of them to me?


----------



## Xmodius

I was away from Clubstogie for awhile, and when I came back I kept reading about Pepin. I haven't tried any yet.

I got a few blues and some 8/11's from Cbid this week.

The blues all have damaged wrappers. I'm sure they will smoke just fine. I can't wait to try them

It seems the wrappers are very delicate.


----------



## FillerBinderWrapper

Xmodius said:


> I was away from Clubstogie for awhile, and when I came back I kept reading about Pepin. I haven't tried any yet.
> 
> I got a few blues and some 8/11's from Cbid this week.
> 
> The blues all have damaged wrappers. I'm sure they will smoke just fine. I can't wait to try them
> 
> It seems the wrappers are very delicate.


Return them. Some Pepins do have fragile wrappers, and if they start off damaged, they fall apart on you as you smoke them. They are great if kept at the right humidity (65%) and the wrapper is not damaged. If they are either of the afore mentioned things, they can be a horrible smoke.


----------



## montecristo#2

Xmodius said:


> I was away from Clubstogie for awhile, and when I came back I kept reading about Pepin. I haven't tried any yet.
> 
> I got a few blues and some 8/11's from Cbid this week.
> 
> The blues all have damaged wrappers. I'm sure they will smoke just fine. I can't wait to try them
> 
> It seems the wrappers are very delicate.


How bad is the damage? Is it only around the foot? I have noticed this when getting Pepin's (Blue label and Series JJ) from cbid. Occasionally a foot or two will be slightly damaged. They smoke fine, so at least for me it is not a problem. I usually wrap a blank band around the foot so the damage does not get worse.

I have had wrapper problems with the black labels, but I am not sure if they have corrected the problem or if I just got a delicate batch.


----------



## billybarue

montecristo#2 said:


> How bad is the damage? Is it only around the foot? I have noticed this when getting Pepin's (Blue label and Series JJ) from cbid. Occasionally a foot or two will be slightly damaged. They smoke fine, so at least for me it is not a problem. I usually wrap a blank band around the foot so the damage does not get worse.


Aaron/(XMod),

I do the same thing. If no band is available I have used a thin strip of blank newspaper.

BTW I trashed the hell (dropped) a couple/few nice cigars the other day. One being a CI Legend Yellow label, and I damn near took the whole wrapper off. Another one damaged was a DCM --- ARGHHH. Anyway, I tried Pectin for the first time and I wasn't very hopeful, especially on the massive damage to the Yellow label. It worked very well. In addition, the Pectin I used was a dry (powdered) variety, which I didn't know was available. I really like this - you just sprinkle out a little bit from the package and mix with a few drops of water, and Voila --- cigar glue. And the rest of the dry Pectin stays fresh, safe, and sound in an airtight ziplock.

The Pepin Yellow label smoked fine, looks weren't so great. I am no "cigar doctor", in fact I can only describe it as a "Frankenstein" looking cigar after I was done with it, but again, it smoked just fine.

FWIW,

Joe (BillyBarue)


----------



## Xmodius

Well, mine are mostly damaged near the foot. I think I will try to smoke them instead of returning them.

If I get any damaged ones in the future I will definitely return them.

These are the first damaged cigars I have received from Cbid.

John


----------



## ahova1906

I am officially a Pepin Whore

had a CI Legends Yellow label

spicy, tangy, yet mild a very enjoyable smoke










cant wait to try the others:dr


----------



## montecristo#2

billybarue said:


> Aaron/(XMod),
> 
> BTW I trashed the hell (dropped) a couple/few nice cigars the other day. One being a CI Legend Yellow label, and I damn near took the whole wrapper off. Another one damaged was a DCM --- ARGHHH. Anyway, I tried Pectin for the first time and I wasn't very hopeful, especially on the massive damage to the Yellow label. It worked very well. In addition, the Pectin I used was a dry (powdered) variety, which I didn't know was available. I really like this - you just sprinkle out a little bit from the package and mix with a few drops of water, and Voila --- cigar glue. And the rest of the dry Pectin stays fresh, safe, and sound in an airtight ziplock.


Joe - that just sounds like too much work for me. :r :r

I was smoking a Tatuaje Reserva J21 the other day that was slightly cracked around the head. After I cut it, the wrapper pretty much came off above the band. I just smoked it that way! I normally don't like the feel of binder on my lips, but it wasn't that bad. Ironically, it was actually one of the better J21's I have smoked, it wasn't as full bodied as the other ones I have burned.

Good to know I am not the only one who bandages my cigars to keep them safe.  :r


----------



## Xmodius

Well, now I understand the hubbub.

I smoked my first Pepin today, a blue.

It was one from Cbid with a damaged wrapper. I ended up unwapping it and smoking in binder after the last half.

It was wonderful and tasty.

Now I get it.

Are all of his creations good?

I found the blue to be very tasty and medium to medium-full strength for me. ( toward medium )

Awesome.


----------



## tech-ninja

Pepins are great. My B&M does not carry them, so at the Atlanta herf this past weekend i bought one and brought it to him today. He was liking it a lot when I left. Maybe he will get some in! :dr


----------



## Hank

Glacierman said:


> Pepin Garcia List
> 
> Not a new brand, but a new vitola: the DPG Blue Label Firecracker.
> 
> *El Rey de los Habanos (Miami)*
> Don Pepin Garcia Blue Label
> Don Pepin Serie JJ
> Cabaiguan
> Tatuaje
> Tatuaje Nuevitas
> Padilla Miami 8/11
> Padilla Signature 1932
> Vegas Cubanas
> El Rey los de Habanos
> Nacionales W (Cigar King / Phatash)
> Sancti Spiritus (Cigar King / Phatash)
> Havana Soul (Cigar King / Phatash)
> Hirsh y Garcia (Cigar King / Phatash)
> Habana Leon (Cigar King / Phatash)
> Cuban Diplomat (Cigar King / Phatash)
> Cuban Diplomat Corojo Rosado(Cigar King / Phatash)
> Top Shelf Signature Select (topshelfcigar.com)
> Trahan - (Cigar Merchant, Georgia)
> Rey Miguel - (Black Cat Cigar Company)
> Sam's GS Stash - (Black Cat Cigar Company)
> 
> *Tabacalera Cubana (Pepin's Nicaraguan factory)*
> Don Pepin Garcia Black Label
> EO Brands 601
> Tatuaje Havana VI
> Tatuaje Series P
> Old Henry (Holt's)
> Padilla Edicion Especial Achilles (Cigars International)
> Legends Pepin Garcia - Yellow Label (Cigars International)
> Troya Clasico
> Cigar.com Corojo Label
> Exclusivo Verocu
> Holt's Connoisseur Selection
> Fumadores
> Ashton San Cristobal
> 
> *Tabacalera Tropical (Nicaragua*)
> _It is believed Pepin created these blends_:
> JFR
> Condega
> Nicarao
> Rio Tabac Alpha Series R - (Rocky's Cigars)
> Nicaragauan Heirloom (now discontinued)
> Aganorsa
> 
> _A couple small additions and corrections for this update_


I was in New York city this weekend and i stoped into DE LA CONCHA, I told the salesman i was looking for some tatuajes and he told me they don't carry them because Pepin makes there house brand in Miami also. Has anyone else herd this? I bought a few sticks but haven't had one yet.


----------



## scoot

Well, after having my first Pepin smoke, an Old Henry, I was not impressed at all and pretty dissopointed after all the hype I've been hearing. But tonight I decided to give it another go and picked up a Blue lable from my B&M. I gotta say it really turned me around, the smoke was just wonderful, everything that a good cigar is. Definately going to seek more of these out when I get the proper funds. :cb


----------



## Glacierman

OK, another new one by Pepin coming up: the *5 Vegas Miami*, to be made in the factory (Tabacalera Cubana) in Nica. First found a ref to this in the new Cigar.com catalogue. Confirmed by the Garcias. See here for more.

Cigars International has had one in the works for some time. It is called "La Amistad" and has not yet been released, and I don't know when it will be. It promises to be a tasty stick, however, according to what I have been told. As this is still unreleased, anyone wanting a little more info should PM me.

Pepin Garcia List

El Rey de los Habanos (Miami)
Don Pepin Garcia Blue Label
Don Pepin Serie JJ
Cabaiguan
Tatuaje
Tatuaje Nuevitas
Padilla Miami 8/11
Padilla Signature 1932
Vegas Cubanas
El Rey los de Habanos
Nacionales W (Cigar King / Phatash)
Sancti Spiritus (Cigar King / Phatash)
Havana Soul (Cigar King / Phatash)
Hirsh y Garcia (Cigar King / Phatash)
Habana Leon (Cigar King / Phatash)
Cuban Diplomat (Cigar King / Phatash)
Cuban Diplomat Corojo Rosado(Cigar King / Phatash)
Top Shelf Signature Select (topshelfcigar.com)
Trahan - (Cigar Merchant, Georgia)
Rey Miguel - (Black Cat Cigar Company)
Sam's GS Stash - (Black Cat Cigar Company)

Tabacalera Cubana (Pepin's Nicaraguan factory)
Don Pepin Garcia Black Label
EO Brands 601
Tatuaje Havana VI
Tatuaje Series P
Old Henry (Holt's)
Padilla Edicion Especial Achilles (Cigars International)
Legends Pepin Garcia - Yellow Label (Cigars International)
Troya Clasico
Cigar.com Corojo Label
Exclusivo Verocu
Holt's Connoisseur Selection
Fumadores
Ashton San Cristobal
*5 Vegas Miami*

Tabacalera Tropical (Nicaragua)
It is believed Pepin created these blends:
JFR
Condega
Nicarao
Rio Tabac Alpha Series R - (Rocky's Cigars)
Nicaragauan Heirloom (now discontinued)
Aganorsa


----------



## FillerBinderWrapper

Should the Tatuaje Nuevitas really be on the list? I didn't think that these were made by Pepin.


----------



## Glacierman

FillerBinderWrapper said:


> Should the Tatuaje Nuevitas really be on the list? I didn't think that these were made by Pepin.


Agreed. As per Pete Johnson, the Nuevitas were made by Tropical in Esteli, Nicaragua, and Pepin had nothing to do with them. Pete developed the cigar and Tropical made them.


----------



## txmatt

Glacierman said:


> Agreed. As per Pete Johnson, the Nuevitas were made by Tropical in Esteli, Nicaragua, and Pepin had nothing to do with them. Pete developed the cigar and Tropical made them.


Thanks for pointing this out. I will yank it from the list in next revision..


----------



## Jmurman

FYI Yesterday I had a fresh Juan Lopez #2, box code Jan 07...the flavor profile was very very close to the Pepin Cuban Classic. No kidding.


----------



## billybarue

Glacierman said:


> Agreed. As per Pete Johnson, the Nuevitas were made by *Tropical* in Esteli, Nicaragua, and Pepin had nothing to do with them. Pete developed the cigar and Tropical made them.


If Johnson trusts them it kind of tells you what kind of work Tropical can do. A very overlooked Tabacalara IMO. I think their star is on the rise though.

For example the Top Shelf Signature Select (Green Labels) made by Pepin for Top Shelf Cigar (see above list) are part of a lineup that also includes the Blue and Black label Top Shelf Signature Select which are from Tabacalara Tropical.

BillyBarue


----------



## JCole311

Glacierman said:


> OK, another new one by Pepin coming up: the *5 Vegas Miami*, to be made in the factory (Tabacalera Cubana) in Nica. First found a ref to this in the new Cigar.com catalogue. Confirmed by the Garcias. See here for more.
> 
> Cigars International has had one in the works for some time. It is called "La Amistad" and has not yet been released, and I don't know when it will be. It promises to be a tasty stick, however, according to what I have been told. As this is still unreleased, anyone wanting a little more info should PM me.
> 
> Pepin Garcia List
> 
> El Rey de los Habanos (Miami)
> Don Pepin Garcia Blue Label
> Don Pepin Serie JJ
> Cabaiguan
> Tatuaje
> Tatuaje Nuevitas
> Padilla Miami 8/11
> Padilla Signature 1932
> Vegas Cubanas
> El Rey los de Habanos
> Nacionales W (Cigar King / Phatash)
> Sancti Spiritus (Cigar King / Phatash)
> Havana Soul (Cigar King / Phatash)
> Hirsh y Garcia (Cigar King / Phatash)
> Habana Leon (Cigar King / Phatash)
> Cuban Diplomat (Cigar King / Phatash)
> Cuban Diplomat Corojo Rosado(Cigar King / Phatash)
> Top Shelf Signature Select (topshelfcigar.com)
> Trahan - (Cigar Merchant, Georgia)
> Rey Miguel - (Black Cat Cigar Company)
> Sam's GS Stash - (Black Cat Cigar Company)
> 
> Tabacalera Cubana (Pepin's Nicaraguan factory)
> Don Pepin Garcia Black Label
> EO Brands 601
> Tatuaje Havana VI
> Tatuaje Series P
> Old Henry (Holt's)
> Padilla Edicion Especial Achilles (Cigars International)
> Legends Pepin Garcia - Yellow Label (Cigars International)
> Troya Clasico
> Cigar.com Corojo Label
> Exclusivo Verocu
> Holt's Connoisseur Selection
> Fumadores
> Ashton San Cristobal
> *5 Vegas Miami*
> 
> Tabacalera Tropical (Nicaragua)
> It is believed Pepin created these blends:
> JFR
> Condega
> Nicarao
> Rio Tabac Alpha Series R - (Rocky's Cigars)
> Nicaragauan Heirloom (now discontinued)
> Aganorsa


Saw a new one out Firecracker for Two Guys Smoke Shop in Salem, NH it is a special Pepin Blue Label size made just for their store


----------



## Glacierman

JCole311 said:


> Saw a new one out Firecracker for Two Guys Smoke Shop in Salem, NH it is a special Pepin Blue Label size made just for their store


Yup. Was mentioned previously up above.


----------



## tedski

I can hardly wait for the new Macanudo Vigorosos by Pepin ...


----------



## Glacierman

tedski said:


> I can hardly wait for the new Macanudo Vigorosos by Pepin ...


:r Now, THAT'S funny!!


----------



## kheffelf

Not sure if anybody has seen his site yet but it is great and has a great video on there as well. Also on the site he list two cigars I have never heard about but am very eager to try.
Series JJ Maduro
El Centurion
http://www.elreydeloshabanos.com/index.asp


----------



## Jmurman

I had a JJ this morning and it was very tasty...looks like I'll have to make more room in the humidor!:ss


----------



## Hawksfan

check it out whores. Went to a Padilla event and picked up some of these. Yet to be released Padilla 1948's. Their delicious.:dr


----------



## Sawyer

Not sure if I am a whore yet, but I do love Pepin Blues. They have just the right amount of spice with a good flavor. I had a Pepin 601 the other night that I fell in love after the first draw. So I may be close, but not full on....yet.


----------



## txmatt

kheffelf said:


> Not sure if anybody has seen his site yet but it is great and has a great video on there as well. Also on the site he list two cigars I have never heard about but am very eager to try.
> Series JJ Maduro
> El Centurion
> http://www.elreydeloshabanos.com/index.asp


Thanks for the link! It is about time he got a web site up.. So Rudy G. is a Pepin whore as well it seems.. Janny still has the last name Garcia, some of you gents should try to become a Son in Law!

I will add the JJ Maduro and El Centurion shortly, or someone else edit the list if you want. Good Job Kheffelf..


----------



## Glacierman

The JJ Maduro and the Centurion are not yet released. They are supposed to be announced at RTDA. I've seen photos of both. The JJ maduro will come in a black box. The Centurion presentation is awesome. I want a box!!!!!


----------



## RapidTransit

And remember there is a new Hoyo coming thats gonna go head to head with Pepins as far as I was told in January. I asked about it the strength is between a Pepin Blue and Black.


----------



## txmatt

RapidTransit said:


> And remember there is a new Hoyo coming thats gonna go head to head with Pepins as far as I was told in January. I asked about it the strength is between a Pepin Blue and Black.


*I don't buy it*.. A Cigar made in a huge General or Altadis factory isn't going to go head to head with any boutique brand; especially Pepin..

I would bet money they are going to spin this "new Hoyo" the like they did with the Argenti Brother's Cuban Imports brands (Exile, Por Larrañaga Cuban Grade, H. Upmann Signature). The sticks are still going to be made at a factory that produces vastly higher volumes of cigars but they will put it in a fancier box and slap a $3 - $5 premium on it.

Lew Rothman is still pissed and bitching that Rocky Patel can sell a Nestor Plascencia produced cigar for $8 but he can't; Hansotia can sell a Torano cigar for $10 and he can't; C.A.O. can sell a Perdomo cigar for $8 and he can't..

The problem is that Lew doesn't yet understand the difference between a boutique brand and a designer brand. The Argenti Brothers project is a decent effort to go head to head with the designer brands. But if they try to market an Altadis stick as a Pepin Killer instead of a Patel Killer they will lose!


----------



## SlushPuppy

Hey all,
I may have missed it in the thread, but the latest Corona cigar catalog (page 4 - Fall 2007) lists the "Corona Gold Series" and the "Corona Gold Limited Edition". The first mentions class 7 and 8 rollers from Miami and the second mentions class 8 rollers from Miami. Sounds like Pepin to me.


----------



## txmatt

SlushPuppy said:


> Hey all,
> I may have missed it in the thread, but the latest Corona cigar catalog (page 4 - Fall 2007) lists the "Corona Gold Series" and the "Corona Gold Limited Edition". The first mentions class 7 and 8 rollers from Miami and the second mentions class 8 rollers from Miami. Sounds like Pepin to me.


Thanks for the input SlushPuppy..

I have to believe as golden as Pepin is right now they would use his name if the cigars were rolled in his factory. Other retailers advertise their house brand cigars rolled by him, so I don't think it is a situation where he would require them to keep it a secret. I believe there are other class 7 and 8 rollers in Miami besides the 12 employees in Pepin's factory.

If you come up with any information confirming your hunch though please share.

-Matt-


----------



## kheffelf

Not sure if the link works or not but at another forum there was the rumor about corona as well but it is proven that it isn't real.
http://www.cigarfamily.com/cf4/thread.cfm?Room=Cigar&threadId=47638&z=45&MemberID=15086&Remember=1


----------



## txmatt

kheffelf said:


> Not sure if the link works or not but at another forum there was the rumor about corona as well but it is proven that it isn't real.
> http://www.cigarfamily.com/cf4/thread.cfm?Room=Cigar&threadId=47638&z=45&MemberID=15086&Remember=1


Nice link Kheffelf. Jonathan Drew starting the rumor and Janny Garcia putting it to rest. If it were't for all the BS and Flame wars CF would be worth visiting more often.. :ss


----------



## doctorcue

Hit the nail on the head Matt. CF just has too much drama.

That being said... 601 Maduro Toro size... great smoke that sneaked up on me and had me silly for about 45 minutes. Love those Pepins!!!


----------



## kheffelf

txmatt said:


> Nice link Kheffelf. Jonathan Drew starting the rumor and Janny Garcia putting it to rest. If it were't for all the BS and Flame wars CF would be worth visiting more often.. :ss


I really enjoy reading cf, a lot of info there, but I rarely post because it seems very clickish.


----------



## Glacierman

kheffelf said:


> I really enjoy reading cf, a lot of info there, but I rarely post because it seems very clickish.


You have the right of it. Which is why I post more often here than there. I signed on there in late December of 1998, left for a while between, oh, about 2002 and mid-2006. Hadn't changed much, so was glad to find this place. :tu

This is my online "home" and I visit CF from time to time.

And just just got in a crapload of Pepin-made cigars: Tats, Tat Havana VI, all the Cigar King stuff, Troya Clasico, Sig Select Green label, Holt's stuff (all 3), 601 box pressed maduro torps, Vegas Cubanas, El Rey de los Habanos, DPG Black 1977, DPG blue Generosos. I think that's all. Now, when the heck am I gonna have the time to smoke 'em all????????


----------



## omowasu

Anyone smoke the new Cabaiguan Limited Edition - Sungrown? Ive been thinking about a box, but cant determine if it falls in the "medium" or "strong" nicotine bracket with the SG wrapper!


----------



## Fumioso

txmatt said:


> I would bet money they are going to spin this "new Hoyo" the like they did with the Argenti Brother's Cuban Imports brands (Exile, Por Larrañaga Cuban Grade, H. Upmann Signature). The sticks are still going to be made at a factory that produces vastly higher volumes of cigars but they will put it in a fancier box and slap a $3 - $5 premium on it.
> 
> Lew Rothman is still pissed and bitching that Rocky Patel can sell a Nestor Plascencia produced cigar for $8 but he can't; Hansotia can sell a Torano cigar for $10 and he can't; C.A.O. can sell a Perdomo cigar for $8 and he can't..


:tpd:

It's all marketing :BS . Lew comes across as a hypocrite when he waxes cynical about brand extensions and the like... the Cuban Imports thing strikes me as very suspicious, especially when the "Cuban Grade" PL is made in the same factory (Altadis Flor de Copan) as the "Honduran Blend" PL sold by JR cigars.

A little honesty would be refreshing. Until then, caveat emptor, and I'll be paying attention to threads like this. :tu


----------



## kvaughan

omowasu said:


> Anyone smoke the new Cabaiguan Limited Edition - Sungrown? Ive been thinking about a box, but cant determine if it falls in the "medium" or "strong" nicotine bracket with the SG wrapper!


Where did you you find them? I can't find anything and alcohol is telling me to buy something :r


----------



## emelbee

Here's a pic of some of the new Pepin's I picked up recently. From top to bottom:

o Tatuaje Havana VI Exclusivo Lado Occidental (West Coast)
o Tatuaje Havana VI Exclusivo Zona del Este (East Cost)
o Cabaiguan Guapos Limited Edition


----------



## physiognomy

Any Pepin whores thinking of jumping on this before it ends tomorrow night??? I'm so close to pulling the trigger, but haven't heard much about them.

5 Vegas Miami Robusto - 10 Cigars - $39.99


----------



## txmatt

physiognomy said:


> Any Pepin whores thinking of jumping on this before it ends tomorrow night??? I'm so close to pulling the trigger, but haven't heard much about them.
> 
> 5 Vegas Miami Robusto - 10 Cigars - $39.99


Let us know how you like them!

I bought 5 Don Fernando singles off of Cbid last night and have 3 open bids so as tempting as a $4 Pepin is, I had better exercise some control...


----------



## sspolv

Alright folks, I'm biting the bullet here. I've been trying to figure out how to get some Pepins locally and I've finally made my decision. I know I should have bought them online, but I like supporting the places around here, especially if they can get in Pepin's fine wares. Unfortunately, the places that get Pepin's "local" are about an hour away. Thus, this Thursday I'm biting the bullet and going to Albany to Habana Premium (you may know them as www.pipesandcigars.com) I'm hitching a ride with a few friends and splitting gas. I'm gonna stock up on as many Tatuajes as physically possible. Here's to joining the esteemed group of Pepin smokers!


----------



## trogdor | the burninator

emelbee said:


> Here's a pic of some of the new Pepin's I picked up recently. From top to bottom:
> 
> o Tatuaje Havana VI Exclusivo Lado Occidental (West Coast)
> o Tatuaje Havana VI Exclusivo Zona del Este (East Cost)
> o Cabaiguan Guapos Limited Edition


well, how'd they smoke? :ss


----------



## emelbee

trogdor | the burninator said:


> well, how'd they smoke? :ss


haven't lit them yet.


----------



## billybarue

physiognomy said:


> Any Pepin whores thinking of jumping on this before it ends tomorrow night??? I'm so close to pulling the trigger, but haven't heard much about them.
> 
> 5 Vegas Miami Robusto - 10 Cigars - $39.99





txmatt said:


> Let us know how you like them!
> 
> I bought 5 Don Fernando singles off of Cbid last night and have 3 open bids so as tempting as a $4 Pepin is, I had better exercise some control...


Better yet, get a box of Toros - right now bidding is $67.00. God help me, not another box split!!!!!!!!!!

http://www.cigarbid.com/auction/lot.cfm?lotID=475425


----------



## jquirit

Where have you folks been getting your Tatuaje Havana VI Exclusivo from? I want to try both the East Coast and West Coast variations...


----------



## emelbee

jquirit said:


> Where have you folks been getting your Tatuaje Havana VI Exclusivo from? I want to try both the East Coast and West Coast variations...


I got mine from
East: http://www.tobaccoworldcigars.com/
West: http://towercigars.com/


----------



## coffeemonkey

emelbee said:


> I got mine from
> East: http://www.tobaccoworldcigars.com/
> West: http://towercigars.com/


Holts also has the East version.


----------



## Sawyer

physiognomy said:


> Any Pepin whores thinking of jumping on this before it ends tomorrow night??? I'm so close to pulling the trigger, but haven't heard much about them.
> 
> 5 Vegas Miami Robusto - 10 Cigars - $39.99


I jumped on this deal. Should be shipping today.


----------



## kheffelf

Just to let everyone know, the San Cristobals and the El Centurion are out. Now I just have to wait for the Guapos to come back in Stock and the JJ Maduro to come in.


----------



## Accident

I burned up the Tat 'east' and the 'west' a few weeks apart. I didn't even know there was a difference till my buddy corrected me. I remember enjoying both. 

Fired on the 5x50 of the El Centurion from Cigar King. Free shipping, Free 5 Pack of Habana Leon and a leather 5 stick case. Hope they are as good as I've heard.

Accident


----------



## txmatt

Pepin Garcia List

*El Rey de los Habanos (Miami)*
Don Pepin Garcia Blue Label
Don Pepin Garcia Serie JJ (aka white label)
Don Pepin Garcia Serie JJ Maduro
Cabaiguan
Cabaiguan Guapo
Tatuaje
Padilla Miami 8/11
Padilla Signature 1932
Vegas Cubanas
El Rey los de Habanos (aka Red Label)
Nacionales W (Cigar King / Phatash)
Sancti Spiritus (Cigar King / Phatash)
Havana Soul (Cigar King / Phatash)
Hirsh y Garcia (Cigar King / Phatash)
Habana Leon (Cigar King / Phatash)
Cuban Diplomat (Cigar King / Phatash)
Cuban Diplomat Corojo Rosado(Cigar King / Phatash)
Top Shelf Signature Select (topshelfcigar.com)
Trahan - (Cigar Merchant, Georgia)
Rey Miguel - (Black Cat Cigar Company)
Sam's GS Stash - (Black Cat Cigar Company)
El Centurion

*Tabacalera Cubana (Pepin's Nicaraguan factory)*
Don Pepin Garcia Cuban Classic (aka Black Label)
EO Brands 601 (Connecticut, Habano, Maduro)
Tatuaje Havana VI
Tatuaje Havana VI Exclusivo Verocu
Tatuaje Series P
Old Henry (Holt's)
Padilla Edicion Especial Achilles (Cigars International)
Legends Pepin Garcia - Yellow Label (Cigars International)
Troya Clasico
Corojo Label (Cigar.com)
Holt's Connoisseur Selection
Fumadores (Holt's)
San Cristobal
5 Vegas Miami (Cigars International)
 
*Tabacalera Tropical (Nicaragua*)
_It is believed Pepin created these blends_:
JFR
Condega
Nicarao
Rio Tabac Alpha Series R - (Rocky's Cigars)
Nicaragauan Heirloom (now discontinued)
 Anganorsa

*8/30/07: I have done some additions and minor clean up*


----------



## worr lord

The San Cristobals are a wonderful smoke, from the first puff you can tell it's a Pepin


----------



## kheffelf

Matt, I thought I read somewhere that Pete Johnson said the Guapos were made in Nicaragua and on the bottom of my El Centurion box they said hand made in Nicaragua as well.


----------



## hdroadking-cl

gentlemen, 
don't forget if you are looking to try samplers of the east and west coast tats and the guapo, give newhavanacigars a try. best shipping ever!


----------



## Bob

Is Tabacalera Tropical restructuring or what?? When I go to the website ...It is underconstruction. Pepin had association with them. Does he now in any capacity?? Also, once these are gone at TT is that all from that factory?
Thanks in Advance.


----------



## kjd2121

hdroadking said:


> gentlemen,
> don't forget if you are looking to try samplers of the east and west coast tats and the guapo, give newhavanacigars a try. best shipping ever!


Thanks bro - I just ordered the Hunter Sampler. Cheapest price around and free shipping.


----------



## Accident

Pepin Blind Taste Test Exercise for Pepin Whores:

1)Get 10 of your favorite Pepins. 
2)Remove the Bands
3)Send them to a buddy
4)Have him send you his 10 favorite Pepins in like fashion
5)Let them rest for a time if you have the mental power
6)Smoke them all 
7)Send correspondence back and forth (it is for FUN, like stretchy pants)
8)Instead of compiling a complicated report of some kind, smoke another Pepin.
9)Repeat steps 1 thru 8 to reinforce your Whoredom (Accidents' trademarked word for an obsessive brand whore, you can use Whoredness if you prefer)

Accident:hn


----------



## BeagleOne

Okay gang, here is something new I just saw. Tatauje Series JJ *Maduro*. I wasn't aware that there was going to be a maduro line coming out. My local B&M just received them, but they haven't put them out for sale yet. I will post pics once I get my hands on some. :cb


----------



## NCRadioMan

BeagleOne said:


> Okay gang, here is something new I just saw. Tatauje Series JJ *Maduro*. I wasn't aware that there was going to be a maduro line coming out. My local B&M just received them, but they haven't put them out for sale yet. I will post pics once I get my hands on some. :cb


They are not Tats, bro. They are Pepin White Label JJ series maduros. kublui ran a split of them recently. http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=104200

BTW, the 601 Blue Label is a maduro, too.


----------



## 12stones

NCRadioMan said:


> BTW, the 601 Blue Label is a maduro, too.


And a very good one at that! :tu


----------



## BeagleOne

NCRadioMan said:


> They are not Tats, bro. They are Pepin White Label JJ series maduros. kublui ran a split of them recently. http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=104200
> 
> BTW, the 601 Blue Label is a maduro, too.


DOH!

Your right!

Guess I should check in here more often!

They are ready for me to pick up now, about $9.50 a stick.

I like the 601 Maduros as well. Got a great deal on the robustos a while ago. I think they were $4.80 on sale at a shop I don't hit often. Normally my B&M has them at $8.25. Picked up a box and let them rest.


----------



## Jmurman

Cannot wait to get my hands on the new El Centurion. Just got off the phone with my BM in Texas and he told me they are inbound.


----------



## txmatt

Pepin Garcia List

*El Rey de los Habanos (Miami)*
Cabaiguan
Cabaiguan Guapo
Cuban Diplomat (Cigar King / Phatash)
Cuban Diplomat Corojo Rosado(Cigar King / Phatash)
Don Pepin Garcia Blue Label
Don Pepin Garcia Serie JJ (aka white label)
Don Pepin Garcia Serie JJ Maduro
El Rey los de Habanos (aka Red Label)
El Centurion
Habana Leon (Cigar King / Phatash)
Havana Soul (Cigar King / Phatash)
Hirsh y Garcia (Cigar King / Phatash)
Nacionales W (Cigar King / Phatash)
Padilla Miami 8/11
Padilla Signature 1932
*Padilla 1948*
Rey Miguel - (Black Cat Cigar Company)
Sam's GS Stash - (Black Cat Cigar Company)
Sancti Spiritus (Cigar King / Phatash)
Tatuaje
Top Shelf Signature Select (topshelfcigar.com)
Trahan - (Cigar Merchant, Georgia)
Vegas Cubanas

*Tabacalera Cubana (Pepin's Nicaraguan factory)*
 5 Vegas Miami (Cigars International)
Corojo Label (Cigar.com)
Don Pepin Garcia Cuban Classic (aka Black Label)
EO Brands 601 (Connecticut, Habano, Maduro)
Fumadores (Holt's)
Holt's Connoisseur Selection
Old Henry (Holt's)
Padilla Edicion Especial Achilles (Cigars International)
*Padilla Series '68*
Legends Pepin Garcia - Yellow Label (Cigars International)
San Cristobal
Tatuaje Havana VI
Tatuaje Havana VI Exclusivo Verocu
Tatuaje Series P
Troya Clasico

*Tabacalera Tropical (Nicaragua*)
_It is believed Pepin created these blends_:
 Anganorsa
Condega
JFR
Nicaragauan Heirloom (now discontinued)
Nicarao
Rio Tabac Alpha Series R - (Rocky's Cigars)


*Please let me know of any additions/corrections*


----------



## LouDog

txmatt said:


> Pepin Garcia List
> 
> *El Rey de los Habanos (Miami)*
> Cabaiguan
> Cabaiguan Guapo
> Cuban Diplomat (Cigar King / Phatash)
> Cuban Diplomat Corojo Rosado(Cigar King / Phatash)
> Don Pepin Garcia Blue Label
> Don Pepin Garcia Serie JJ (aka white label)
> Don Pepin Garcia Serie JJ Maduro
> El Rey los de Habanos (aka Red Label)
> El Centurion
> Habana Leon (Cigar King / Phatash)
> Havana Soul (Cigar King / Phatash)
> Hirsh y Garcia (Cigar King / Phatash)
> Nacionales W (Cigar King / Phatash)
> Padilla Miami 8/11
> Padilla Signature 1932
> *Padilla 1948*
> Rey Miguel - (Black Cat Cigar Company)
> Sam's GS Stash - (Black Cat Cigar Company)
> Sancti Spiritus (Cigar King / Phatash)
> Tatuaje
> Top Shelf Signature Select (topshelfcigar.com)
> Trahan - (Cigar Merchant, Georgia)
> Vegas Cubanas
> 
> *Tabacalera Cubana (Pepin's Nicaraguan factory)*
> 5 Vegas Miami (Cigars International)
> Corojo Label (Cigar.com)
> Don Pepin Garcia Cuban Classic (aka Black Label)
> EO Brands 601 (Connecticut, Habano, Maduro)
> Fumadores (Holt's)
> Holt's Connoisseur Selection
> Old Henry (Holt's)
> Padilla Edicion Especial Achilles (Cigars International)
> *Padilla Series '68*
> Legends Pepin Garcia - Yellow Label (Cigars International)
> San Cristobal
> Tatuaje Havana VI
> Tatuaje Havana VI Exclusivo Verocu
> Tatuaje Series P
> Troya Clasico
> 
> *Tabacalera Tropical (Nicaragua*)
> _It is believed Pepin created these blends_:
> Anganorsa
> Condega
> JFR
> Nicaragauan Heirloom (now discontinued)
> Nicarao
> Rio Tabac Alpha Series R - (Rocky's Cigars)
> 
> 
> *Please let me know of any additions/corrections*


El Rey de los Habanos Inc. by Don Pepin Garcia (Red Label)
601's!


----------



## grinch

Matt,

Don't forget to add the 601 Green label oscuro!:ss


----------



## TripleF

Just smoked my first 601 maduro last night. Suuhhhhweeeeeeeeeeet!

This is the best resource on the net for Don Pepin cigars!!

Here! Here! txmatt :tu


----------



## cryinlicks

I got hooked on my first Pepin (Havana VI Angeles), and have been buying his blends by the box. I have this fear that Pepin isn't going to have the supply of whatever tobacco he's using to sustain this kind of production for very long, so I've been stocking up, and hoping my fear is unfounded.:ss


----------



## maddman

txmatt said:


> *Tabacalera Tropical (Nicaragua*)
> _It is believed Pepin created these blends_:
> Anganorsa
> Condega
> JFR
> Nicaragauan Heirloom (now discontinued)
> Nicarao
> Rio Tabac Alpha Series R - (Rocky's Cigars)
> 
> *Please let me know of any additions/corrections*


At RTDA i asked about the JFR being a Pepin Blend, they are not.


----------



## txmatt

maddman said:


> At RTDA i asked about the JFR being a Pepin Blend, they are not.


Who did you ask this of at RTDA?

I have read much that indicates he did create the blend.



grinch said:


> Matt,
> Don't forget to add the 601 Green label oscuro!


It is listed above as follows: "EO Brands 601 (Connecticut, Habano, Maduro)"


----------



## maddman

Rep for the company, did not have a chance to talk to the owner.


----------



## wayner123

Hey, next week my B&M is holding a rolling event with Pepin. I could ask him. You think he would know?


----------



## Made in Dade

Damn this thread is long. Just wanted to throw my :2 in here. Don Pepin is killing it right now. He is making great cigar after great cigar. The El Centurion and the new Cabiguan is all I'm smoking right now.


----------



## billybarue

Matt,

Lot of buzz out there that 'Little Havana Overruns' at Holts are from Pepin out of Miami. 

Joe


----------



## NCRadioMan

txmatt said:


> It is listed above as follows: "EO Brands 601 (Connecticut, Habano, Maduro)"


There now are four blends for the 601. (Conn-Gold Label, Habano-Red Label, Maduro-Blue Label, Oscuro-Green Label)


----------



## mikey202

NCRadioMan said:


> There now are four blends for the 601. (Conn-Gold Label, Habano-Red Label, Maduro-Blue Label, Oscuro-Green Label)


Is the Conn-Gold label the black and gold label?


----------



## rack04

mikey202 said:


> Is the Conn-Gold label the black and gold label?


Yes.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/EO_Premium_601_Serie


----------



## txmatt

Pepin Garcia List

*El Rey de los Habanos (Miami)*
Cabaiguan
Cabaiguan Guapo
Cuban Diplomat (Cigar King / Phatash)
Cuban Diplomat Corojo Rosado(Cigar King / Phatash)
Don Pepin Garcia Blue Label
Don Pepin Garcia Serie JJ (aka white label)
Don Pepin Garcia Serie JJ Maduro
El Rey los de Habanos (aka Red Label)
El Centurion
Habana Leon (Cigar King / Phatash)
Havana Soul (Cigar King / Phatash)
Hirsh y Garcia (Cigar King / Phatash)
*Little Havana Overruns (Holt's)*
Nacionales W (Cigar King / Phatash)
Padilla Miami 8/11
Padilla Signature 1932
Padilla 1948
Rey Miguel - (Black Cat Cigar Company)
Sam's GS Stash - (Black Cat Cigar Company)
Sancti Spiritus (Cigar King / Phatash)
Tatuaje
Top Shelf Signature Select (topshelfcigar.com)
Trahan - (Cigar Merchant, Georgia)
Vegas Cubanas

*Tabacalera Cubana (Pepin's Nicaraguan factory)*
 5 Vegas Miami (Cigars International)
Corojo Label (Cigar.com)
Don Pepin Garcia Cuban Classic (aka Black Label)
* EO Brands 601 (Conn-Gold Label, Habano-Red Label, Maduro-Blue Label, Oscuro-Green Label)*
Fumadores (Holt's)
Holt's Connoisseur Selection
Old Henry (Holt's)
Padilla Edicion Especial Achilles (Cigars International)
Padilla Series '68
Legends Pepin Garcia - Yellow Label (Cigars International)
San Cristobal
Tatuaje Havana VI
Tatuaje Havana VI Exclusivo Verocu
Tatuaje Series P
Troya Clasico

*Tabacalera Tropical (Nicaragua*)
_It is believed Pepin created these blends_:
 Anganorsa
Condega
JFR
Nicaragauan Heirloom (now discontinued)
Nicarao
Rio Tabac Alpha Series R - (Rocky's Cigars)


*Please let me know of any additions/corrections*


----------



## JBI

The new EO Brands (Eddie Ortega) 601 Green Label Oscuros are not that good or strong. I have two sizes (La Punta-perfecto and Trabuca). They are a very nice cigar, just nothing special and that goes for the 601 BP Blue Band box pressed maduro as well. However, the construction is excellent, especially the Oscuro perfectos.

The 601 Habanos and Connecticuts are much better (I like them both, the Habano being my favorite of the bunch). Moreover, the 601 Habanos have the most strength out of all the lines. None of them are real strong though.

The normal JFR's made by Tropical are nothing to get excited about either IMHO. On the mild side of medium.


----------



## JBI

The JJ Series Maduro Sublime on the other hand is outstanding and one of his best blends (along with some others like the Tat. Red & Brown, San Cristobal, Old Henry etc...). The reg. Nat. JJ series I think is just ok and on the mild-side of medium.


----------



## omowasu

Hey Matt, what about the Tatuaje La Maravilla that Pepin created for Leaf and Ale? I have been hankerin' to try one, but they are rather rare. Especially given that they are "wet-packed" and aged in the cab for a few weeks!

http://www.leafandale.com/shop/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=290

(safe vendor link!)


----------



## Glacierman

Regarding the 5 Vegas Miami, the only place I have found them for sale is Cigar.com (they are not listed at CI). Maybe I just haven't look hard enough. One size (Edicion Especial) is made at ERdlH factory in Miami for cigar.com. The others are made at TACUBA in Nicaragua, as given above.

There is also a DPG Black Maduro (properly the Don Pepin Garcia Cuban Classic Maduro) line either recently released or shortly to be released. I have no details beyond what David Savona said on his CA blog.

Happy hunting!

I still love DPGs, but am getting worn out in the hunt. Right now, I'm hankering after the Rocky Patel OWR Corojo in toro.

Cheers!


----------



## montecristo#2

omowasu said:


> Hey Matt, what about the Tatuaje La Maravilla that Pepin created for Leaf and Ale? I have been hankerin' to try one, but they are rather rare. Especially given that they are "wet-packed" and aged in the cab for a few weeks!
> 
> http://www.leafandale.com/shop/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=290
> 
> (safe vendor link!)


Did they do a second run of these or was this just the first run? If they did a second run and I missed out, that really sucks!


----------



## wayner123

Hey,

Just wanted to add that I went to the Pepin rolling event on Friday. I didn't get to ask Pepin much, but his vice president was a very knowledgable and very nice guy. I heard him to talk to a guy about if Pepin made any cigars or blends for Rocky. He said no, but the truth of the matter is that they have a roller in their factory that used to blend and roll for Rocky. So he can see how some people might think that.


----------



## DennisP

wayner123 said:


> Hey,
> 
> Just wanted to add that I went to the Pepin rolling event on Friday. I didn't get to ask Pepin much, but his vice president was a very knowledgable and very nice guy. I heard him to talk to a guy about if Pepin made any cigars or blends for Rocky. He said no, but the truth of the matter is that they have a roller in their factory that used to blend and roll for Rocky. So he can see how some people might think that.


I was at the event Friday too, from about 5-7:30, wish I knew others from Club Stogie were there.


----------



## wayner123

DennisP said:


> I was at the event Friday too, from about 5-7:30, wish I knew others from Club Stogie were there.


You are kidding me. That's exactly the time when I was there. I was with the guy that had the camera (Troop_lee). Maybe I should have announced that CS was in the house.


----------



## DennisP

wayner123 said:


> You are kidding me. That's exactly the time when I was there. I was with the guy that had the camera (Troop_lee). Maybe I should have announced that CS was in the house.


I remember a guy with a camera, that's about it. I met a guy there wthat was pretty nice and knowledgeable on cigars and told him about this site, sat and had a few beers with him.

Next time we'll have to meet up.


----------



## Troop_lee

DennisP said:


> I remember a guy with a camera, that's about it. I met a guy there wthat was pretty nice and knowledgeable on cigars and told him about this site, sat and had a few beers with him.
> 
> Next time we'll have to meet up.


Guy with the Camera, thats me!! :ss


----------



## keithsan

just ordered my first pepin, the blues from joecigar, couldn't pass on the deal. 

I've always liked whores so looked like a good time to try one.


----------



## montecristo#2

Man does this sound awesome or what? :ss :tu :tu

Don Pepin Garcia Lanceros Collection!

"This limited Lanceros' Collection will consist of 2 each of Don Pepin current brands: Blue Label, JJ Natural, JJ Maduro, Cuban Classic Black Label & El Centurion."

http://elreydeloshabanos.com/news_sub.asp?NewsID=45

I am going to need to buy a couple of these!


----------



## mikey202

montecristo#2 said:


> Man does this sound awesome or what? :ss :tu :tu
> 
> Don Pepin Garcia Lanceros Collection!
> 
> "This limited Lanceros' Collection will consist of 2 each of Don Pepin current brands: Blue Label, JJ Natural, JJ Maduro, Cuban Classic Black Label & El Centurion."
> 
> http://elreydeloshabanos.com/news_sub.asp?NewsID=45
> 
> I am going to need to buy a couple of these!


OHHHHHHHHH:dr


----------



## DennisP

montecristo#2 said:


> Man does this sound awesome or what? :ss :tu :tu
> 
> Don Pepin Garcia Lanceros Collection!
> 
> "This limited Lanceros' Collection will consist of 2 each of Don Pepin current brands: Blue Label, JJ Natural, JJ Maduro, Cuban Classic Black Label & El Centurion."
> 
> http://elreydeloshabanos.com/news_sub.asp?NewsID=45
> 
> I am going to need to buy a couple of these!


Sounds like a must have. Anyone have an idea on releases and cost?

IIRC not all those blends have lanceros, I'm assuming some are being made special for this?


----------



## LORD PUFFER

I will have to try this. Never buy lanceros, but have seen opinions on smaller RG for many smokes and need to experiment.


----------



## DennisP

LORD PUFFER said:


> I will have to try this. Never buy lanceros, but have seen opinions on smaller RG for many smokes and need to experiment.


Don't bother, stick with the huge RG and keep the cost down on these garbage thin ones.


----------



## hurricane6

DennisP said:


> Sounds like a must have. Anyone have an idea on releases and cost?
> 
> IIRC not all those blends have lanceros, I'm assuming some are being made special for this?


my local owner told me he just made a deal with Pepin to buy 40% of the stock!!! He's going to be selling them at $100 a sampler. And he's suppose to get them within 2-3 weeks, if not definitely before Christmas. I will have 4 on hold for me, only because lanceros are my favorite vitola. On a side note-the other night at the Padilla event-Ernesto told us that only the women roll lanceros-don't know if he meant at his factory or at all factories. Any one else ever heard this?


----------



## mitro

Lancero's Collection???? My prayers *have* been answered!

I still kick myself for not buying a box of the blue lanceros when they were available.


----------



## Bob

montecristo#2 said:


> Man does this sound awesome or what? :ss :tu :tu
> 
> Don Pepin Garcia Lanceros Collection!
> 
> "This limited Lanceros' Collection will consist of 2 each of Don Pepin current brands: Blue Label, JJ Natural, JJ Maduro, Cuban Classic Black Label & El Centurion."
> 
> http://elreydeloshabanos.com/news_sub.asp?NewsID=45
> 
> I am going to need to buy a couple of these!


Thanks for the heads up!!
:tu


----------



## nosaj02

There is a Pepin Event at the Smoke Inn in West Palm Beach on Nov. 30 Im definately going to be there and hopefully pick up a few things!


----------



## DennisP

hurricane6 said:


> my local owner told me he just made a deal with Pepin to buy 40% of the stock!!! He's going to be selling them at $100 a sampler. And he's suppose to get them within 2-3 weeks, if not definitely before Christmas. I will have 4 on hold for me, only because lanceros are my favorite vitola. On a side note-the other night at the Padilla event-Ernesto told us that only the women roll lanceros-don't know if he meant at his factory or at all factories. Any one else ever heard this?


Wow, $100 seems steep. In other vitolas I believe only the El Centurian has anything that hits $10/stick price, with most boxes coming in not a whole lot more than that.

I guess the special sampler ups the price.


----------



## physiognomy

Did anyone else notice that there is only one Pepin cigar listed in the latest Famous catalog??? I was flicking through noticing all the RP stuff & that's when I realized Pepin was virtually absent. Seems strange to leave out one of the most popular cigar blenders on the market?


----------



## Ratters

Cigar Warehouse in Texas is having a sale on the Blues right now. www.cigarwarehousehouston.com/ You do have to pay a $20 membership fee for the month but you do get four pretty good cigars for doing it. I just picked up the box of Blues and a box of 601 Red Toros for a little over $200 shipped.


----------



## Bob

physiognomy said:


> Did anyone else notice that there is only one Pepin cigar listed in the latest Famous catalog??? I was flicking through noticing all the RP stuff & that's when I realized Pepin was virtually absent. Seems strange to leave out one of the most popular cigar blenders on the market?


I have tried to reason with my about Pepin sticks to no avail.


----------



## jquirit

Can't let this thread fall down so far, especially with more people becoming another follower to the "Cult of Pepin"!

:ss


----------



## Glacierman

Is this the right thread?? You see, I'm a Pepinoholic, and I need help. 








:ss


----------



## Sawyer

<---I am too, but the only help I need is more money to buy more delicious sticks.


----------



## dunng

Picked up the Lancero sampler for $115 here in MA... :ss


----------



## dayplanner

got my first pepins today


----------



## jquirit

Advil said:


> got my first pepins today


That was the Joe's deal of the day from last week? Wish they'd run more Pepin stuff... but then finding his stuff seems to be getting harder and harder with the more popular he's getting!


----------



## dayplanner

Sure are 

They're my first and I hope I don't get too hooked!


----------



## jkorp

Advil said:


> Sure are
> 
> They're my first and I hope I don't get too hooked!


The JJ's are OK, but I like the Blacks the best, and they are cheaper :ss


----------



## dunng

jkorp said:


> The JJ's are OK, but I like the Blacks the best, and they are cheaper :ss


I'm with you there :tu :ss


----------



## nic

jkorp said:


> The JJ's are OK, but I like the Blacks the best, and they are cheaper :ss


Funny. I posted something very similar on a different board. :ss


----------



## txmatt

I have some blacks aging right now. I have tried them fresh and with 90 days on them but they haven't really stood out among DPG's many creations to me. I keep reading praises of them so I want to give them a fair shot.

Cabaiguan still has top honors with this Pepin Ho, followed closely by the Blue Labels, Habana Leon; all the rest tie for 4th.. :ss


----------



## JBI

I agree as well Matt. I've smoked many of the Pepin Black Label Cuban Classic's and I think they are among his worst blends as well (although it's still better than the Pepin Legend :r). They don't really stand out at all IMHO. The blend is thin tasting, not very rich and it doesn't produce a lot of thick, full, tasty smoke like most of his others offerings (medium at best). His other personal brand (i.e., Blue Label) blows it out of the water! 

It's not high on the list of Pepins in my opinion.


----------



## audilicious-cl

While I find the Black labels to be very full and flavorful, not to mention high powered!

I've decided to keep them down for a while and hopefully they will relax a bit, but the flavor in them makes me want to smoke one right now, spins or not.


----------



## sspolv

Ah, I'm still delving into the Pepin craze. I tried a Blue awhile ago and couldn't tell if I liked it. It was spicy to me, spicier than what I'm used to, so it caught me off guard. Luckily enough I've got a Black aging in the humi and my local B&M finally got in Pepins, so maybe I'll finally figure out what everyone is raving about. Here's to trial and error though!


----------



## txmatt

JBI said:


> I agree as well Matt. I've smoked many of the Pepin Black Label Cuban Classic's and I think they are among his worst blends as well (although it's still better than the Pepin Legend :r). They don't really stand out at all IMHO. The blend is thin tasting, not very rich and it doesn't produce a lot of thick, full, tasty smoke like most of his others offerings (medium at best). His other personal brand (i.e., Blue Label) blows it out of the water!
> 
> It's not high on the list of Pepins in my opinion.


For those that don't know, John is known as "Lil Pep" on another cigar board. He is a knighted Pepin Ho. 

I am curious on your opinion of the JJs, Reds, and Vegas Cubanas - these 3 I also consider to be his personal brands and unlike the Blacks are made in his home turf..

I think the JJs have really gone downhill in the last 2 years, have you noticed the same? Perhaps I just remember them more fondly. It is worth noting that my early JJ experiences were with the Salomones, which are supposedly rolled by the Don himself..

Reds should have stayed in a bundle IMO, and the Vegas Cubanas taste just about the same as Blacks but with a thicker and slightly sweeter wrapper.

Of course anyone else besides John feel free to agree with me or tell me I am full of it. Also tell John how wrong he is about the Yellow Legends. :r


----------



## Sawyer

jkorp said:


> The JJ's are OK, but I like the Blacks the best, and they are cheaper :ss


I agree too. They are my least favorite DPG, but they are still very good.


----------



## DennisP

txmatt said:


> I think the JJs have really gone downhill in the last 2 years, have you noticed the same? Perhaps I just remember them more fondly. It is worth noting that my early JJ experiences were with the Salomones, which are supposedly rolled by the Don himself..


At a recent Pepin event we asked what his favorite was and he said the JJs.


----------



## Sawyer

txmatt said:


> For those that don't know, John is known as "Lil Pep" on another cigar board. He is a knighted Pepin Ho.
> 
> I am curious on your opinion of the JJs, Reds, and Vegas Cubanas - these 3 I also consider to be his personal brands and unlike the Blacks are made in his home turf..
> 
> I think the JJs have really gone downhill in the last 2 years, have you noticed the same? Perhaps I just remember them more fondly. It is worth noting that my early JJ experiences were with the Salomones, which are supposedly rolled by the Don himself..
> 
> Reds should have stayed in a bundle IMO, and the Vegas Cubanas taste just about the same as Blacks but with a thicker and slightly sweeter wrapper.
> 
> Of course anyone else besides John feel free to agree with me or tell me I am full of it. Also tell John how wrong he is about the Yellow Legends. :r


I wasn't impressed with the Vegas Cubanas that I have had. Maybe they just came from a bad batch. When you say reds I guess you are talking about the El Rey de los Habanos. This one I rate much better than the Vegas Cubanas, but not as good as the Black. My favorite of his personal blends is of course the Blue and I like the Yellow Legends but they seem to be milder than the other blends he does. JJs fall somewhere in the middle of all his blends. They are not something I actively look to buy, but when a good deal like last week's CI deal comes up I buy some.


----------



## JBI

txmatt said:


> For those that don't know, John is known as "Lil Pep" on another cigar board. He is a knighted Pepin Ho.
> 
> I am curious on your opinion of the JJs, Reds, and Vegas Cubanas - these 3 I also consider to be his personal brands and unlike the Blacks are made in his home turf..
> 
> I think the JJs have really gone downhill in the last 2 years, have you noticed the same? Perhaps I just remember them more fondly. It is worth noting that my early JJ experiences were with the Salomones, which are supposedly rolled by the Don himself..
> 
> Reds should have stayed in a bundle IMO, and the Vegas Cubanas taste just about the same as Blacks but with a thicker and slightly sweeter wrapper.
> 
> Of course anyone else besides John feel free to agree with me or tell me I am full of it. Also tell John how wrong he is about the Yellow Legends. :r


I'm not a huge fan of the reg. Nat. JJ Series either (although it seemed to be Pepins favorite in the past). Too pricey and too mild for my tastes. Not enough going on in the blend just like the Pepin Black Label. I do like it better than the Blacks though. El Centurion's are good, but again, too mild and way too pricey.

However, the JJ Series Maduro Sublime is one of his best and the complete opposite IMO.

Pepins best blends to date are IMHO:

- Pepin San Cristobal (Holts exclusive)
- Pepin JJ Series Maduro (Sublime size)
- Tatuaje Havana VI Red Labels/Regionals (richer/thicker tasting than the Browns IMHO)
- Pepin Old Henry blend (another exclusive for Holts and great. Some people find these too brash, but after you dry them like all others, they are suberb!)
- Pepin Holts Connoisseur (another Holts exclusive)
- Pepin Blue Label
- LHO's (certain sizes though because the blends were different, i.e., dark wrapped corona gordas, dark wrapped torpedos, light wrapped robustos and the dark wrapped churchills)
- Tatuaje Nuevitas Jibaro (not produced anymore, but very good and strong! They come in 50 count cabinets and I have a few, LOL!)

- Vegas Cubana (Torp. size) - with a caveat, I've had some sublime VC's and a few that were not nearly as good.
- Habana Leon (toro and torp., Cigar King)

---------and some other various Cigar King brands such as the Hirsh y. Garcia, ERDLH, Cuban Diplomat Corojo, Nationale W. corona and certain batches of Havana Souls. The problem with CK/Phatash (same people) is that they gouge on their Pepins and charge way too much and certain batches have been under-filled and not as good as others. A little consistency issue there sometimes.

- Pepin Top Shelf Sign. Select (Top Shelf Cigars). The older batches were a lot better though.

Holts for certain reasons gets some of his best blends to date and if you haven't tried the Old Henry, now is the time to sample these without buying a whole box first. They have 5 packs on sale this week for $19.95 which includes most of the best sizes:

http://www.holts.com/category.html?id=201629&trail=201274

On a side note, here is what I do to get a perfect smoking experience everytime, especially with Pepins and many others (some people complain about burn issues or this and that because they are smoking their cigars way too wet and basically smoking water).

So here is the recipe for a perfect smoking experience IMHO that I do:

I keep all my cigars (electronic cabinets, coolers, desktop humidors etc...) at 70% for long-term storage and long-term aging so they don't lose as much or all their essentials oils over time. I also keep the cello on because over the very long term, the cigars taste better and lose less of their flavors. One of the reasons simply is that the oils don't evaporate as much. I use to take the cello off of everything, but found that over a long period of time by experimenting, they taste better and lose less punch/strength/flavor.

However, I always keep one smaller cabinet or humidor or cooler (whatever you have) at 65% for stuff that I will be smoking shortly, but not immediately.

For immediate smoking, I have a few dry boxes with zero humidity filled with clipped cigars (for even distribution when drying down) taken from the 65% humidor which I let sit for a week or so depending on the climate you live in and then smoke those right away. They tend to be closer to 60%. Pepin (and especially Nic. leaf) as well as most other cigars, taste, draw and burn much better closer to 60%. You'll get the "Full Monty" smoking experience so to speak and will be surprised at the difference.

If you or anyone else doesn't want to do all of the above, then just have a constant supply of clipped cigars (again, for more evenly distributed moisture content) drying in the open air (somewhere dry) from your 70% humidors (preferably for 3-7 days) that you will be consuming immediately. That is, ones you have picked out that you want to smoke shortly in your rotation. Keep the rotation going so you will always have cigars ready to smoke (60% ish evenly throughout).

Again, most people don't realize they are smoking cigars way too wet (i.e., smoking water :r ) and thus, don't have the best experience that they could in the flavor, draw and burn department. At least the Europeans got something right :r:tu (smoking their cigars much drier)!

Summary: 70% (long-term storage) to 65% (getting ready to be consumed) to the open air for drying down to about 60% and then in the dry box for immediate smoking.

Hope this helps some. :ss


----------



## mastershogun

JBI said:


> - Tatuaje Nuevitas Jibaro (not produced anymore, but very good and strong! They come in 50 count cabinets and I have a few, LOL!)


Great post. 
Are we talking singles or cabs :ss :chk


----------



## denverdog

While I do enjoy most of the Pepin blends, it does worry me to see him whoring himself out ala Patel and Ghurka. If he keeps this up, all of his blends will be Cigars International exclusives soon.


----------



## JBI

mastershogun said:


> Great post.
> Are we talking singles or cabs :ss :chk


Cabs. :tu


----------



## mastershogun

JBI said:


> Cabs. :tu


:tu Well then that deserves at least a couple more of these :chk:chk:chk:chk


----------



## Glacierman

A couple of minor corrections to JBI's excellent post above.



> ... Pepin San Cristobal (Holts exclusive)...


Not exclusive to Holt's. This is an Ashton brand and is available elsewhere (online: Serious, TexCigars.com, Cigar.com, etc.)



> ...some other various Cigar King brands such as the.... ERDLH,...


El Rey de los Habanos is not a Cigar King brand, but I think John knows that and just made a little oopsie. It is hard to find, however. One source I know of (other than Cigar King) is Pleasant Smoke Shop, Malden, MA.

Cheers to all Pepin addicts!


----------



## DennisP

Glacierman said:


> A couple of minor corrections to JBI's excellent post above.
> 
> Not exclusive to Holt's. This is an Ashton brand and is available elsewhere (online: Serious, TexCigars.com, Cigar.com, etc.)


And just a slight correction/addition, Holt's owns Ashton brand. But, they don't make it exclusive to their store.


----------



## Glacierman

DennisP said:


> And just a slight correction/addition, Holt's owns Ashton brand. But, they don't make it exclusive to their store.


Quite true. Same as La Aroma de Cuba and the Ashton brand itself in all its incarnations. BTW, the trademark for San Cristobal (artwork, etc.) was actually registered by Holt's (info from US Copyright & Trademark Office). It gets a bit confusing at times. Oy!


----------



## jkorp

Sawyer said:


> I agree too. They are my least favorite DPG, but they are still very good.


The JJ just didn't have what I want when smoking a Pepin. Way overpriced for what you get I think. Thats just me. Maybe if I had first smoked a JJ than that would be my baseline for Pepin blends. But I am looking for kick, spice, flavor and power and JJ Nat didn't do it for me. I can get a cab of Black for around $85, that is the shizzle!

I know it's personal preference but here is my order of preference in what I have tried from Pepin.

1. DPG Black
2. DPG Blue
3. Padilla 1932
4. 5 Vegas Miami
5. Padilla Miami
5. DPG White Nat

Pepin Black just seems to really do it for me, Blue is close, but the price difference makes the Black real sweet.


----------



## JBI

Glacierman said:


> A couple of minor corrections to JBI's excellent post above.
> 
> Not exclusive to Holt's. This is an Ashton brand and is available elsewhere (online: Serious, TexCigars.com, Cigar.com, etc.)
> 
> El Rey de los Habanos is not a Cigar King brand, but I think John knows that and just made a little oopsie. It is hard to find, however. One source I know of (other than Cigar King) is Pleasant Smoke Shop, Malden, MA.
> 
> Cheers to all Pepin addicts!


Yes, correct. What I meant was that Holts owns Asthon (which they wholesale elsewhere) as well as the San Cristobal trademark/brand and it's a blend created by Pepin for Robert Levin (Owner of Holts/Ashton). They've had that trademark for years but never used it until recently. They do wholesale the SC (which they own) to others and you can get it much cheaper than what Holts' charges since they won't uncut their customers (whom they wholesale to, B&M's etc...) who sell it as well. Old Henry hasn't been found elsewhere yet and I don't think they wholesale this to others. It is their blend and brand though like the others.

As far as CigarKing/Phatash, some of those blends are exclusive to them, but they have started to wholesale some to others also. The ERDLH was Pepins' first cigar made in Miami I believe and it is sold elsewhere obviously because I just bought a cabinet of churchills for $70 a few weeks ago at a shop in CA. It use to come in bundles. Although, it wasn't widely available like some of his other lines.

The CK/Phatash stuff is a little confusing, especially since I bunched it all together (they were the major seller of the ERDLH in the beginning though, but it's not their brand). Anyway, food for thought. :ss


----------



## JBI

I forgot to add the 601 Habano (EO Brand made by Pepin, which I really like, the Conn. is good as well, the others not so much IMO), the 5 Vegas Miami (ditto, which can be snagged in the $50 range sometimes) and the Padilla Miami (too pricey though).

There are so many good ones :r


One of the only knocks I have is that many of his blends have similar profiles (which you either like or you don't, and obviously I like) and a few per box don't seem to deliver the same punch and flavor. That is, sometimes you get a few flat ones if you will.

I think the 2 best cigars of 2007 are the San Cristobal and JJ Series Maduro in the Sublime size (the JJ Maduro blows the reg. JJ away IMHO).


----------



## txmatt

denverdog said:


> While I do enjoy most of the Pepin blends, it does worry me to see him whoring himself out ala Patel and Ghurka. If he keeps this up, all of his blends will be Cigars International exclusives soon.


Denver, you pushed the soap box button!!

there is a HUGE difference between Pepin and Rocky Patel. In cigar magazines you will see pictures of Rocky standing in the tobacco fields and in the curing barns but he really never has been the manufacturer, grower, or blender of cigars bearing his name. Jesus Fuego and Nestor Plascencia blended his cigars, and they are rolled in Nestor's factory with Nestor's tobacco. I really wish Rocky would stop trying to pretend to be Carlito..

It is downright OFFENSIVE for you to comare Pepin to Gurkha. K. Hansotia designs bands and packaging and puts them on cigars he buys from Torano. Of all designer brands (besides Rocky, Gurkha, there is CAO and others) Gurkha is the most ridiculous IMHO. In contrast, Lew Rothman buys up large lots of cigars from General and Altadis, throws them in a paint can without bands and sells them for 1/3 the price of the brand name cigar. Gurkha buys Torano cigars; puts a huge honking band on, squirts a bit of cognac and packs it into a glass tube and sells the damned thing for $750. Both Lew and K.H. are cigar marketers - Lew makes me laugh (Flor de Baloney) and K.H. makes me cringe..

Pepin doesn't own tobacco fields and doesn't pretend to. Pepin blends his own cigars, personally rolls some vitolas, and runs the factories. No matter how many "different blends" he comes out with -- he will NEVER be like Rocky or Gurka. As long as he can keep buying good tobacco and his factories continue to produce delicious and consistent cigars I do not care how many different fontmarks his factories produce.. My favorite local store has a lot of Gurkah advertisement signs & banners, even a 6' tall wood Patel '90 cigar. I can't find any signs for Pepin products in the store; what I have seen is empty spaces on the shelf where my Cabaiguans were the last visit..

/Soapbox..


----------



## beamish

jkorp said:


> The JJ just didn't have what I want when smoking a Pepin. Way overpriced for what you get I think. Thats just me. Maybe if I had first smoked a JJ than that would be my baseline for Pepin blends. But I am looking for kick, spice, flavor and power and JJ Nat didn't do it for me. I can get a cab of Black for around $85, that is the shizzle!
> 
> I know it's personal preference but here is my order of preference in what I have tried from Pepin.
> 
> 1. DPG Black
> 2. DPG Blue
> 3. Padilla 1932
> 4. 5 Vegas Miami
> 5. Padilla Miami
> 5. DPG White Nat
> 
> Pepin Black just seems to really do it for me, Blue is close, but the price difference makes the Black real sweet.


I thought the same thing about the jj natural until I let them sit in the cooler for 6 months ,now they are kick ass...


----------



## beamish

I am a pepin freak as well,can you guys tell me how I would like the 5 vegas Miami? does it have all the typical pepin flavors?


----------



## jkorp

beamish said:


> I thought the same thing about the jj natural until I let them sit in the cooler for 6 months ,now they are kick ass...


That's what I'm gonna do with the rest I have.

I forgot Tatuaje Brown, that would be right after 5 Vegas Miami, this definitely didn't live up to the hype and price, to me.

Granted, some of these are first impressions, but then again, the Black got me on the first one...


----------



## kheffelf

Just a couple things, anyone try the new Old Henry Lancero yet?
http://www.holts.com/category.html?id=198762&trail=201274
And Holts is also running a pretty good deal on some 1932 Lanceros.
http://www.holts.com/category.html?id=201644&trail=201277


----------



## kheffelf

So nobody has tried the new Old Henry Lancero?


----------



## bobarian

Split??:tu


----------



## jkorp

bobarian said:


> Split??:tu


I'm down.


----------



## bobarian

jkorp said:


> I'm down.


Cool, you wanna order or me? Drop me a PM. :tu


----------



## montecristo#2

Anyone try the old henry lanceros? 

I was not a fan of the old henry robusto that I smoked, too full-bodied for me and a little one dimensional, but I love lanceros.

Also, anyone try the new San Cristobal corona the Francisco? I went out and bought the robusto, the toro and the lonsdale, but would have bought the corona over the lonsdale if it had been available when I bought these. :hn


----------



## jkorp

montecristo#2 said:


> Anyone try the old henry lanceros?
> 
> I was not a fan of the old henry robusto that I smoked, too full-bodied for me and a little one dimensional, but I love lanceros.
> 
> Also, anyone try the new San Cristobal corona the Francisco? I went out and bought the robusto, the toro and the lonsdale, but would have bought the corona over the lonsdale if it had been available when I bought these. :hn


Bob and I just split a box of OH lanceros. They are very nice. To me they are full bodied, with some good spice, but not a lot of pepper. They have that Pepin taste, and smoke great all the way. I can see the one dimensional aspect, but I think they will improve nicely with some time. I would definitely look to get more in the future and highly recommend them.


----------



## montecristo#2

jkorp said:


> Bob and I just split a box of OH lanceros. They are very nice. To me they are full bodied, with some good spice, but not a lot of pepper. They have that Pepin taste, and smoke great all the way. I can see the one dimensional aspect, but I think they will improve nicely with some time. I would definitely look to get more in the future and highly recommend them.


Do they taste like the other Old Henry's? Would you say they are similar to the black labels?

Man, I really was not impressed with the other Old Henry I smoked, but for the price and the fact that these are lanceros I really want to pull the trigger. :hn  :r


----------



## bobarian

montecristo#2 said:


> Do they taste like the other Old Henry's? Would you say they are similar to the black labels?
> 
> Man, I really was not impressed with the other Old Henry I smoked, but for the price and the fact that these are lanceros I really want to pull the trigger. :hn  :r


I think they are better balanced than the larger rg Old Henry's I have had. I did the other end of the split with jkorp. Found them to be a very full flavored smoke that should age well. 
PM me your addy and I will send you one to try.:tu


----------



## montecristo#2

bobarian said:


> I think they are better balanced than the larger rg Old Henry's I have had. I did the other end of the split with jkorp. Found them to be a very full flavored smoke that should age well.
> PM me your addy and I will send you one to try.:tu


Well in that case. . . you still looking to try a tatuaje gran cojonu? :ss

PM sent.


----------



## bobarian

montecristo#2 said:


> Well in that case. . . you still looking to try a tatuaje gran cojonu? :ss
> 
> PM sent.


Sounds like we got a trade happening! :tu


----------



## montecristo#2

bobarian said:


> Sounds like we got a trade happening! :tu


:tu :tu :ss :ss :ss

Looks like I will be able to try one before I buy! Thanks again Bob!


----------



## montecristo#2

jkorp said:


> Bob and I just split a box of OH lanceros. They are very nice. To me they are full bodied, with some good spice, but not a lot of pepper. They have that Pepin taste, and smoke great all the way. I can see the one dimensional aspect, but I think they will improve nicely with some time. I would definitely look to get more in the future and highly recommend them.





bobarian said:


> I think they are better balanced than the larger rg Old Henry's I have had. I did the other end of the split with jkorp. Found them to be a very full flavored smoke that should age well.
> PM me your addy and I will send you one to try.:tu


First of all, I want to thank Bob (The Bobarian) for sending me an Old Henry lancero to try. I actually smoked it tonight so I could figure out if I wanted to buy a box.

These are definitely more to the full side of medium-to-full bodied. A little harsh like the other Old Henry I smoked, not as bad, but still a little too rough for my tastes. These are not as smooth or refined as the DPG Blue labels and the DPG Serie JJs. It was also rather one dimensional with the same profile throughout.

The construction was great. Not a bad cigar, one I would smoke again, but I will probably pass on buying a box.

I guess it is almost time to buy a box of Tatuaje Especiales. 

Thanks again Bob - you package will be in the mail tomorrow.


----------



## mastershogun

montecristo#2 said:


> First of all, I want to thank Bob (The Bobarian) for sending me an Old Henry lancero to try. I actually smoked it tonight so I could figure out if I wanted to buy a box.
> 
> These are definitely more to the full side of medium-to-full bodied. A little harsh like the other Old Henry I smoked, not as bad, but still a little too rough for my tastes. These are not as smooth or refined as the DPG Blue labels and the DPG Serie JJs. It was also rather one dimensional with the same profile throughout.
> 
> The construction was great. Not a bad cigar, one I would smoke again, but I will probably pass on buying a box.
> 
> I guess it is almost time to buy a box of *Tatuaje Especiales*.
> 
> Thanks again Bob - you package will be in the mail tomorrow.


:dr:dr:dr


----------



## kheffelf

montecristo#2 said:


> First of all, I want to thank Bob (The Bobarian) for sending me an Old Henry lancero to try. I actually smoked it tonight so I could figure out if I wanted to buy a box.
> 
> These are definitely more to the full side of medium-to-full bodied. A little harsh like the other Old Henry I smoked, not as bad, but still a little too rough for my tastes. These are not as smooth or refined as the DPG Blue labels and the DPG Serie JJs. It was also rather one dimensional with the same profile throughout.
> 
> The construction was great. Not a bad cigar, one I would smoke again, but I will probably pass on buying a box.
> 
> I guess it is almost time to buy a box of Tatuaje Especiales.
> 
> Thanks again Bob - you package will be in the mail tomorrow.


THanks for the review on the OHL, can't wait to try one.


----------



## dayplanner

I'm a Pepin fiend!

So far my favs are:
1. Tatuaje Havana VI Angeles
2. San Cristobal
3. El Centurion

I'm planning on trying 601's and I have a few Pepin Blue Labels resting. 

I also am really excited about what I've tasted from Illusione (even though it isn't Pepin, it's similar in taste profile to the Havana VI.)

Glad to see there's a support group for those like me 
:ss


----------



## jkorp

volum said:


> I'm a Pepin fiend!
> 
> So far my favs are:
> 1. Tatuaje Havana VI Angeles
> 2. San Cristobal
> 3. El Centurion
> 
> I'm planning on trying 601's and I have a few Pepin Blue Labels resting.
> 
> I also am really excited about what I've tasted from Illusione (even though it isn't Pepin, it's similar in taste profile to the Havana VI.)
> 
> Glad to see there's a support group for those like me
> :ss


The 601 green labels are incredible! :tu:ss:tu:ss

The El Centurion was pretty good, but for the price, I don't know, same with Cristobal. DPG Black is still #1 for me, 601 green could be a close second with Tat East Cost or 1932's.

I've got the Cigar King Pepin Sampler coming from a trade, and I can't wait to try some of these obscure blends.


----------



## kheffelf

jkorp said:


> The 601 green labels are incredible! :tu:ss:tu:ss
> 
> The El Centurion was pretty good, but for the price, I don't know, same with Cristobal. DPG Black is still #1 for me, 601 green could be a close second with Tat East Cost or 1932's.
> 
> I've got the Cigar King Pepin Sampler coming from a trade, and I can't wait to try some of these obscure blends.


Glad to hear you get to try some of those cigarking blends, I have had one 601 green label and thought it was fantastic, really strong cigar I thought. I bought a box of the El Centurions when they first came out. A little disappointed in the first one, then I had one about a month ago and was happy with where they are heading. I am sure this will be a great cigar in about a year.


----------



## jkorp

kheffelf said:


> ..... I bought a box of the El Centurions when they first came out. A little disappointed in the first one, then I had one about a month ago and was happy with where they are heading. I am sure this will be a great cigar in about a year.


No doubt, but man the ElC's cost. I have only had one, at my B&M, so maybe after I smoke another one or two I'll change my tune.

But I've got get some of those 601 Greens, just an incredible smoke. I truly hope they are consistent, because that one I had was just a joy to smoke.


----------



## kheffelf

jkorp said:


> No doubt, but man the ElC's cost. I have only had one, at my B&M, so maybe after I smoke another one or two I'll change my tune.
> 
> But I've got get some of those 601 Greens, just an incredible smoke. I truly hope they are consistent, because that one I had was just a joy to smoke.


What El did you try, I have the Guerreros, but I am really curious to see how the Gladiadores are.


----------



## runningonmt64

Never tried the Pepin, opened the old box up and there I had one in there I was not aware of: Don Pepin Garcia Cuban Classic. I guess that would make me a Pepin Nub Whore....still doesn't sound right.


----------



## jkorp

kheffelf said:


> What El did you try, I have the Guerreros, but I am really curious to see how the Gladiadores are.


It think it was a little larger than Robusto, probably the Emperadores. My local B&M only carries that size.


----------



## bobarian

I agree Monte#2, the OHl's are definitely a bit rough, but I think they will mellow out with a few months aging. Like many of Pepin's blends I find that these also need some aging time. I had a fairly fresh 601Red some time back and didnt really find anything special. Three months rest and they have smoothed out considerably. Same with the Pepin Blue Generosos. I love the Especiales, but they are twice the price. I think the big difference is you are paying Pete Johnson to age them rather than letting them rest in your cooler. Hope you like the Padilla!


----------



## Siebec

I tried a Black label the other day up at the B&M and enjoyed it a lot. I can't believe that I missed out on the box of them on cigar monster a day later! I can't wait to try all of the other blends. I think I may be on the road to pepin whoreism. :dr


----------



## montecristo#2

bobarian said:


> I agree Monte#2, the OHl's are definitely a bit rough, but I think they will mellow out with a few months aging. Like many of Pepin's blends I find that these also need some aging time. I had a fairly fresh 601Red some time back and didnt really find anything special. Three months rest and they have smoothed out considerably. Same with the Pepin Blue Generosos. I love the Especiales, but they are twice the price. I think the big difference is you are paying Pete Johnson to age them rather than letting them rest in your cooler. Hope you like the Padilla!


Bob - thanks again for sending me this cigar. I am really glad I had a chance to try one before actually buying a box.

I totally agree, you are definitely rewarded by letting Pepin's rest at least 3-6 months before smoking. However, the last Old Henry I smoked was very similar and it had been resting in my humidor three months before I smoked it. Maybe these need a much longer rest.  I have one left from Dec.06 when they were first released.

I still don't know if these will mellow enough for my tastes. The only Padilla I have smoked was a Miami 8/11 and it was way too full-bodied for me. I know that cigar is not going to mellow enough for me to enjoy it.

The couple of San Cristobals I have smoked were also a little rough, but you could tell these cigars are really fresh and will smooth out with some age and be very good. I honestly don't see it with the Old Henry's (just my opinion guys ).

Let me know what you think of the cigars I am sending you. The only reason I mention it here is that Mr. Garcia blended them all!


----------



## jkorp

I agree on the San Cristobals, for the price I wanted a lot more enjoyment. They were harsh and just didn't appeal too much. On the other hand, the Padilla Miami I thought was underpowered, I enjoyed the 1932 much more. Ah but that damn 601 green is haunting me... what a damn fine cigar, that and the Tat East, so damn tastey.


----------



## kheffelf

Thanks to jkorp I got to smoke an Old Henry Lancero. I'm not exactly sure what I think about them, wish they came in five packs so I could try a couple more before buying a box, oh well. I really liked it and didn't find it that strong, but I have been debating about buying the box of coronas for around the same price, which makes the decision tough for me. Thanks again for the cigar, I really appreciate it. Oh, another thing about the OHL is that I have been buying a lot of lanceros lately and not sure if this one fits the rotation. In my opinion the JDNA Lancero and LFD DL Oscuro Lancero are a lot better along with the Padilla 1932 lancero. I think having three different lanceros in the collection is enough for me.


----------



## jkorp

kheffelf said:


> Thanks to jkorp I got to smoke an Old Henry Lancero. I'm not exactly sure what I think about them, wish they came in five packs so I could try a couple more before buying a box, oh well. I really liked it and didn't find it that strong, but I have been debating about buying the box of coronas for around the same price, which makes the decision tough for me. Thanks again for the cigar, I really appreciate it. Oh, another thing about the OHL is that I have been buying a lot of lanceros lately and not sure if this one fits the rotation. In my opinion the JDNA Lancero and LFD DL Oscuro Lancero are a lot better along with the Padilla 1932 lancero. I think having three different lanceros in the collection is enough for me.


Good I'm glad you liked it. My assessment is also based on 1 stick so far. Others have said they found them harsh, I did not. I thought it smoked damn good all the way down. It's not a gut kicker like some other Pepin blends, but great flavors and enough strength to keep you going.
Now comparing OH against a 1932 is a no brainer, 32's are some of my favorite smokes as are JDNA. I've never had either of these in lancero, sticking usually with robusto or machito, but I can imagine they are :tu:ss:tu.

Having since tried the Hirsh y Garcia, I would probably not mess around with the OH so much. HyG has a 7x42 which I would like to try. And at about a $1 more a stick, I would go with HyG. The Robusto I had was just simply amazing. And the wife loved it too, so damn, sounds like a winner to me.


----------



## Tripp

For those who haven't yet been over to Holt's this week. They've got the DPG Lancero Collection on sale for $74.95 this week! I just ordered mine!


----------



## DennisP

Tripp said:


> For those who haven't yet been over to Holt's this week. They've got the DPG Lancero Collection on sale for $74.95 this week! I just ordered mine!


Damn you, I'm about to lose $75.


----------



## Chico57

Tripp said:


> For those who haven't yet been over to Holt's this week. They've got the DPG Lancero Collection on sale for $74.95 this week! I just ordered mine!


Smoke a cigar not a pencil.:dr Only kidding.

Any Pepin is a great cigar!


----------



## Darb85

Im a new Pepin Whore. THanks JJeffery!!!!


----------



## chippewastud79

Weekly Special on the devil site is the Blue Label Generosos. 10 packs for $37 right now, could end up being a good deal. 
http://www.cigarbid.com/auction/lot.cfm?lotID=539817


----------



## jaycarla

I have drank the Kool-Aid and I am sooooooo glad I did!

Wow. A whole new world is now open. I find myself on the constant prowl for anything that is Pepin. 

I have JoeCigar to thank for this. Hit those deals hard when they were running and I haven't looked back.

HAIL PEPPIN!!!!!


----------



## TheRealBonger

One of my first purchases off of the devil site was a fiver of 5 Vegas Miami. First one was not very impressive. Stuck them in the humi for a few months and now they have all disappeared. :dr Just bought the 10 pack of Blue labels today, have heard only good things so we will see. :ss


----------



## bobarian

TheRealBonger said:


> One of my first purchases off of the devil site was a fiver of 5 Vegas Miami. First one was not very impressive. Stuck them in the humi for a few months and now they have all disappeared. :dr Just bought the 10 pack of Blue labels today, have heard only good things so we will see. :ss


The Blues will benefit from some rest as well. Give them 3-6months if you can and you will see a big change.:tu


----------



## TheRealBonger

bobarian said:


> The Blues will benefit from some rest as well. Give them 3-6months if you can and you will see a big change.:tu


They can rest with the Padilla Miami 8/11 I just got this week from joe cigar. Damn this site :mn I have bought over 60 cigars in the last week. :hn Just need to lay off the purchases for the next few months. :ss


----------



## nosaj02

You know what Ive been noticing about the Blues lately. They seem really really wet because they reak of ammonia and its seems to only be the Blues. The blacks and JJs have been odor free but seem to lack the punch of the fresh blues. I actually like the taste.


----------



## BagfullofPings

nosaj02 said:


> You know what Ive been noticing about the Blues lately. They seem really really wet because they reak of ammonia and its seems to only be the Blues. The blacks and JJs have been odor free but seem to lack the punch of the fresh blues. I actually like the taste.


Thank you!!

There is a reason why I just won 4 lots (40 cigars) for less than $175. The current Blue's taste like :BS, and I still say the new labels look like :BS .


----------



## hoosier

New addition to the Pepin family...Casa Royale.

http://www.holts.com/category.html?id=201654&trail=86665


----------



## awsmith4

hoosier said:


> New addition to the Pepin family...Casa Royale.
> 
> http://www.holts.com/category.html?id=201654&trail=86665


That looks interesting, I think I'll pull the trigger on a sampler as soon as they are available.


----------



## Tricker-cl

Can I just say that if he ever asked, I would be willing to date Pepin Garcia.Not sure if thats sharing too much, but I said it.:r


----------



## jkorp

awsmith4 said:


> That looks interesting, I think I'll pull the trigger on a sampler as soon as they are available.


Oh mamma, I can't wait.


----------



## Nabinger16

hoosier said:


> New addition to the Pepin family...Casa Royale.
> 
> http://www.holts.com/category.html?id=201654&trail=86665


I couldn't resist... I just pulled the trigger on a box of Crowns (5x50). It comes with 5 extra free Crowns so I figured what the heck. I called Holts and they received them two days ago and they are ready to ship immediately.


----------



## jkorp

Nabinger16 said:


> I couldn't resist... I just pulled the trigger on a box of Crowns (5x50). It comes with 5 extra free Crowns so I figured what the heck. I called Holts and they received them two days ago and they are ready to ship immediately.


I can't wait to hear your opinion on these.

Damn, I wish I could find something like the Hirsh y Garcia but at about $60 cheaper. I'm hoping these might fit the bill.


----------



## bobarian

jkorp said:


> I can't wait to hear your opinion on these.
> 
> Damn, I wish I could find something like the Hirsh y Garcia but at about $60 cheaper. I'm hoping these might fit the bill.


:tpd::tpd: The HyG Panatelas are fandamtastic!:ss


----------



## emelbee

bobarian said:


> :tpd::tpd: The HyG Panatelas are fandamtastic!:ss


:tpd: I like the Coronas, too. I've been waiting for Cigar King to have them on special, but I'm growing impatient.


----------



## awsmith4

txmatt said:


> Pepin Garcia List
> 
> *El Rey de los Habanos (Miami)*
> Cabaiguan
> Cabaiguan Guapo
> Cuban Diplomat (Cigar King / Phatash)
> Cuban Diplomat Corojo Rosado(Cigar King / Phatash)
> Don Pepin Garcia Blue Label
> Don Pepin Garcia Serie JJ (aka white label)
> Don Pepin Garcia Serie JJ Maduro
> El Rey los de Habanos (aka Red Label)
> El Centurion
> Habana Leon (Cigar King / Phatash)
> Havana Soul (Cigar King / Phatash)
> Hirsh y Garcia (Cigar King / Phatash)
> *Little Havana Overruns (Holt's)*
> Nacionales W (Cigar King / Phatash)
> Padilla Miami 8/11
> Padilla Signature 1932
> Padilla 1948
> Rey Miguel - (Black Cat Cigar Company)
> Sam's GS Stash - (Black Cat Cigar Company)
> Sancti Spiritus (Cigar King / Phatash)
> Tatuaje
> Top Shelf Signature Select (topshelfcigar.com)
> * Trahan - (Cigar Merchant, Georgia)*
> Vegas Cubanas
> 
> 
> 
> *Please let me know of any additions/corrections*


I have bad new on the one the Trahan (highlighted above). Pepin stopped production on these a little while back and they are out of stock...permanently. It sucks too because this was a great cigar.


----------



## jkorp

bobarian said:


> :tpd::tpd: The HyG Panatelas are fandamtastic!:ss





emelbee said:


> :tpd: I like the Coronas, too. I've been waiting for Cigar King to have them on special, but I'm growing impatient.


Seriously, I think about these cigars almost everyday. They were that good.

Did they just jack up the price on these. I could have sworn they were running around $140 a box, not they're up to $190. Was I just imagining the lower price?


----------



## emelbee

jkorp said:


> Seriously, I think about these cigars almost everyday. They were that good.
> 
> Did they just jack up the price on these. I could have sworn they were running around $140 a box, not they're up to $190. Was I just imagining the lower price?


I checked my records and see that I last bought a 5er of Panatelas for 29.95. They are now 49.95.


----------



## jkorp

emelbee said:


> I checked my records and see that I last bought a 5er of Panatelas for 29.95. They are now 49.95.


Man! All their Pepin blends are pushing the $200 mark now. They don't have anything to cover the different price points. That really stinks.


----------



## Padron42

I've got the sampler from holts of the Casa Royale's coming in along with their Old Henry sampler, has anyone had one yet? I'm looking forward to it like you wouldn't believe haha.


----------



## txmatt

Pepin Garcia List
_*Updates in BOLD RED, please let me know of any additions/corrections

*_ *El Rey de los Habanos (Miami)*
Cabaiguan
Cuban Diplomat (Cigar King / Phatash)
Cuban Diplomat Corojo Rosado(Cigar King / Phatash)
Don Pepin Garcia Blue Label
Don Pepin Garcia Serie JJ (aka white label)
El Rey los de Habanos (aka Red Label)
Habana Leon (Cigar King / Phatash)
Havana Soul (Cigar King / Phatash)
Hirsh y Garcia (Cigar King / Phatash)
Little Havana Overruns (Holt's)
Nacionales W (Cigar King / Phatash)
* Padilla Miami 8/11 **- Pepin stopped making*
* Padilla Signature 1932 **- **Pepin stopped making*
Padilla 1948
* Rey Miguel - (Black Cat Cigar Company) - Pepin stopped making
Sam's GS Stash - (Black Cat Cigar Company) - Pepin stopped making*
Sancti Spiritus (Cigar King / Phatash)
Tatuaje
Top Shelf Signature Select Green (topshelfcigar.com)
* Trahan - (Cigar Merchant, Georgia) - Discontinued*
Vegas Cubanas

*Tabacalera Cubana/TACUBA (Pepin's Nicaraguan factory)*
5 Vegas Miami (Cigars International)
Cabaiguan Guapo
*Casa Royale
*Corojo Label (Cigar.com)
Don Pepin Garcia Cuban Classic (aka Black Label)
Don Pepin Garcia Serie JJ Maduro
EO Brands 601 (Conn-Gold Label, Habano-Red Label, Maduro-Blue Label, Oscuro-Green Label)
El Centurion
Fumadores (Holt's)
Holt's Connoisseur Selection
Old Henry (Holt's)
Padilla Edicion Especial Achilles (Cigars International)
Padilla Series '68
Legends Pepin Garcia - Yellow Label (Cigars International)
San Cristobal
Tatuaje Havana VI
Tatuaje Havana VI Exclusivo Verocu
Tatuaje Series P
Troya Clasico

*Tabacalera Tropical (Nicaragua*)
_It is believed Pepin created these blends_:
 Anganorsa
Condega
JFR
Nicaragauan Heirloom (now discontinued)
Nicarao (Tabacalera Tropical 2006 and earlier)
Rio Tabac Alpha Series R - (Rocky's Cigars)


----------



## kas

Well, any news on this?



Padron42 said:


> I've got the sampler from holts of the Casa Royale's coming in along with their Old Henry sampler, has anyone had one yet? I'm looking forward to it like you wouldn't believe haha.


----------



## malinois1

txmatt said:


> Pepin Garcia List
> _*Updates in BOLD RED, please let me know of any additions/corrections*_
> 
> *El Rey de los Habanos (Miami)*
> Cabaiguan
> Cuban Diplomat (Cigar King / Phatash)
> Cuban Diplomat Corojo Rosado(Cigar King / Phatash)
> Don Pepin Garcia Blue Label
> Don Pepin Garcia Serie JJ (aka white label)
> El Rey los de Habanos (aka Red Label)
> Habana Leon (Cigar King / Phatash)
> Havana Soul (Cigar King / Phatash)
> Hirsh y Garcia (Cigar King / Phatash)
> Little Havana Overruns (Holt's)
> Nacionales W (Cigar King / Phatash)
> *Padilla Miami 8/11 **- Pepin stopped making*
> *Padilla Signature 1932 **- **Pepin stopped making*
> Padilla 1948
> *Rey Miguel - (Black Cat Cigar Company) - Pepin stopped making*
> *Sam's GS Stash - (Black Cat Cigar Company) - Pepin stopped making*
> Sancti Spiritus (Cigar King / Phatash)
> Tatuaje
> Top Shelf Signature Select Green (topshelfcigar.com)
> *Trahan - (Cigar Merchant, Georgia) - Discontinued*
> Vegas Cubanas
> 
> *Tabacalera Cubana/TACUBA (Pepin's Nicaraguan factory)*
> 5 Vegas Miami (Cigars International)
> Cabaiguan Guapo
> *Casa Royale*
> Corojo Label (Cigar.com)
> Don Pepin Garcia Cuban Classic (aka Black Label)
> Don Pepin Garcia Serie JJ Maduro
> EO Brands 601 (Conn-Gold Label, Habano-Red Label, Maduro-Blue Label, Oscuro-Green Label)
> El Centurion
> Fumadores (Holt's)
> Holt's Connoisseur Selection
> Old Henry (Holt's)
> Padilla Edicion Especial Achilles (Cigars International)
> Padilla Series '68
> Legends Pepin Garcia - Yellow Label (Cigars International)
> San Cristobal
> Tatuaje Havana VI
> Tatuaje Havana VI Exclusivo Verocu
> Tatuaje Series P
> Troya Clasico
> 
> *Tabacalera Tropical (Nicaragua*)
> _It is believed Pepin created these blends_:
> Anganorsa
> Condega
> JFR
> Nicaragauan Heirloom (now discontinued)
> Nicarao (Tabacalera Tropical 2006 and earlier)
> Rio Tabac Alpha Series R - (Rocky's Cigars)


Matt, You didn't list the Padillia 1948's as discontinued? I am sure they are also discontinued as well.


----------



## fredneck

I wonder if the 8&11 will remain the same. To me, they are the finest blend Pepin has ever produced. I guess one can hope.


----------



## Nabinger16

The Casa Royale is also a Holts exclusive.

I love this list!


----------



## Munkey

Since people were talking about Pepin prices going up at Cigar King at the Sandbox HERF yesterday, I figured I should post this here in case it hadn't reached here. Another vendor told me that Pepin has raised his prices 20% across the board. So, when current stock diminishes, you'll be seeing a hefty increase in prices. I guess it's started already. Let the hoarding commence.


----------



## jamesb3

Nice post. Am a true Pepin whore. I can't smoke enough. El Centurion is right at the top of my list. Just a great cigar.


----------



## malinois1

fredneck said:


> I wonder if the 8&11 will remain the same. To me, they are the finest blend Pepin has ever produced. I guess one can hope.


:tpd: I agree and that is why I am stocking up. I sure hope Pepin will reintroduce this blend under a different name!


----------



## jkorp

kas said:


> Well, any news on this?


I got a 5'er of the Casa Royale coronas from a split recently. I'd say that aren't bad ... but not one of DPG's top blends, IMO. I would rate somewhere a little above 5 Vegas Miami in my Pepin list.



fredneck said:


> I wonder if the 8&11 will remain the same. To me, they are the finest blend Pepin has ever produced. I guess one can hope.


I never was won over by the Padilla Miami, the 1932 on the other hand I will miss a great deal.

I still say my favorite Pepin is the Hirsh y Garcia. Sucks they are going for $200 a box now. The next would be the 601 Oscuro, that is :dr. The La Punta is incredible.


----------



## txmatt

malinois1 said:


> Matt, You didn't list the Padillia 1948's as discontinued? I am sure they are also discontinued as well.


I just missed it. I will add the note to that one soon. Thanks for pointing that out..


----------



## Razorhog

Munkey said:


> Since people were talking about Pepin prices going up at Cigar King at the Sandbox HERF yesterday, I figured I should post this here in case it hadn't reached here. Another vendor told me that Pepin has raised his prices 20% across the board. So, when current stock diminishes, you'll be seeing a hefty increase in prices. I guess it's started already. Let the hoarding commence.


Damn. I am just becoming a Pepin whore, and most of his blends are already out of my price range. 20% increase is crazy, but I guess he is just that popular. 
The Casa Royales on the cover of the latest Holt's catalog look amazing!


----------



## Tricker-cl

I just split a box of the casa royales with dunng, i had one the other day. It was pretty good, not a bad deal for the price.


----------



## RHNewfie

I am in the process of trying to obtain at least one of every blend that pepin does, anyone wanna do it to?


----------



## D_A

Add another one to the list

Ashton Benchmade- Nicaraguan puro featuring a Sumatra-seed wrapper, a double binder and a mixed filler of long and short filler from five different types of leaves.

http://www.cigarcyclopedia.com/webapp/content/view/1140/27/


----------



## txmatt

Pepin Garcia List
_*Updates in BOLD RED, please let me know of any additions/corrections

*_ *El Rey de los Habanos (Miami)*
Cabaiguan
Cuban Diplomat (Cigar King / Phatash)
Cuban Diplomat Corojo Rosado(Cigar King / Phatash)
Don Pepin Garcia Blue Label
Don Pepin Garcia Serie JJ (aka white label)
El Rey los de Habanos (aka Red Label)
Habana Leon (Cigar King / Phatash)
Havana Soul (Cigar King / Phatash)
Hirsh y Garcia (Cigar King / Phatash)
Little Havana Overruns (Holt's)
Nacionales W (Cigar King / Phatash)
* Padilla Miami 8/11 **- Pepin stopped making*
* Padilla Signature 1932 **- **Pepin stopped making*
*Padilla 1948 - Pepin stopped making*
* Rey Miguel - (Black Cat Cigar Company) - Pepin stopped making
Sam's GS Stash - (Black Cat Cigar Company) - Pepin stopped making*
Sancti Spiritus (Cigar King / Phatash)
Tatuaje
Top Shelf Signature Select Green (topshelfcigar.com)
* Trahan - (Cigar Merchant, Georgia) - Discontinued*
Vegas Cubanas

*Tabacalera Cubana/TACUBA (Pepin's Nicaraguan factory)*
5 Vegas Miami (Cigars International)
*Benchmade by Ashton (Interesting - this is not at Holt's)*
Cabaiguan Guapo
*Casa Royale
*Corojo Label (Cigar.com)
Don Pepin Garcia Cuban Classic (aka Black Label)
Don Pepin Garcia Serie JJ Maduro
EO Brands 601 (Conn-Gold Label, Habano-Red Label, Maduro-Blue Label, Oscuro-Green Label)
El Centurion
Fumadores (Holt's)
Holt's Connoisseur Selection
Old Henry (Holt's)
Padilla Edicion Especial Achilles (Cigars International)
Padilla Series '68
Legends Pepin Garcia - Yellow Label (Cigars International)
San Cristobal
Tatuaje Havana VI
Tatuaje Havana VI Exclusivo Verocu
Tatuaje Series P
Troya Clasico

*Tabacalera Tropical (Nicaragua*)
_It is believed Pepin created these blends_:
 Anganorsa
Condega
JFR
Nicaragauan Heirloom (now discontinued)
Nicarao (Tabacalera Tropical 2006 and earlier)
Rio Tabac Alpha Series R - (Rocky's Cigars)


----------



## RHNewfie

Hmmm, should the Padilla Capa Clara be on this list?

http://www.thompsoncigar.com/default.aspx?page=product&sender=padilla capa clara&uid=2168


----------



## jkorp

RHNewfie said:


> Hmmm, should the Padilla Capa Clara be on this list?
> 
> http://www.thompsoncigar.com/default.aspx?page=product&sender=padilla capa clara&uid=2168


no, the 68 is not a pepin blend


----------



## RHNewfie

Really, but it is in the list above. Does that just mean that it is made by Pepin? I am confused... but that is easily done!!


----------



## jkorp

RHNewfie said:


> Really, but it is in the list above. Does that just mean that it is made by Pepin? I am confused... but that is easily done!!


That's a mistake. the 68 is handmade in Honduras, not in Nicaragua.


----------



## RHNewfie

Cool! Thanks for straightening that out for me!


----------



## jkorp

Apparently it's the only one of Padilla's tribute series that is rolled in Honduras, go figure.


----------



## donp

So whats the deal with the Padilla/Pepin split? Whats the skinny? Anyone know?


----------



## AD720

Hi my name is andrew and I am Pepin whore. 

I recently got my first Pepins in a trade with Darrell. A blue label, a cuban classic and a CI yellow label. All three were enjoyed throughly, the CC most of all. I got a bunch of Yellow labels and have been working through them. Most recently I had a 5 Vegas Miami and loved it. I have two Tatajues sitting my humidor.

I'm not gonna lie, the man rolls a mean stogie. :tu


----------



## Glacierman

donp said:


> So whats the deal with the Padilla/Pepin split? Whats the skinny? Anyone know?


The contract came up for renewal and was not renewed. Reading between the lines, it appears that Ernesto was ready to renew, but Pepin was not for whatever reasons.


----------



## RHNewfie

Now don't quote me on this... but I heard something about a box shortage fiasco as well, although I could be completely mistaken...


----------



## donp

Glacierman said:


> The contract came up for renewal and was not renewed. Reading between the lines, it appears that Ernesto was ready to renew, but Pepin was not for whatever reasons.


Thanks for the response. Its a shame really, the Padilla Miamis, 32's, and 48s are excellent cigars.


----------



## yourchoice

*Attention Pepin Whores*...check out http://www.joecigar.com today. 10 Vegas Cubanas Generosos for $29.99. Posted here for those who might not check the joecigar thread. :tu


----------



## rawlic

Update to the master List: the Top Shelf Select Signature Greens are no more. Evidently, I bought the last ones Jim Cronin had. It's a shame, cuz it was a good, affordable Pepin stick.

-Chuck


----------



## Glacierman

rawlic said:


> Update to the master List: the Top Shelf Select Signature Greens are no more. Evidently, I bought the last ones Jim Cronin had. It's a shame, cuz it was a good, affordable Pepin stick.
> 
> -Chuck


Yes, it was. Jim ended it. There were some quality issues he wasn't happy with, and figured it was better to let it go.

He's developing the Signature Select line with other manufacturers, however.


----------



## Trumpet

So are the Padilla Miamis a different blend now? I was thinking of buying a box, but now I'm not sure.


----------



## montecristo#2

I was flipping through the lastest issue of CA and noticed an ad for the DPG Blue labels - it looks like they are changing the band. Has anyone heard, is this just a band change or are they changing the blend for some reason?


----------



## EastBay

Trumpet said:


> So are the Padilla Miamis a different blend now? I was thinking of buying a box, but now I'm not sure.


I was at the Miami factory this past March and was told they no longer make any Padilla, no explanation was offered (I tried). Their on-premise shop only had DPGs (all), EO601s (all) and Tatuajes (not all blends).

As for someone above stating JJs are made in Nicaragua, I thought, and this is my recollection of the Miami shop visit, that only the Black labels (Cuban blend) were made in Nicaragua, both Blue and White are made in Miami (and thus the price difference).
.
.
.
.
Thanks for posting and updating the list. Not sure I'm a buyer of any and all Pepin blend, though, simply on the name alone. Not a fan of Tatuajes and San Cristobal, they are just way too bland for me and too mild (I primarily smoke after a meal). Have not had any Padilla yet and actually at this point have no idea how to even find one that was made by Pepin. As is, I am sticking to DPG Black label and EO 601s (all). Not convinced on DPG Blues yet, a bit too harsh a blend IMO, but will let mine rest a few more months to see where they are going.


----------



## NCRadioMan

montecristo#2 said:


> I was flipping through the lastest issue of CA and noticed an ad for the DPG Blue labels - it looks like they are changing the band. Has anyone heard, is this just a band change or are they changing the blend for some reason?


The blend isn't changing but the band has. Just got in a box of the new size in the Blue Labels. *Fundadores!* Woohoo! 7 1/2 x 38. A wonderful looking cigar!



Trumpet said:


> So are the Padilla Miamis a different blend now? I was thinking of buying a box, but now I'm not sure.


IMO, the new Padilla Miami's are different. Alot of the spice is gone and now they more sweet. Not a bad cigar but not what I have come to really enjoy.


----------



## yourchoice

EastBay said:


> Not convinced on DPG Blues yet, a bit too harsh a blend IMO, but will let mine rest a few more months to see where they are going.


Good move. My findings have been they are excellent with a couple months to settle.


----------



## Virginia Gent

montecristo#2 said:


> I was flipping through the lastest issue of CA and noticed an ad for the DPG Blue labels - it looks like they are changing the band. Has anyone heard, is this just a band change or are they changing the blend for some reason?


Does anyone have a scan of the new label?


----------



## EastBay

yourchoice said:


> Good move. My findings have been they are excellent with a couple months to settle.


I age everything, main reason I decided to lay off and re-taste with some age on them. In general, though, I am very impressed with DPGs and 601s, even young they do deliver the goods. Wish I could say the same about Tats and San Cristobal, though.


----------



## txmatt

Pepin Garcia List
_*Updates in BOLD RED, please let me know of any additions/corrections*_

*El Rey de los Habanos (Miami)*
Cabaiguan
Cuban Diplomat (Cigar King / Phatash)
Cuban Diplomat Corojo Rosado(Cigar King / Phatash)
Don Pepin Garcia Blue Label
Don Pepin Garcia Serie JJ (aka white label)
El Rey los de Habanos (aka Red Label)
Habana Leon (Cigar King / Phatash)
Havana Soul (Cigar King / Phatash)
Hirsh y Garcia (Cigar King / Phatash)
*La Riqueza*
Little Havana Overruns (Holt's)
Nacionales W (Cigar King / Phatash)
Padilla Miami 8/11 - Pepin stopped making
Padilla Signature 1932 - Pepin stopped making
Padilla 1948 - Pepin stopped making
Rey Miguel - (Black Cat Cigar Company) - Pepin stopped making
Sam's GS Stash - (Black Cat Cigar Company) - Pepin stopped making
Sancti Spiritus (Cigar King / Phatash)
Tatuaje
Top Shelf Signature Select Green (topshelfcigar.com)
Trahan - (Cigar Merchant, Georgia) - Discontinued
Vegas Cubanas

*Tabacalera Cubana/TACUBA (Pepin's Nicaraguan factory)*
5 Vegas Miami (Cigars International)
Benchmade by Ashton (Interesting - this is not at Holt's)
Cabaiguan Guapo
Casa Royale
Corojo Label (Cigar.com)
Don Pepin Garcia Cuban Classic (aka Black Label)
Don Pepin Garcia Serie JJ Maduro
EO Brands 601 (Conn-Gold Label, Habano-Red Label, Maduro-Blue Label, Oscuro-Green Label)
El Centurion
Fumadores (Holt's)
Holt's Connoisseur Selection
Old Henry (Holt's)
Padilla Edicion Especial Achilles (Cigars International)
Padilla Series '68
Legends Pepin Garcia - Yellow Label (Cigars International)
San Cristobal
Tatuaje Havana VI
Tatuaje Havana VI Exclusivo Verocu
Tatuaje Series P
Troya Clasico

*Tabacalera Tropical (Nicaragua*)
_It is believed Pepin created these blends_:
Anganorsa
Condega
JFR
Nicaragauan Heirloom (now discontinued)
Nicarao (Tabacalera Tropical 2006 and earlier)
Rio Tabac Alpha Series R - (Rocky's Cigars)


----------



## txmatt

I picked up a new La Riqueza at Two Brothers today, I hadn't noticed it on the shelf near the other Pepins. I enjoyed a San Cristobal Clasico and a Cabaiguan Guapo Junior while in the store.

I held off on the La Riqueza because the store owner described it as strong and have already smoked 4 sticks today. :ss The cigar is now on the tatuajecigars.com site, and I also noticed a blog posting of a letter by Pete. Pete says there isn't any ligero in it but the *broadleaf* wrapper gives the cigar a lot of flavor. I picked a #2 belicoso and may post a review if I find some time this afternoon to fire it up.


----------



## punch

EastBay said:


> I age everything, main reason I decided to lay off and re-taste with some age on them. In general, though, I am very impressed with DPGs and 601s, even young they do deliver the goods. Wish I could say the same about Tats and San Cristobal, though.


I have some 601's that were made shortly after they were put on the market. They were a LOT better fresh!


----------



## EastBay

I'll let you know in a day or two. Have another 601 (Maduro) bought at Miami factory, same time I bought the other one (which seemed a bit green to me and slightly harsh because of that). Will now smoke the other one, more than 3 months since I bought it and while not "aged" per se, should still count for something. 

I have yet to come across a cigar that I did not prefer with some age on it, and this is going on about 15 years now. Have some CCs going back 10+ years now and will also smoke one soon to see how they are doing (when young they were harsh, especially Sancho Panza lancero size).

Had a 601 Habano last night, from shipment that arrived earlier in the day. Seriously good smoke, in all respects, smoked it to the nub. And I am sure it will taste better in 6 months given my analysis of the cigar.


----------



## EastBay

Should Cuaba be added to the list? 

And is anyone smelling a lawsuit coming on? Cibao? Cuaba? Not that I encourage a lawsuit, but I've seen some stupid things before.


----------



## Blueface

Almost picked up a La Riqueza this weekend and held off.
Should have gotten it.

Man, I have fallen in love with the JJ Maduro.
What an incredible smoke.
Paid $10 but worth every cent.


----------



## Glacierman

EastBay said:


> Should Cuaba be added to the list?
> 
> And is anyone smelling a lawsuit coming on? Cibao? Cuaba? Not that I encourage a lawsuit, but I've seen some stupid things before.


That's Cubao. Cuaba is a Cuban brand. OK: Cibao + Cuaba = Cubao!!


----------



## EastBay

Glacierman said:


> That's Cubao. Cuaba is a Cuban brand. OK: Cibao + Cuaba = Cubao!!


That's the point. Like I said, hopefully no issues.


----------



## Blueface

EastBay said:


> That's the point. Like I said, hopefully no issues.


I would doubt it.
Different names all together.
Cuba can't possibly have rights to every name in the alphabet with the letter C:r


----------



## EastBay

Blueface said:


> I would doubt it.
> Different names all together.
> Cuba can't possibly have rights to every name in the alphabet with the letter C:r


I wasn't talking Cuba, Cibao is the label in question. Not sure if you remember the 90s and the Opus bru-ha-ha that dragged on for some time. This is usually what happens in wine world, any possibility of like sounding names leads to a lawsuit (not that I agree with it) and courts siding with the label that was first to the market (trademark laws and all).

I really like the EO guys and what they do, cigars wise, thus I hope they don't get burned with the new line about to hit the market.


----------



## NCRadioMan

Woo hoo! We have another Pepin to look forward to. The La Aroma de Cuba Edición Especial. Sounds good to me. Thanks for the info DA! :tu

http://www.cigaraficionado.com/Cigar/CA_Features/CA_Feature_Basic_Template/0,2344,2405,00.html


----------



## txmatt

Pepin Garcia List
_*Updates in BOLD RED, please let me know of any additions/corrections*_

*El Rey de los Habanos (Miami)*
Cabaiguan
Cuban Diplomat (Cigar King / Phatash)
Cuban Diplomat Corojo Rosado(Cigar King / Phatash)
Don Pepin Garcia Blue Label
Don Pepin Garcia Serie JJ (aka white label)
El Rey los de Habanos (aka Red Label)
Habana Leon (Cigar King / Phatash)
Havana Soul (Cigar King / Phatash)
Hirsh y Garcia (Cigar King / Phatash)
La Riqueza
Little Havana Overruns (Holt's)
Nacionales W (Cigar King / Phatash)
Padilla Miami 8/11 - Pepin stopped making
Padilla Signature 1932 - Pepin stopped making
Padilla 1948 - Pepin stopped making
Rey Miguel - (Black Cat Cigar Company) - Pepin stopped making
Sam's GS Stash - (Black Cat Cigar Company) - Pepin stopped making
Sancti Spiritus (Cigar King / Phatash)
Tatuaje
Top Shelf Signature Select Green (topshelfcigar.com)
Trahan - (Cigar Merchant, Georgia) - Discontinued
Vegas Cubanas

*Tabacalera Cubana/TACUBA (Pepin's Nicaraguan factory)*
5 Vegas Miami (Cigars International)
Benchmade by Ashton (Interesting - this is not at Holt's)
Cabaiguan Guapo
Casa Royale
Corojo Label (Cigar.com)
*Cubao (United Tobacco/EO Brands)*
Don Pepin Garcia Cuban Classic (aka Black Label)
Don Pepin Garcia Serie JJ Maduro
EO Brands 601 (Conn-Gold Label, Habano-Red Label, Maduro-Blue Label, Oscuro-Green Label)
El Centurion
Fumadores (Holt's)
Holt's Connoisseur Selection
*La Aroma de Cuba Edición Especial*
Legends Pepin Garcia - Yellow Label (Cigars International)
Old Henry (Holt's)
Padilla Edicion Especial Achilles (Cigars International)
Padilla Series '68
San Cristobal
Tatuaje Havana VI
Tatuaje Havana VI Exclusivo Verocu
Tatuaje Series P
Troya Clasico

*Tabacalera Tropical (Nicaragua*)
_It is believed Pepin created these blends_:
Anganorsa
Condega
JFR
Nicaragauan Heirloom (now discontinued)
Nicarao (Tabacalera Tropical 2006 and earlier)
Rio Tabac Alpha Series R - (Rocky's Cigars)


----------



## pro2625

I have a 6 cigar pepin sampler coming. Cant wait to try them...

I have smoked a san cristobal and 601 maduro and loved every minute of them:tu


----------



## oldforge

txmatt

Several web sites and posters here are claiming that the Havana VI Verocu (east coast and west coast) are discontinued even though the East Coast is still available at Holts. You might want to see what you can verify. This was discussed in the current Tat Black thread.

Btw this thread and your cheap smokes thread are really appreciated!


----------



## Glacierman

Top Shelf Signature Select Green labels are no longer in production. I believe Jim is selling off the remaining stock. I haven't been in touch with him since late April, so my info is as of that date.

- Richard


----------



## tedrodgerscpa

txmatt said:


> Pepin Garcia List
> _*Updates in BOLD RED, please let me know of any additions/corrections*_
> 
> Padilla Edicion Especial Achilles (Cigars International)


The Padilla Achilles have been re-released, and are *not* rolled by Pepin. You may want to update the list and call them 'original release' or something like that.

I've got some re-release coming, and will be glad to post a review and link in this thread if the new ones are any way close to the originals.

Ted


----------



## D_A

New one for the list, "My Father". Due out in early september, it features tobacco grown by the Garcias in Nicaragua with a Sumatran wrapper grown in Ecuador by Oliva Tobacco Co.


----------



## rizzle

Just wondering how long it will be until we see the "why does Pepin get a bad rep" thread and the responses contained therein.


----------



## Razorhog

rizzle said:


> Just wondering how long it will be until we see the "why does Pepin get a bad rep" thread and the responses contained therein.


No doubt. I like every Pepin I've tried (which is only a few because most are too pricey for me). However, I'm already overwhelmed at how many different sticks he blends, and it seems a new one comes out every week.


----------



## longknocker

rizzle said:


> Just wondering how long it will be until we see the "why does Pepin get a bad rep" thread and the responses contained therein.


 I don't think that will happen! Never had a bad Pepin, although I've only smoked the Blue & JJ. Could anyone rate the Pepins as to increasing strength? Thanks so much!:tu
Greg


----------



## Ricmcam

mikey202 said:


> why must you tempt me with more cigars? As if the La Rosa's that you gave me weren't bad enough,i'm in deliberation with the wife for a box,now this .
> 
> how do you get some of these?:w


Sometimes it's easier to ask for forgiveness than permission :ss


----------



## txmatt

rizzle said:


> Just wondering how long it will be until we see the "why does Pepin get a bad rep" thread and the responses contained therein.


*Blasphemy! * I don't see that coming. The "bad rep" threads both concern cigar brands that market cigars manufactured by other people. Pepin owns the factories and creates the blends (or works with brand owners to create them). Pepin has been a cigar guy his whole life.

Although you see pretty magazine photos of Rocky "working the fields" and even hanging bunches of leaves, Rocky does not own factories or even create blends. The majority of Rocky's product is grown, blended, and rolled by Nestor Plasencia. Rocky is responsible for marketing and distributing the cigars, he IS NOT a cigar maker, he was originally an entertainment industry lawyer.

Gurkha cigars are for the most part blended and rolled by Torano. (I am not sure if they use Oliva or Plascencia tobacco). Kaizad has stated in interviews, "I have no pedigree in this business." His skills are in packaging from his family's watch business. He bought the brand name Gurkha for $143 in the 80's and his first successful cigars were flavored cigars that could be sold from the counter instead of the valuable humidor space during the boom. Gurkha is all about packaging and gimmicks to sell the cheapest cigar they can for the greatest price. I have said many times that people who like Gurkha cigars should sample the complete Torano brand to save themselves money and get a better cigar.

I realize you are using brand dilution of Don Pepin's products as the common thread between Garcia's cigars and Rocky/Hansotia products; and some would label all 3 brands "boutique", but all sell far too many cigars to fall into that category. I consider Rocky Patel and Gurkha "designer" cigar brands. Pepin is the only real cigar maker of the three, and so it remains apples and oranges to me.

-Matt-


----------



## Mr. Ed

txmatt said:


> *Blasphemy! *I don't see that coming. The "bad rep" threads both concern cigar brands that market cigars manufactured by other people. Pepin owns the factories and creates the blends (or works with brand owners to create them). Pepin has been a cigar guy his whole life.
> 
> Although you see pretty magazine photos of Rocky "working the fields" and even hanging bunches of leaves, Rocky does not own factories or even create blends. The majority of Rocky's product is grown, blended, and rolled by Nestor Plasencia. Rocky is responsible for marketing and distributing the cigars, he IS NOT a cigar maker, he was originally an entertainment industry lawyer.
> 
> Gurkha cigars are for the most part blended and rolled by Torano. (I am not sure if they use Oliva or Plascencia tobacco). Kaizad has stated in interviews, "I have no pedigree in this business." His skills are in packaging from his family's watch business. He bought the brand name Gurkha for $143 in the 80's and his first successful cigars were flavored cigars that could be sold from the counter instead of the valuable humidor space during the boom. Gurkha is all about packaging and gimmicks to sell the cheapest cigar they can for the greatest price. I have said many times that people who like Gurkha cigars should sample the complete Torano brand to save themselves money and get a better cigar.
> 
> I realize you are using brand dilution of Don Pepin's products as the common thread between Garcia's cigars and Rocky/Hansotia products; and some would label all 3 brands "boutique", but all sell far too many cigars to fall into that category. I consider Rocky Patel and Gurkha "designer" cigar brands. Pepin is the only real cigar maker of the three, and so it remains apples and oranges to me.
> 
> -Matt-


 Excellent point! :tu


----------



## Virginia Gent

txmatt said:


> Benchmade by Ashton (Interesting - this is not at Holt's)


You might want to update this as Holt's has had Benchmades for three or four weeks now.

Also, Fumadores are currently on sale for $29.95 a box- any size. Looks like a good time to try them.:hn


----------



## oldforge

longknocker said:


> I don't think that will happen! Never had a bad Pepin, although I've only smoked the Blue & JJ. Could anyone rate the Pepins as to increasing strength? Thanks so much!:tu
> Greg


I haven't smoked _all_ of them. (Has anybody? ;-) ) But I will take a stab at the ones I have smoked.

Killer strong

Tat brown Cojonus

Very strong

The rest of the Tat browns, Old Henry

Medium Strong

Havana VI Verocus
La Riqueza
Cabaiguan Guapos
Tat blues
Tat black labels from CI (I haven't tried _the_ Tat blacks)
Tat Ps
Holts Fundadores

Medium

Havana VI line except the Verocus
JJs

Mild

regular Cabaiguan line

Perhaps some other folks can comments on the many lines I have not tried (or critique my rating  )


----------



## NCRadioMan

Along with My Father, another new one by Pepin is Tobacos Baez. To be produced in Nicauragua. Baez is the small town Don Pepin grew up in. Only two sizes: Monarcas 6 x 52 Toro Grande and Favoritos 5 x 52 belicoso. They will feature a golden connecticut wrapper with delicious Nic filler. 

BTW, Don Pepin and his family now have the largest cigar complex in Nicauragua. The newest factory is almost on-line and will produce double what the current Tabacalera Cubana factory produces. Also, his first tobacco fields were planted back in Feb. :ss


----------



## longknocker

oldforge said:


> I haven't smoked _all_ of them. (Has anybody? ;-) ) But I will take a stab at the ones I have smoked.
> 
> Killer strong
> 
> Tat brown Cojonus
> 
> Very strong
> 
> The rest of the Tat browns, Old Henry
> 
> Medium Strong
> 
> Havana VI Verocus
> La Riqueza
> Cabaiguan Guapos
> Tat blues
> Tat black labels from CI (I haven't tried _the_ Tat blacks)
> Tat Ps
> Holts Fundadores
> 
> Medium
> 
> Havana VI line except the Verocus
> JJs
> 
> Mild
> 
> regular Cabaiguan line
> 
> Perhaps some other folks can comments on the many lines I have not tried (or critique my rating  )


Thanks, OF! That helps!:tu



NCRadioMan said:


> Along with My Father, another new one by Pepin is Tobacos Baez. To be produced in Nicauragua. Baez is the small town Don Pepin grew up in. Only two sizes: Monarcas 6 x 52 Toro Grande and Favoritos 5 x 52 belicoso. They will feature a golden connecticut wrapper with delicious Nic filler.
> 
> BTW, Don Pepin and his family now have the largest cigar complex in Nicauragua. The newest factory is almost on-line and will produce double what the current Tabacalera Cubana factory produces. Also, his first tobacco fields were planted back in Feb. :ss


 I appreciate the update, NCR!:tu


----------



## tedrodgerscpa

oldforge said:


> I haven't smoked _all_ of them. (Has anybody? ;-) ) But I will take a stab at the ones I have smoked.
> 
> Killer strong
> 
> Tat brown Cojonus
> *Habana Leon*
> *DPG Blue Firecracker*
> 
> Very strong
> 
> The rest of the Tat browns
> Old Henry
> *Tat Black*
> *CI Legends Yellow*
> *601 Green*
> 
> Medium Strong
> 
> Havana VI Verocus
> La Riqueza
> Cabaiguan Guapos
> Tat blues
> Tat black labels from CI (I haven't tried _the_ Tat blacks)
> Tat Ps
> Holts Fundadores
> *San Cristobal*
> *601 Red*
> *601 Blue*
> *Troya Clasico*
> *Hirsh y Garcia*
> 
> Medium
> 
> Havana VI line except the Verocus
> JJs
> *Vegas Cubanas*
> *Benchmades*
> *Padilla Achilles ORIGINAL RELEASE*
> *Casa Royale*
> 
> Mild
> 
> regular Cabaiguan line
> 
> Perhaps some other folks can comments on the many lines I have not tried (or critique my rating  )


That's a pretty accurate listing, IMHO... Just some 'off the top of my head' additions in *bold*


----------



## Mr. Ed

tedrodgerscpa said:


> That's a pretty accurate listing, IMHO... Just some 'off the top of my head' additions in *bold*


 I wouldn't say the Cabaiguan is mild, it is much closer to the lite side of medium IMO, close to the Casa Royale.


----------



## tedrodgerscpa

I can now add La Riqueza to my list of 'have tried' and 'liked a lot'

A very very complex cigar. Passed one at the S.H.I.T. herf tonight. Several strength and flavor profiles. No where near as strong as the Brown Label Tats overall, and one I'm looking forward to having more of!

I'd put the first 1/3 as Medium to full, the middle 1/3 at medium, and the last 1/3 at Medium to full.

Nubbed it!


----------



## RicoPuro

Add my name to the hords of DPG whores. The guy is a genius, he is making some of the best smokes on the face of this planet. I am biased towards the black label but I also have San Cristobal and Padilla 1932 in my dor'. I recently ordered a box of Benchmandes and look forward to try them. After smoking Pepins, I feel like sprinkling pepper to any other non-DPG smoke.

Jorge


----------



## BigCat

I'm way late to the discussion, but I just read the first post and it says that JFRs are thought to be Pepin blends. I picked up a couple at a local B&M last year and they were great smokes. I would say they lacked the pepper more commonly associated with Pepin's blends, but they were very creamy and flavorful. I went back a couple months after smoking them and was disappointed to find out that the B&M was out of them. The owner had told me that they come in boxes of 50.

As an aside, I love the tatuajes. My buddy bought me a box of the Regios for my bachelor party last year and I consider them special occasion smokes. Those definitely have the pepper in them.


----------



## Smokin Gator

Wow... what a thread. It took my parts of two days to read it all!!. The only Pepin blend I have smoke so far is the CI Legend. I liked them, but I will have to try some others to see what all the fuss is about.


----------



## hdroadking-cl

Smokin Gator said:


> Wow... what a thread. It took my parts of two days to read it all!!. The only Pepin blend I have smoke so far is the CI Legend. I liked them, but I will have to try some others to see what all the fuss is about.


you have many miles to travel.............


----------



## txmatt

hdroadking said:


> you have many miles to travel.............


Ain't that the truth! I apologize for slacking in updating my list. I know 2 or 3 new fontmarks need to be added but life has been very busy for me the past 2 months. I am glad this thread is still proving to be useful to you gorillas.

I haven't had a cigar in at least a week, so tomorrow I am going to fire up a La Riqueza. It amazes me how rich the cigar is considering there is no ligero in it.


----------



## Smokin Gator

For all you Pepin whores.... Joe's Daily Deal for 10-2-08

5 Vegas Miami Robusto - 10 sticks - $27.50


----------



## BagfullofPings

Pepin Whores start smoking at 6 AM...:ss


----------



## RicoPuro

Check out today's joecigar deal...pretty sweet!


----------



## Rev2010

RicoPuro said:


> Check out today's joecigar deal...pretty sweet!


Wow, I actually got that pack but without the CI Legends. I had gotten CI's catalog and they have the two 5 packs for $39.99 so I chose the Rockey Patel pack and the Pepin pack due to all the praise I read on here about Pepin. Never tried one yet but I am psyched to try them!

I totally had to jump on the $39.99 for two 5 packs cause some of the cigars in these packs are like $12.50 *each *when bought singly!! And some others are $10.50 or so each singly. So it was too good of a deal to pass up :ss Hey guys, which one of the Pepins in that pack would you recommend having first? I was thinking one of the JJ's?

Rev.


----------



## RicoPuro

The natural JJ is excellent. The black label is my favorite though...

Jorge


----------



## kasper13

With the daily deal being for $19.99 I figures I would got to the "Make Me an Offer" and try $15. Came back immediately as cold so I went for the daily deal.


----------



## Random0813

RicoPuro said:


> Check out today's joecigar deal...pretty sweet!


just picked up 3 of these. I am starting to find myself slipping further and further into pepin whoredom.


----------



## Habanolover

Random0813 said:


> just picked up 3 of these. I am starting to find myself *slipping further and further into pepin whoredom.*


It is a good place to be.


----------



## JamesRoberts

Be jealous, be vewey, vewey jealous! lol

Took this a few weeks ago at a cigar event in Georgia. There was only 15 or so other people there.


----------



## elderboy02

Nice pic James!


----------



## Habanolover

elderboy02 said:


> Nice pic James!


:tpd:


----------



## Thrak

JamesRoberts said:


> Be jealous, be vewey, vewey jealous! lol
> 
> Took this a few weeks ago at a cigar event in Georgia. There was only 15 or so other people there.


Where @ in GA? How do you guys find out about this stuff?


----------



## Warren

Thrak said:


> Where @ in GA? How do you guys find out about this stuff?


Not sure if it was the same place but I know Pepin was at the Cigar Superstore in Marietta 2-3 weeks ago. I didn't make the event but saw a poster for it when I was there a week or so before.


----------



## JamesRoberts

It was at Tobacco World (cigar superstore) in GA. I make a trip over every month or so because they have such a HUGE and constantly changing selection. He flew in from Nicarauga that morning, made an appearance from 4-8 that evening and flew back to Nicaragua late that night.

Pepin's "handler" said that he was there on a long overdue promise to do an appearance.

Pepin was very cool and was most willing to sit and chat (through an interpreter) about cigars.


----------



## epyon26

mikey202 said:


> why must you tempt me with more cigars? As if the La Rosa's that you gave me weren't bad enough,i'm in deliberation with the wife for a box,now this .
> 
> how do you get some of these?:w


 I know a guy that can set you........wate you mean cigars, nevermind :r


----------



## Trumpet

Holt's supposedly has a bundle that's from Pepin. Unfortunately, I can't remember the name :help:


----------



## billybarue

Trumpet said:


> Holt's supposedly has a bundle that's from Pepin. Unfortunately, I can't remember the name :help:


Little Havana Overuns (LHO)

The LHO I's and II's have come and gone, and were (are) excellent. The still have the the 3rd version called called the LHO lights. I didn't get any of those simply because I was (am) so well stocked on Is and IIs. As it turns out they didn't get as strong reviews as the I and IIs.

The fourth iteration is called the LHO III and is getting very strong reviews. I am tempted but I have so many bundles of the Is and IIs I am able to resist. I am sure I will succumb eventually - hopefully they won't be sold out of the coronas and toros when I do.

These are worth a try if you didn't get a chance to sample any of the others you should give these a go.

$.02

BillyBarue


----------



## DBCcigar

99% of the cigars I smoke is Pepin-made / blended.

I heard the Trahan - (Cigar Merchant, Georgia) is AWESOME! I just haven't ventured up there [YET] to get some.


----------



## Nickerson

Pepin makes so many cigars its not even funny. He does a lot of holts and other Cigar companies. They all real good smokes too.


----------



## Rubix^3

Ok, I've finally arrived. We can form Voltron now.


----------



## darkninja67

Not a whore but I like the La Aroma de Cuba stuff that he blended for Ashton.

Don't know if this was posted earlier but Atlantic Cigar has 601 5 packs on sale.
10 Green perfectos for $53.25 which seemed like a good deal for a powerful smoke. Just a heads up.


----------



## JohnVH

DBCcigar said:


> 99% of the cigars I smoke is Pepin-made / blended.
> 
> I heard the Trahan - (Cigar Merchant, Georgia) is AWESOME! I just haven't ventured up there [YET] to get some.


[p]
I read somewhere, that Pepin no longer makes cigars for them, as well as a few other vendors.

Would've like to try them myself, along with a few of the others he's discontinued.


----------



## dubels

I really need to try and get some Pepin next time I go on a cbid binge. I lost every auction on Pepins this time around. Maybe I'll get ripped off in Cali at a B&M and buy a single.


----------



## dartstothesea

LOL! I wish I had the money to be a Pepin whore!!


----------



## SMOKE20

MMMMM. Pepin smokes are tasty. Great go to cigar.


----------



## 2Curious

Just had an El Centurion !!!! Holy smokes, literally.
Love love love this cigar. It's going on the wish list. Must find more...before...gone.


----------



## slyder

ive been hooked on DPG since my first Cuban Classic. Now im kinda a 5 Vegas Miami Whore (cause they fit my budget). Legend Series Pepins are good. Benchmades and Fumadores are good too.


----------



## 2Curious

slyder said:


> ive been hooked on DPG since my first Cuban Classic. Now im kinda a 5 Vegas Miami Whore (cause they fit my budget). Legend Series Pepins are good. Benchmades and Fumadores are good too.


Is there something strange going on in South Florida? I've been to 3 shops now, looking to grab a 5 Vegas to give it a try. All 3 shops, looked at me like I hd 3 heads, or was just a silly girl looking for grape and mango flavored cigarillos. 5 Vegas? they said... you mean VegaFina, or Garcia y Vega. Arghgh.


----------



## slyder

Its pronounced Cinco Vegas....but they should be smart enough to finger that out. Check ur PMs


----------



## Strick

2Curious said:


> Is there something strange going on in South Florida? I've been to 3 shops now, looking to grab a 5 Vegas to give it a try. All 3 shops, looked at me like I hd 3 heads, or was just a silly girl looking for grape and mango flavored cigarillos. 5 Vegas? they said... you mean VegaFina, or Garcia y Vega. Arghgh.


Well if the shop does not know about CI then they will not know about 5 Vegas. That line is made for CI exclusively. Gonna have to bid on them @ cbid or purchase from CI

Now let's have Pepin for an after lunch smoke...Cubao I think will work just fine...


----------



## slyder

Nestor Plasencia makes the Classics, DPG makes the Miami and im not sure who makes Golds, Cask Strength, Relic or Limitadas.


----------



## accigar

This thread was big in 2007, Wow! Talk about staying power. Go Pepin:high5:!


----------



## Acesfull

Pepin whores click at your own risk for a killer deal

The Party Source


----------



## EastBay

slyder said:


> Nestor Plasencia makes the Classics, DPG makes the Miami and im not sure who makes Golds, Cask Strength, Relic or Limitadas.


DPG does *NOT* make 5 Vegas Miami. Pepin created the blend (recommending the tobaccos and the mix), but the cigars are made by others.


----------



## SMOKE20

EastBay said:


> DPG does *NOT* make 5 Vegas Miami. Pepin created the blend (recommending the tobaccos and the mix), but the cigars are made by others.


Very interesting. i was with slyder on this one.


----------



## slyder

EastBay said:


> DPG does *NOT* make 5 Vegas Miami. Pepin created the blend (recommending the tobaccos and the mix), but the cigars are made by others.


well then CI should change their advertising cause thats where i came up with it! Could you list your source? CI stated right in the description of the cigar that it was made by DPG.


----------



## SMOKE20

Go get it koby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Acesfull

> The original Miami blend has finally been replicated in one of Nicaragua's most prominent factories under the direction of Don Pepin Garcia, enabling 5 Vegas to offer its full Miami line to aficionados worldwide.


Source....
5 Vegas Miami - Cigar.com

Apparently although its called the 5 Vegas Miami its made in Nicaragua because they couldnt make them fast enough in the Miami factory. However 1 vitola is still made in the Miami factory and that is the one with the shaggy foot which is not made under Pepin. So.. are they both right?

At least thats how I interpret that description on cigar.com


----------



## 2Curious

Acesfull said:


> Source....
> 5 Vegas Miami - Cigar.com
> 
> Apparently although its called the 5 Vegas Miami its made in Nicaragua because they couldnt make them fast enough in the Miami factory. However 1 vitola is still made in the Miami factory and that is the one with the shaggy foot which is not made under Pepin. So.. are they both right?
> 
> At least thats how I interpret that description on cigar.com


Are we seriously splitting hairs over which of the 2 factories they are physically produced at? Both factories are Don Pepin's. So, what's the confusion? 
5 Vegas Miami is produced by Don Pepin Garcia, period.


----------



## slyder

2Curious said:


> Are we seriously splitting hairs over which of the 2 factories they are physically produced at? Both factories are Don Pepin's. So, what's the confusion?
> 5 Vegas Miami is produced by Don Pepin Garcia, period.


Thank You


----------



## mc2712

Alright we got this taken care of, I'm a big fan the 5 Vegas Miami because of DPG.


----------



## slyder

i dig it


----------



## Acesfull

Wasnt splitting hairs... was just bringing information to the debate. Always good to have correct information. I didn't see anywhere that said the Miami version was made at El Rey De Los Habanos. Can that be confirmed anywhere? Im just 2curious to know at this point now.

**Edit**

I found on Wikipedia a full list of cigars made at Pepins El Rey De Los Habanos and it does list the 5 Vegas Miami Shaggy... so as far as Wikipedia being a credible source I guess we can consider this debate closed?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pepin_Garcia


----------



## EastBay

They are *NOT* made by DPG. Go visit the factory in Miami, like I did, and ask them, they are pretty open about what they do and don't and are not shy about stating things. Really don't care what Wiki says, seems written by someone who didn't check the facts. As for CI catalog, well, I am sure they will spin their claim when you call them and for them "carefully crafted" will mean "blended", which is the only Pepin involvement there was, but I guess if you repeat something often enough some folks will believe it.

So, no splitting hair.

I find it strange that in a thread titled "Pepin Whores Unite" there seems to be a distinct lack of those.


----------



## 2Curious

The preponderance of evidence in many locations around the internet all point tothe 5 Vegas Miami being a Pepin produced, and blended product. Other than a few forum posts I can't find any reputable references stating the contrary.

I tried to search for interviews with Don Pepin where he might have mentioned, in his own words, this particular cigar, so far I've found one, but I will keep searching for others.

Cigar.com - Newsletter February, 18 2009


----------



## slyder

I dont think 5 Vegas Miami is made in the DPG Miami factory....its made in the Nicaraguan Factory.....still owned and operated by DPG. I just purchased another box and they have the Tabacelara Garcia label on saying it was produced in their Nicaraguan factory.




Proof enough? Or do i need to get a note from Don?


----------



## Bigtotoro

Pepin virgin, here. I have a black label Cuban Classic at home in the humi. What should I expect from it?


----------



## Habanolover

Bigtotoro said:


> Pepin virgin, here. I have a black label Cuban Classic at home in the humi. What should I expect from it?


A hell of a smoke!

The Cuban Classic is my favorite line from Pepin, even better than Tatuaje to me.


----------



## slyder

Bigtotoro said:


> Pepin virgin, here. I have a black label Cuban Classic at home in the humi. What should I expect from it?


well...first you have to go to the factory and prove it was actually made there! If it was.....then you can expect the best smoke of your life! I love love love them cuban classis. Very spicy/peppery. All around great smoke. I smoked one on an empty stomach and nubbed the thing.......i was not in good shape after.

PS. you dont have to go to the factory....im pretty sure those are made at the DPG factory.


----------



## Habanolover

slyder said:


> Proof enough? Or do i need to get a note from Don?


Koby, funny you mention that as I have sent an email to ERdlH asking for some clarification. I will post the response when I get one. :tu


----------



## Rubix^3

That first picture is a little out of focus, but it looks like it says "Miami" on my monitor. I also heard that the boxes are made in Nicaragua but the cigars are made in Miami. However, if that is indeed a Miami produced box, I heard DPG purposely made those labels out of focus so as to gin up mystery as to their origin. 
that crafty Don...:laugh:


----------



## slyder

The Tabacalera Garcia label says Nicaragua right on it...The box does as well.


----------



## mistabman

Bigtotoro said:


> Pepin virgin, here. I have a black label Cuban Classic at home in the humi. What should I expect from it?


A spicy, powerful, really, REALLY good smoke. One of my faves!


----------



## 2Curious

Rubix^3 said:


> That first picture is a little out of focus, but it looks like it says "Miami" on my monitor. I also heard that the boxes are made in Nicaragua but the cigars are made in Miami. However, if that is indeed a Miami produced box, I heard DPG purposely made those labels out of focus so as to gin up mystery as to their origin.
> that crafty Don...:laugh:


Rasckly Pepin Wabbit!! Ha!


----------



## Bigtotoro

slyder said:


> well...first you have to go to the factory and prove it was actually made there! If it was.....then you can expect the best smoke of your life! I love love love them cuban classis. Very spicy/peppery. All around great smoke. I smoked one on an empty stomach and nubbed the thing.......i was not in good shape after.
> 
> PS. you dont have to go to the factory....im pretty sure those are made at the DPG factory.


Damn fine is what it was! And it's cool, Senor Garcia came over to the house and personally certified it by hand.


----------



## Acesfull

madurolover said:


> Koby, funny you mention that as I have sent an email to ERdlH asking for some clarification. I will post the response when I get one. :tu


I sent one when the debate started and I have yet to get a response..

Koby, every vitola of the Miami is made in Nic except the shaggy which is made in Miami ad ERdlH... the wikipedia article i posted says the shaggy is made is at ERdlH as well as all the other cigars made there


----------



## Habanolover

Acesfull said:


> I sent one when the debate started and I have yet to get a response..


I've yet to get a response either. I hope they do not ignore me and make me quit smoking Pepins. (yeah right) ound:



Acesfull said:


> Koby, every vitola of the Miami is made in Nic except the shaggy which is made in Miami ad ERdlH... the wikipedia article i posted says the shaggy is made is at ERdlH as well as all the other cigars made there


I have the same understanding that you do about where they are produced. I have searched several forums and have found the same answer at most all of them. Shaggy made in Miami and the others made in Nicaragua.


----------



## slyder

Acesfull said:


> I sent one when the debate started and I have yet to get a response..
> 
> Koby, every vitola of the Miami is made in Nic except the shaggy which is made in Miami ad ERdlH... the wikipedia article i posted says the shaggy is made is at ERdlH as well as all the other cigars made there


Now did you go to the factory to make 100% sure that shaggy was made there? Or just believe what some moron at wiki says? LMAO sorry. I couldnt help myself. oke:


----------



## Rubix^3




----------



## Acesfull

slyder said:


> Now did you go to the factory to make 100% sure that shaggy was made there? Or just believe what some moron at wiki says? LMAO sorry. I couldnt help myself. oke:


I put that in that Wiki article just before I posted the link to make sure I was right


----------



## slyder

Sweet!


----------



## MrMusicMan1

I was just at the Pepin factory today (wonderful road trip) and I clicked on this thread for the 1st time. I can confirm that they are rolled there.


----------



## 2Curious

MrMusicMan1 said:


> I was just at the Pepin factory today (wonderful road trip) and I clicked on this thread for the 1st time. I can confirm that they are rolled there.


TaDA!!!! Case closed now, everyone? We can get back to drooling over Pepin, and oogling sexy cigars, and anticipating new stuff coming?

Hey MrMusicMan, next time you roadtrip south, stop by Hollywood (Hollyweird)! Never a dull moment chilling downtown watching the fun and enjoying a cigar with friends new and old.


----------



## Habanolover

Two more Pepins to add.

La Reloba
Ambos Mundos


----------



## 2Curious

madurolover said:


> Two more Pepins to add.
> 
> La Reloba
> Ambos Mundos


Anyone get a hold of one to try them yet??? Anyone? Buehler? Buehler?
Inquiring minds wanna know.


----------



## Habanolover

2Curious said:


> Anyone get a hold of one to try them yet??? Anyone? Buehler? Buehler?
> Inquiring minds wanna know.


The Le Reloba has not hit the market yet.
Fuente~Fuente says he has tried the Ambos Mundos and loved it.


----------



## ssutton219

2Curious said:


> Anyone get a hold of one to try them yet??? Anyone? Buehler? Buehler?
> Inquiring minds wanna know.


Which one..have had the Ambos Mundos

grrr...been ninja'd

Shawn


----------



## Habanolover

ssutton219 said:


> Which one..have had the Ambos Mundos
> 
> grrr...been ninja'd
> 
> Shawn


Did you like it Shawn? The cigar that is, not being ninja'd. :mrgreen:


----------



## ssutton219

I have tried both wrappers and liked the "Brown" banded one better than the red banded one..which ever those 2 were.


Local shop has a ton of them and I usually pick up 2-3 each time in there..but havent been in weeks.




Shawn


----------



## txmatt

Somebody update and compile the list again already!

Had Pepin's Tabacos Baez series S F yesterday, quite a good cigar for $2.25! Smoked a couple "My Father" cigars too.

The Tabacos Baez is the mild side of Pepin, an excellent morning smoke. Hope Party Source has some boxes left next time I am there.


This Pepin whore is has some criticism:
I found Pete's new grade B&C tobacco "bargain" cigar made by Pepin; Ambos Mundos a disappointment. Not a bad cigar at 1/3 the price, but $5 doesn't cut it. The blend is better suited by the Sumatra wrapper (red band) IMO, however a Tat P is a much better cigar for less money.
Davidoff makes a well blended $2.50 cigar with their grade B and C tobacco even package it into a tubo (3x3 cigars); Pepin and Pete should have followed suit.


----------



## hangnail

just picked up a sampler of pepins from cigar.com. must be good stuff if there is 34 pages on his cigars.

just set them in my little humidor, I'll probably light one up it in a week or so.


----------

